# [DISCUSSION][REVIEWS] Consolidated App Reviews, Recommendations & Discussions Thread



## justmpm (Apr 11, 2013)

*[DISCUSSION][REVIEWS] Consolidated App Reviews, Recommendations & Discussions Thread*

Hello Everybody,

In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy the moderation team has decided that 1 standalone thread for discussing the good and bad of all the the apps, modifications, tweaks, and widgets is all we need. So have at it guys and gals! Within this thread review, compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment. Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.

Remember that most of this will just be a matter of opinion so try your best to respect everyone else’s opinion too!

Cheers Mates :victory:
The Moderation Team


----------



## HO5TILE101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine is mobil defence saved me more than once when lost phn just log in and track plus I can wipe and lock phn remotely

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelvn (Apr 12, 2013)

What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend? 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## mark manning (Apr 12, 2013)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



My favorite is lookout


Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Dathaeus (Apr 13, 2013)

*App for Event/Meeting/Party Management*

Hi, I've been searching for an app that manages events, meetings, and all sorts of parties, with infinite different combinations of features needed from sending invites, remote/onsite checkins, web/database/calendar integration, tracking participants' locations and time stamps, history, etc., etc.... Anyone have a first hand knowledge of such an app that has served you well?  Any leads would be appreciated....  Thanks!


----------



## mark manning (Apr 13, 2013)

Dathaeus said:


> Hi, I've been searching for an app that manages events, meetings, and all sorts of parties, with infinite different combinations of features needed from sending invites, remote/onsite checkins, web/database/calendar integration, tracking participants' locations and time stamps, history, etc., etc.... Anyone have a first hand knowledge of such an app that has served you well?  Any leads would be appreciated....  Thanks!

Click to collapse



Not sure if there is an all in one app that will do everything your looking for. However, here is some good calendar apps that may be of help 

http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/design/android-apps-manage-your-day-better/


Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Dathaeus (Apr 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Not sure if there is an all in one app that will do everything your looking for. However, here is some good calendar apps that may be of help
> 
> http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/design/android-apps-manage-your-day-better/

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply...  ya all those calendar apps would be only one component of what I need... ya I realize what I need is pretty huge but maybe somewhere, somehow..........  :cyclops:


----------



## justmpm (Apr 13, 2013)

Dathaeus said:


> Thanks for the reply...  ya all those calendar apps would be only one component of what I need... ya I realize what I need is pretty huge but maybe somewhere, somehow..........  :cyclops:

Click to collapse



There are a number of event planning apps on the google play store, for example Super Planner.  Just search for "event planner" or "event planning."  Since you want a lot, maybe two of them together will give you everything you need.  If you are already using a desktop application to track all of these things, you can ask those developers if they are planning or already have integration for mobile devices.  This would be a great solution if the desktop and the mobile device could be sync'd.


----------



## Dathaeus (Apr 13, 2013)

justmpm said:


> There are a number of event planning apps on the google play store, for example Super Planner.  Just search for "event planner" or "event planning."  Since you want a lot, maybe two of them together will give you everything you need.  If you are already using a desktop application to track all of these things, you can ask those developers if they are planning or already have integration for mobile devices.  This would be a great solution if the desktop and the mobile device could be sync'd.

Click to collapse



Exactly... we are still looking, there are SO many, and so many are just basic crap, just takes time... there are a couple of good ones but yes, desktop/PC integration would great... just thought someone could save me hours of time "testing" the good and bad event apps, its a tedious process, not exactly like testing a new game from the Amazon FAOTD where u know in 30 seconds whether u wanna keep it or not...  to be continued.............


----------



## Smirky Guitars (Apr 13, 2013)

I love the old school video game emulators. With that said, fpse is boss. Wish someone could do a ps2 emulator.. also why doesn't the tw weather widget work in any other launcher? The AccuWeather one that is.


----------



## Razow94 (Apr 13, 2013)

My favorite game is color sheep, very addictive and requise you to think very fast and distinct between different colors.
My favorite app is Google keep, the best notes app i know, very very simple.


----------



## alicarbovader (Apr 13, 2013)

Dathaeus said:


> Exactly... we are still looking, there are SO many, and so many are just basic crap, just takes time... there are a couple of good ones but yes, desktop/PC integration would great... just thought someone could save me hours of time "testing" the good and bad event apps, its a tedious process, not exactly like testing a new game from the Amazon FAOTD where u know in 30 seconds whether u wanna keep it or not...  to be continued.............

Click to collapse



Exactly, that's the point. The Google Playstore has got so many apps now, and even Google is failing to keep count of, and track, the numerous apps. Many apps have promising features, and when you install them, they are just crap. Either hanging your phone or doing some other ****ty thing. Only a handful apps deliver what we can call satisfactory. Eg, I was using ES File Explorer, and when I read so many thumb-up sort of reviews abt the astro file explorer. I installed it, and I found it to be crap. I reverted back to es, and now they've released a more awesome version of es file explorer.

While I don't have what you're searching for, but I agree that we have to go through a helluva testing time only to find that an app is pure crap.....


----------



## RezaDS (Apr 13, 2013)

My favorite apps is all about photography such as perfectly clear it's really helpful for get a better pic .. And my favorite widget is Google Assist for sure.. It is really helpful

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tiazek (Apr 14, 2013)

One of my favorite apps is Waze to drive around :good:


----------



## naxian (Apr 14, 2013)

my favorite app is tapatalk. best app for forums


----------



## kappadue (Apr 14, 2013)

Titanium backup for me, i use it always.


----------



## ironmaiden189 (Apr 15, 2013)

The app I use most is Viber, but I don't like its call quality. Anyone can tell me if there's another app for voip calls beside Skype?
Thank you


----------



## hasinarshad (Apr 15, 2013)

*drag racing*

drag racing is quite addicting!


----------



## bigbacon (Apr 15, 2013)

I think my NES emulator is my most used app.


----------



## Niral.DMello (Apr 15, 2013)

justmpm said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy the moderation team has decided that 1 standalone thread for discussing the good and bad of all the the apps, modifications, tweaks, and widgets is all we need. So have at it guys and gals! Within this thread compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment.  Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Must have apps after every install:

ROM Toolbox

Super Backup

Carbon


----------



## DiabolicAtheist (Apr 15, 2013)

I use chronos, love it. anyone suggest a better one?


----------



## Stefanakii (Apr 15, 2013)

For widgets I mostly use "Beautiful Widgets". 
I really like using Fetch because it's organised and I can search the apps/games I want with details, really recommending it.


----------



## Mad Lion (Apr 16, 2013)

my best apps is Droid Sheep


----------



## ToaIII (Apr 16, 2013)

I mostly use " Line Runner". Is a funny game! Also "Hotmail" app and widget is really usefull


----------



## M4Ahmed97 (Apr 16, 2013)

For galaxy Y with Evo-x ROM and Merruk kernel

Adrenaline engine or velocity tweaks?


----------



## M4Ahmed97 (Apr 16, 2013)

4 pics 1 word is awesome. You've got four related pictures and they have one word in common and it's your job to guess it.Give it a try.


----------



## knockout41 (Apr 16, 2013)

Poweramp is the best music player I know. Love it


----------



## noushadkpr (Apr 16, 2013)

m_k1815 said:


> yes.i blevie

Click to collapse



Yes. You are right

using a old android phone


----------



## NewWorldOrphan9 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm really liking Greenify! As always, I love Titanium Backup Pro.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatsitsnamenow (Apr 16, 2013)

ironmaiden189 said:


> The app I use most is Viber, but I don't like its call quality. Anyone can tell me if there's another app for voip calls beside Skype?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Tango, Vonage, freepp

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeydoo_20012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Swipe dialer


----------



## mrremlap (Apr 16, 2013)

*My favorite app is*

I simply find the app Flipboard to be an abundant source of information.  As far as tweaks I love stweaks app.  I love being able to is it to turn on all 4 cores of my phone and also govern the speeds to give me the best battery life.  right now I am using 1% per hour on my phone battery.  Stunning to every one I show.  I am using Whompasaurus rom 3.4 with the Perseus Kernel.  Kills me how finally I found a set up that works for me.

KUDOS TO TEAM WHOMP


----------



## NewWorldOrphan9 (Apr 17, 2013)

I really like Exit_Only's NOS boost for Epic 4G Touch, it really works. It'd now Coma something. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amnesia82 (Apr 17, 2013)

The bests apps are whatsapp, tango and line.


----------



## Scandal Mami (Apr 17, 2013)

I love app Andro Money, now I know why i'm so extravagant..


----------



## carlospaton (Apr 17, 2013)

HO5TILE101 said:


> Mine is mobil defence saved me more than once when lost phn just log in and track plus I can wipe and lock phn remotely
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



te doy toda la razon friend


----------



## Arjun0118 (Apr 17, 2013)

Favourite app CPU master 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## shadysback (Apr 17, 2013)

has to be Angry Birds Rio  

jokes aside, its probably JEFIT Gym Log, its a must have tool for you gym goers out there to keep track of exercises, routines etc. The pro version is where the money is (so to speak)!


----------



## Batfink33 (Apr 17, 2013)

Fave app is Droidmote to control me tv stick


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 17, 2013)

Fav Apps:

Smart TaskBar - Monumental wouldn't trade it for anything I had Swipepad a while back but this is more useful while having downsides of being less fancy. 
ES File Explorer File Manager - A good app it does everything its suspose to and more then I need it to the scrolling hangs a bit ever since I dipped and dabbed with some settings but otherwise ok.
Stotic Home - I use this as a home launcher in conjunction with Smart Taskbar it's low memory and has a clean slate approach.
File Manager - I switch back and forth between ES and this it's upside is window tabs, the down is it lacks a app backup.
System Tuner - I have no clue really but check it out.
Power Amp - Low CPU, 32 Band EQ, Themes, good developer feedback.
Boat Browser - Default internet brower love it.


----------



## d0shu (Apr 18, 2013)

Romtoolbox pro, it just does everything.. And apex launcher.. Only two apps I have given 5 stars to..


----------



## Preshak (Apr 18, 2013)

Any Good launcher for 2.3 ??????

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## therebel88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Definitely Trickster Mod, Rom Toolbox, and ES File Explorer are the big 3 for me


----------



## chaz_oca (Apr 18, 2013)

*apps*

My favorite game app is an older app from com2us called 9 innings pro 2011 baseball game.. didnt care for the new version...

Flipboard always seems way behind on news... 
I am also looking for a good nascar app... Sprint/Nascar.. I don't like


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 18, 2013)

Preshak said:


> Any Good launcher for 2.3 ??????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Any Launcher will work fine just as long as its compatible and the app developer isn't a turd. For a couple well known try Apex, Launcher Pro, Go Launcher. If your trying to save a bit of memory for multi tasking and such incorporate Stotic Home/Smart TaskBar. Separate Apps.


----------



## chaz_oca (Apr 18, 2013)

Dathaeus said:


> Thanks for the reply...  ya all those calendar apps would be only one component of what I need... ya I realize what I need is pretty huge but maybe somewhere, somehow..........  :cyclops:

Click to collapse



I am a DJ/Wedding planner and am looking for something similar.. Did you find anything


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 18, 2013)

alicarbovader said:


> I was using ES File Explorer, and when I read so many thumb-up sort of reviews abt the astro file explorer

Click to collapse



Astro used to look like ES before the magnificent blue update it was the go-to just a regular file browser with a lot of options. Now it's a reconfigured thunderstorm loud and ugly.


----------



## Deesra (Apr 18, 2013)

My best 3 are : Nova launcher / Greenify / Cool tool


----------



## alicarbovader (Apr 18, 2013)

Kenobz said:


> Astro used to look like ES before the magnificent blue update it was the go-to just a regular file browser with a lot of options. Now it's a reconfigured thunderstorm loud and ugly.

Click to collapse



What??? ES or Astro??????


----------



## alex1453 (Apr 18, 2013)

I like shazam.
Shazam's concept is simple but powerful.


----------



## ria__x (Apr 19, 2013)

i did a bit of background research before i got my htc (playing with other peoples android phone/had a tablet) and go launcher seemed to be the best launcher.. now with the htc.. i found it didn't work too well. and thanks to XDA found another launcher called Nova! you can still use all the icons you had for your go launcher too! so this has probably got to be my favourite app


----------



## steven_DHO (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm using HTC HD2 ported with MIUI ROM 2.3.7(Rooted). I like system tuneup pro. It can manage my OOM and all of my process. I can overclocked my processor. That application include terminal too. So I dont have to install other terminal again.


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 19, 2013)

alicarbovader said:


> What??? ES or Astro??????

Click to collapse


----------



## noushadkpr (Apr 19, 2013)

Tapatalk.
That's the final answer 

using a old unrootable android phone


----------



## docfunbags (Apr 19, 2013)

I love Splashtop Desktop 2.  Works great for when I am on the road and need to access my pc, or when I am up on the couch and too lazy to go downstairs!


----------



## alicarbovader (Apr 19, 2013)

noushadkpr said:


> Tapatalk.
> That's the final answer
> 
> using a old unrootable android phone

Click to collapse



_That_ is such a reasonable answer 

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




Preshak said:


> Any Good launcher for 2.3 ??????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try ADW. It works like a charm if your phone's got a good processor. BTW, it works on low end phones too., though I've never experienced it. It's a bit, just a bit, wierd; compared to GO Launcher. It's very simple and blazing fast.


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 19, 2013)

Brightness Level - It comes complete with 7 options so you don't have to navigate to the app drawer or whatnot. Also there's a widget that does the same thing...

Button Savior - If you soft or hard buttons fail this is for you there a rooted and unrooted version.

Smart Alarm - Best alarm out for me next to Alarm Pro (Caynax), AlarmDroid.

Ultimate Stopwatch - Check it out.


----------



## dvircn (Apr 19, 2013)

*Easy Calendar*

Easy Calendar - I'm using it daily..


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 19, 2013)

Tune Me - Auto-Tune for when your bored

Clear Vision 2 - James Bond/Archer type game with witty dialogue, guns, apartments, and email.

Trid - Addictive block moving game that of course gets harder level after level.

Chess Free - Time waster.


----------



## viruslaura (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautifull widget,
Lmt virtual
Titanium back up.....

By VirusLaura


----------



## Rasritz (Apr 20, 2013)

Not an app but I love pie launcher to quickly access my most frequently used apps:good:


----------



## ziadpayne (Apr 20, 2013)

MX Player is the best video player for me


----------



## alberto1204 (Apr 20, 2013)

my favouritte app is esexplorer.it's so magnificent for me and my use of the phone


----------



## Ninis94 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## rafus2004 (Apr 20, 2013)

*My favourite is aptoide*

Aptoide is for me a great alternative store.


----------



## pete72 (Apr 20, 2013)

Power Amp. This tread has given me many new apps to try.


----------



## annx10 (Apr 20, 2013)

Endomondo Sports Tracker.

It doesn't use mobile conection, and it has many options for save my diary exercises. It's great!


----------



## dcause (Apr 21, 2013)

Ive got 3 favorite/ must have apps. aDownloader, esfile explorer, and mx player. With these 3 I can get all the media I need.


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 21, 2013)

I love DashClock. Weather and time/date in one widget! Something I wanted for years.


----------



## techaz (Apr 21, 2013)

*MX Player*

MX Player


----------



## Androideus (Apr 21, 2013)

I love *WidgetLocker* and *Viber*


----------



## iSimon (Apr 21, 2013)

*Puzzle Retreat*

Have you ever seen "Puzzle Retreat"? Guys it's awesome! If you like puzzle games download it NOW :laugh:


----------



## xingkongyuyi (Apr 21, 2013)

good


----------



## Chirag_Galani (Apr 21, 2013)

I love Whatsapp Plus

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## noushadkpr (Apr 21, 2013)

noushadkpr said:


> Tapatalk.
> That's the final answer
> 
> using a old unrootable android phone

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, there is many bugs

using a old unrootable android phone


----------



## jjd2022 (Apr 21, 2013)

My Favorite is Carbon App backup and sync.


----------



## defragut (Apr 21, 2013)

I like MXPlayer,Yahoo,Skype,Facebook.


----------



## LiMaaa (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine would have to be mobile defense. Just a backup solution if your always loosing your phone.


----------



## boomvausstat (Apr 22, 2013)

For clocks/calendar i like zooperwidgets, tapatalk saves the day when it comes to forums, Chrome is my preferred internet app, dropbox for that extra space, kerneltuner for all the little tweaks i need to do, and PowerAmp for my music


----------



## jellymelly (Apr 22, 2013)

GTasks
gReader


----------



## zomblake (Apr 22, 2013)

*widget locking sounds awesome*



Androideus said:


> I love *WidgetLocker* and *Viber*

Click to collapse



I am going to assume that widget locker locks down widgets and widget settings.  That's awesome.  I only yesterday started using an app locker and quickly realized widget lock down would be really helpful.  One question I have, is there any way to lock down the "Gallery" app, but not the "Camera" app?  I want to the camera to be opened quickly, with out an extra passcode, but using the built in camera provides a link to the gallery app.  Could I use a different camera app that doesn't have that link to the gallery app?  Anyone worked around this problem?


----------



## YoHoJo (Apr 22, 2013)

Favorite Web Browser besides Chrome/Chrome Beta?


----------



## Batfink33 (Apr 22, 2013)

LMT Launcher.


----------



## sn0w77 (Apr 22, 2013)

Titanium backup is great.


----------



## Niki966 (Apr 22, 2013)

Best music player: Paweramp.


----------



## hanisod (Apr 22, 2013)

Niki966 said:


> Best music player: Paweramp.

Click to collapse



Poweramp first and best I have ever used 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iSimon (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in love with Flipboard, but it seems to not love me :'(
On my ViperS 3.0.1 it freezes randomly!


----------



## hanisod (Apr 22, 2013)

iSimon said:


> I'm in love with Flipboard, but it seems to not love me :'(
> On my ViperS 3.0.1 it freezes randomly!

Click to collapse



Then go back to viperS 1.6.3? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rafaelvasconcelos (Apr 23, 2013)

chatOn:good:


----------



## Fíghter02 (Apr 23, 2013)

2G Auto Toggle

A simple but imo very useful app. It can be configured to switch from 3G/4G to 2G when connected to wifi and when the phone is locked. This can save a lot of battery on my phone.


----------



## CruxHumanus (Apr 23, 2013)

I use the apps listed below a lot, and couldn't imagine my android life without many of them:

Music player: Shuttle+, because of its holo UI, simplicity, great EQ presets, DSP support. Worthy mention: GoneMAD Music Player.

Launcher: Nova, because it's basically stock UI cranked to 11 and with wide array of additional functionality. Apex is essentially the same, but my heart lies with Nova. Worthy mention: Smart Launcher, I like its different approach, simplicity and concept.

Automation: Llama, because it's a very powerful tool for people who think Tasker is too much/too hard. 

Multitasking: GYF Side Launcher, because it works and feels the best for me, has just the right configuration options and is under constant development. Worthy mention: Sidebar, constantly adding new features, attentive to user requests/comments, works great.

Weather: Eye In The Sky, because it's simple, uncluttered and unobtrusive. Worthy mention: 1Weather, for the same reasons.

RSS/News: Taptu, mainly because it lets me merge streams and thus maintain clean and uncluttered look. Not too flashy, which I don't like. There might be another RSS/news app which lets you merge streams, but I haven't seen it.

Some random apps I use a lot for various purposes and I think are definitely great:
SofaScore for sport results, 
Unified Remote for controlling so many things from your couch, 
AdAway which is self-explanatory, 
BetterBatteryStats for hunting down those elusive wakelocks and monitoring battery usage, 
Greenify is the best you can do for your battery instead of the useless app killers and the placebo battery savers,
Solid Explorer is my file browser of choice,
SuperBeam for quickly transferring data between devices on the same wifi network or using NFC,
TuneIn Radio for a great array of (internet) radio stations to listen to,
WiFi Analyzer helps me to configure my network in a more efficient way.

Hope this helps someone to discover some new great apps!


----------



## Niki966 (Apr 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Poweramp first and best I have ever used
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I agree with you


----------



## michukru (Apr 23, 2013)

**

My favorite app? It's hard to say but:
-Opera Mobile for Surfing a Net
-GO Backup for backuping apps after installing a new ROM
-FIFA 12/Destinia
-Xperia V Walkman for listening a music
http://szablony.freeware.info.pl/mobilna.html


----------



## viken5 (Apr 23, 2013)

My favorite app is twitter...


----------



## Bandit03 (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think I could live without Tasker!


----------



## iSimon (Apr 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Then go back to viperS 1.6.3?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Never! 3.0.1 with JB it's too cool to remove it! 
I'm writing in this post to reach the 10 post required for posting on dev-threads. I'm a tester, I can stand lags


----------



## hanisod (Apr 23, 2013)

iSimon said:


> Never! 3.0.1 with JB it's too cool to remove it!
> I'm writing in this post to reach the 10 post required for posting on dev-threads. I'm a tester, I can stand lags

Click to collapse



I understand 
I can't until I try it out 
But there's a lot of work still must be done. 
And I didn't flash jellybean because I need the camera 
And good luck with the testing 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chicco30 (Apr 24, 2013)

My favorite app is xplore 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## sam66958 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Full Setup*

Custom Rom Atom422
Titanium Backup - for my daily flashes I have make a flash-able zip from it that install all my apps and their most basic settings to prevent problems from rom to rom and speed things up.
Nova Launcher - as my home and have no icons on my home screen. I use gestures to access my app draw witch is organized into folders.
Side Bar - to keep all my most used apps at hand no matter what is open.
Greenify - to avoid a task manager but keep those annoying auto opening apps closed.
JuiceDefender Ultimate - for days where I dont feel like toggling data but need to last a long time.
SSH Droid Pro - for remote commands and ftp. I never plug my phone into my computer any more because it was annoying to disable fast charge.
Goo Manager - for rom updates if I actually stay with a rom for more then a day. 
Tablet Talk - to use by tab to make calls and texts from my phone. I'm planing on mounting my tab in my car and having bluetooth sync my phone calls and texts and data to the tab and bluetooth my tab to my car.
APW -Widgets for everything
Dash Clock - Lock Screen widget

My Home Screens are all widgets(I don't care if this should slow it down. It doesn't my phone runs buttery smooth with a normal 150mb free of ram no task killer.) I use an inverted theme with all black backgrounds saves a lot of battery with a amoled. If any one wants more info on any of these or screen shots? I can no problem.


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 24, 2013)

X-Plore, Sold File Explorer and Opera Mobile are good mentions. Good job you guys as far as Opera goes I haven't used it in ages I'm stuck on Boat and never ever liked Dolphin................NEVER.


----------



## androidlebell (Apr 24, 2013)

the best app for me Androidiani


----------



## Niki966 (Apr 24, 2013)

androidlebell said:


> the best app for me Androidiani

Click to collapse



The best informative app in our country


----------



## chiqui11 (Apr 24, 2013)

For me the best is the Apolo kernel configurator for the S2


----------



## fantagec (Apr 25, 2013)

the best app is magistro beause this app make automatically for you a beautiful video with you favorite
 photo and video


----------



## 2cans1string (Apr 26, 2013)

I think I might be in a dying breed that likes the Timescape app for twitter and facebook feed.


----------



## hardmuzika (Apr 26, 2013)

*lookout*

agreeeed 





mark manning said:


> My favorite is lookout
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse


----------



## archioptrics (Apr 26, 2013)

Friend stream 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StasisPm (Apr 26, 2013)

SwiftKey keyboard. The first app I always install after a new ROM.
Ιncredible comfort and prediction after a short time of use. I -almost- can't type without it now..


----------



## hanisod (Apr 26, 2013)

StasisPm said:


> SwiftKey keyboard. The first app I always install after a new ROM.
> Ιncredible comfort and prediction after a short time of use. I -almost- can't type without it now..

Click to collapse



+1 it's essential to me 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fiskigt (Apr 27, 2013)

Screen filter, dims the display lower than normal, awsome app that i use every day.

Skickat från min GT-I9000 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## FeBa6481 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Trebuchet*

My favourite laucher is Trebuchet (Cyanogenmod 10). I use it on my Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus with rooted Stock Firmware.


----------



## sununs11 (Apr 27, 2013)

*nova launcher*

i like nova launcher,i think it's the best launcher,very light and fast,and can be customized easily.


----------



## Corristo09 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sense 3.5 Clock, i love it


----------



## RazrMan2 (Apr 27, 2013)

My favorite is lookout


----------



## rolacta (Apr 27, 2013)

Swiftkey (the best keyboard)
Titanium Backup (needs root but it solves a lot of problems)


----------



## subtitle (Apr 27, 2013)

ES file explorer has been one of the most useful applications I've ever seen, at least it was until I found the Xposed Framework.


----------



## matarratos (Apr 27, 2013)

RazrMan2 said:


> My favorite is lookout

Click to collapse



this and better than avast


----------



## allocosta (Apr 27, 2013)

matarratos said:


> this and better than avast

Click to collapse



Avast is better


----------



## 1985Dragon (Apr 27, 2013)

*my favourite*

Hey guys,

i can give you the advice to search for the Aptoide app :good:


----------



## LazyNDaCrazyDayz (Apr 27, 2013)

Love the Whatsapp app. Get to chat with family and friends overseas without having to pay a huge bill for international texting.


----------



## wizardfingers (Apr 28, 2013)

my current favorite apps are Nakebrowser and Battery Doctor


----------



## Ramun Flame (Apr 28, 2013)

I really like the nova launcher, but my favorite has to be the power toggles app. So much customization.


----------



## edocod (Apr 28, 2013)

I love all the miui apps/widgets. They're so beautiful! *_*
The 4x2 clock, expecially - it's so neat!


----------



## Patriot360 (Apr 28, 2013)

Memory booster is the best ram optimizer, better than any others that i saw at google play


----------



## clho40 (Apr 28, 2013)

for the SAO fans out there, the SAO widget would be your first choice . can be downloaded free from playstore


----------



## xZioPao (Apr 28, 2013)

My favorite app is 3G Watchdog!


----------



## lexotan73 (Apr 30, 2013)

xZioPao said:


> My favorite app is 3G Watchdog!

Click to collapse



My favorite app is AutomateIT :good:


----------



## kd29 (May 1, 2013)

app lock is best to lock any  app ..


----------



## triwira (May 2, 2013)

My favourite applications are Facebook, Wechat, Pixlr, Instagram and Root Explorer... :laugh:


----------



## snadeemshaikh (May 2, 2013)

*Apps I Love*

Apps I Love - Buzz Launcher, WhatsApp, Disable CameraDevice, CricBuzz, MobiMail, Lync 2010, Flipboard, Audio Manager, Ram Booster.
These apps are always going to stay on my Android devices.


----------



## zerokilled (May 2, 2013)

AirDroid (v1) is one of the best app anyone can have


----------



## Kaizoku-Otaku (May 2, 2013)

*AIrdroid is the best*



zerokilled said:


> AirDroid (v1) is one of the best app anyone can have

Click to collapse



i agree airdorid is best!!!

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




TayyabKhalid97 said:


> i agree airdorid is best!!!

Click to collapse



do you guys now some cool apps for camera?


----------



## szymgio (May 2, 2013)

*Best widget*

I like Zooper widget, this app shows battery temperature, free space on external and internal storage, cpu frequency, time, date and more. Many customisation options. Others: Greenify, Adfree, Kingsoft Office, Keep, Titanium Backup, System monitor, Mx player, Swiftkey and Tapatalk.


----------



## ginzon (May 3, 2013)

SuperSU.... Comodo Antivirus... Adobe Photoshop.. These are the ones I like....


----------



## ppyyf (May 3, 2013)

PowerAMP for music playing


----------



## lamb69 (May 3, 2013)

Titanium Backup-Super User

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

all widgets htc


----------



## Artje (May 3, 2013)

Whatsapp is my favorite app  I would use my mobile way less of that app didn't exist


----------



## feysofit (May 3, 2013)

Bible App - YouVersion


----------



## mert61 (May 3, 2013)

poweramp,awesome music player.


----------



## Soursamo (May 3, 2013)

Instagram, Nova Launcher, Feedly


----------



## XXXavior (May 3, 2013)

*FAVS:*

Mods/Tweaks:  AC!D Mod (sound mod), Transparent Play Store (@bboy), Inverted Google Keep

Apps:  Poweramp (music player), Kernel Tuner, SuperSU Pro, Titanium Backup Pro, ES File Explorer, Phonechievements, Software Data Cable, TEAM Battery Bar, FPse, SNesoid, Into The Dead

Widgets:  Jorte, Zooper Widget Pro, Inverted Google Keep


----------



## ikjadoon (May 4, 2013)

New favorite browser: Habit Browser (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.ddo.pigsty.Habit_Browser&hl=en)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2263945


----------



## Dexcellium (May 5, 2013)

Simple launcher, wattsapp, chrome


----------



## Ganapatya (May 5, 2013)

Evernote. I'm always writing notes.


----------



## leanix (May 6, 2013)

I loved Google Keep, replaced Evernote for me.

Also, I really liked DoubleTwist for playing music, and I absolutely loved its AirSync feature for syncing my music with iTunes.

The other apps I love are the medical ones (Epocrates, Medscape, Vademecum), which help me day a day.

And also don't forget social apps; mostly WhatsApp and Facebook, for keeping in Touch with my friends and family, and Skype for talking with the ones that are far away.



Enviado desde mi MB886 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## DreamD1 (May 6, 2013)

Any.DO would be the best option for reminders


----------



## thecoderone (May 6, 2013)

*Favourite apps: Skype and TV Show*

My favorite app is Skype for Windows Phone also TV Show Tracker is worth trying.


----------



## markvdn (May 6, 2013)

I love Whatsapp, and GSAM battery monitor is handy for monitoring my ****ty stats.
Drivedroid is pretty nifty, and the stock browser is my favourite one.


----------



## bldysurgeon (May 6, 2013)

well im app. holic . i addicted to a group of applications for rooted and non rooted devices that are even in my dropbox and app backup restor to have them once i install a new rom....sone of them are ....AVG antivirus. go wiether widget. IMDB, root toolbox. call recrder.file browsers.dolphin borwser and much more. i know its kinda wiered but thats me...


----------



## SilencerRemix (May 7, 2013)

Swiftkey, Google Keep, App of the day, Picsay Pro (best fun photo editor on android imo)


----------



## truquete (May 7, 2013)

*best apps*

My favorite apps:

Tasker: for automating things
Androidlost: for tracking your phone
Swiftkey: amazing correction engine, particularly good for people that write in several languages
PlayerPro: for music
Sleep as Android: for alarms and taking naps
Öffi: for public transportation in many European cities
Titanium Backup Pro: for backup manipulation
BetterBattery Stats: find out the battery sucker


----------



## gorwani12 (May 8, 2013)

*Angry Birds Mania*

Imagine the swine-chiatrist bills....


----------



## Mark Oliver (May 8, 2013)

*My Best Android Backup Application*

As far as my experience with Android Backup Applications, I would rate truBackup 5/5 for its amazing ability to store information like contacts, messages and photos in any preferred cloud storage provider like Dropbox. So if you've a drop box account, you can use truBackup to store everything in your mobile on a cloud. Now the app is providing you 1-Month Trial Usage for Free. 

You can download the app in from play.google and just search for truBackup


----------



## destino79 (May 8, 2013)

Titanium Backup Pro: for backup manipulation
viber: for sms and calls
handcent: for sms
fx camera for photos
ES File Explorer


----------



## Shweta12345 (May 9, 2013)

My favorite android apps are Whatsapp, Prince of Persia 2, Fifa, Ironman, Angry Birds, Temple Run etc.


----------



## Joulez (May 9, 2013)

One of my fave apps for notes is awesome note, I had an itouch for a long time and used it there, when I started with android I've been missing something like that [I know evernote is powerful, but I never really got used to it] I just whish they would release a decent app for android, the one they released for the Galaxy Note kinda sucks and doesn't compare in features to the other one.


----------



## Kobalt.Kitsune (May 9, 2013)

My favorite apps include:

1] Firefox Aurora
2] Es file explorer
3] Ad Block Plus
4] Hotspot shield
5] Complete Linux installer
6] Moon+ Reader Pro
7] Orbot
8] tTorrent
9] StickMount
10] TuneIn Radio Pro
11] Zedge
12] Zenonia (all games)
13] A few hacker apps I can't list here...

These are in no particular order-- there all great!


----------



## hacksider (May 10, 2013)

1. Swiftkey
2. ES File explorer
3. MX Player
4. Clean Master
5. Youtube


----------



## calanizzle (May 10, 2013)

Titanium Backup
Autorun Manager
Whatsapp
Solid Explorer
Waze


----------



## hiyess (May 11, 2013)

To be honest,i don't like app games at all,some other apps like music,video and photo apps make me crazy!


----------



## pandajohn (May 11, 2013)

hiyess said:


> To be honest,i don't like app games at all,some other apps like music,video and photo apps make me crazy!

Click to collapse



I don't like much apps too except PowerAMP.


----------



## .man (May 11, 2013)

*Favorite Apps and Repositories*

being new to the android scene, i find it's a cool new platform for discovery - there's so many good apps to explore and play with

my favorite repository is F-Droid for several reasons; 1) they host only free, open source apps and 2), they seem to be a very ethical bunch

other repositories worth mentioning are AOpenSource.com and SlideME

my least favorite repository is Google Play for multiple reasons - no way to download the apk's; no category for open source; apps that are ad supported are not clearly marked; pay-ware apps not clearly marked; requires the google play app which is loaded with privacy concerns

these apps are some of my favorites, many of which are open source and available on F-Droid and none of which are ad supported...

* AdAway - open source ad blocker for Android using the hosts file
* Android Firewall - basic firewall front-end for iptables (usually supported in custom ROM's)
* KeePassDroid - password safe, compatible with KeePass
* MrWhite - tiny Android app which turns your screen white and increases its brightness to its maximum.  you can also select the color you want which is nice for those 'stealth' urban exploration expeditions
* Quickdroid  - a replacement for the Google Search app/widget without the privacy concerns.  unfortunately i have not yet figured out how to make it the default search app from a short press on the search key
* OsmAnd - a comprehensive online/offline navigation/map tool replacement for the inferior Google Maps
* dSpliot - network penetration testing and WiFi password cracking
* adbWireless - easy use of ADB over wireless LAN
* aLogcat - pretty good tool for viewing device logs
* Ghost Commander File Manager - a very good file manager that i like more than ES File Explorer
* Logging Test App by TrevE - an interesting tool to find spyware and spyware traces, like Carrier IQ (CIQ) which is installed by many carriers. this is the only pay-ware app listed here, but there are no ads and it is only $0.99.  the free version finds stuff and is able to remove some things while the pay version can remove and alter more things
* OS Monitor - this is a very cool all-in-one app for network, process and battery monitoring as well as viewing logs. v3 looks very promising
* primitive ftpd - exchange files with other machines over WiFi
* Webkey - a pretty cool remote administration tool (RAT) which allows controlling your device from a web browser (does not require any special software on the client side)​


----------



## palani2103 (May 12, 2013)

Xda application becoz.we want everything in that aplication

Sent from my F8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sakax (May 12, 2013)

vlc, vlc and vlc :good:


----------



## jHota (May 12, 2013)

tapatalk, root explorer, solid browser and sherpa

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## shael1992 (May 12, 2013)

I like best the Rooting of the android and how u can apply custom ROMs due to that :fingers-crossed:


----------



## metzelder (May 12, 2013)

Business Calendar simply the best!

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

Google map also not a bad choice


----------



## joelvn (May 12, 2013)

What are your favorite launchers? Mine is Nova Launcher 

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## hessan (May 12, 2013)

My favorite tool is "SMS Backup & Restore". It saved my SMS messages even after I had wiped reset my phone (I had a backup of my file system on my computer). But it really saved me!


----------



## cjkacz (May 13, 2013)

joelvn said:


> What are your favorite launchers? Mine is Nova Launcher
> 
> Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



My favorite as well!


----------



## wellywell34 (May 13, 2013)

*Fav Launcher*

Used to be a big NOVA launcher fan but have since become an APEX fanboy.


----------



## alirezajigar69 (May 13, 2013)

go sms pro
screen off 
i love this app


----------



## Serhat44 (May 13, 2013)

Pimp my rom


----------



## Vlad Paul (May 13, 2013)

Youtube app is my favourite.


----------



## DeeMann (May 13, 2013)

*linuche*

Minus


----------



## m2425 (May 13, 2013)

My favorite widget is the yahoo news that comes in the stock GS3


----------



## jHota (May 14, 2013)

joelvn said:


> What are your favorite launchers? Mine is Nova Launcher
> 
> Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



nova, next launcher and adw launcher ex. in this order

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## The-Captain (May 14, 2013)

Great thread justmpm, my favorite app is probably Tapatalk due to my addiction to XDA


----------



## N3maides (May 14, 2013)

Mine are IMDb and Pulse


----------



## scruffie098 (May 14, 2013)

My favourite app is Youtube app


----------



## gvekiaris (May 14, 2013)

my favoute app is Shazam


----------



## Zsombe (May 14, 2013)

My favourite app is WhatsApp.


----------



## dogbook (May 14, 2013)

Helium (previously Carbon) has been invaluable lately.


----------



## matarratos (May 14, 2013)

my app tribal wars


----------



## ShadowLea (May 14, 2013)

I only have favourites in each category,  not an all time favourite...   

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aim006 (May 15, 2013)

Best weather widget = Fancy Widget.
Best file explorer (for root) = Root Explorer


----------



## geminipk (May 15, 2013)

*My Favourite*

*My favourite app is SwiftKey.  It is the best keyboard available for android. *


----------



## NiTRi0UX (May 15, 2013)

*My list of Favs.*

1. ADW EX: Best launcher (My opinion), Easy to use, Been with me for a very long time.
2.1Weather: Great Widget, The theme is nice too.
3. Calculator++: Easy to understand Scientific Calc, Useful widget (Respond time takes a second), and awesome homescreen overlay widget.
4. Apollo: Who doesn't like CMod's music player, gorgeous look.


----------



## DJBrie (May 15, 2013)

Apex is my preferred launcher and titanium backup and setcpu are essential apps. 
Mcpixel is favourite game 

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## grunted (May 15, 2013)

joelvn said:


> What are your favorite launchers? Mine is Nova Launcher
> 
> Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Tsf shell  I like by far

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1729 (May 15, 2013)

My favourite app is Solid Explorer.


----------



## elminster72 (May 15, 2013)

*[Beta] Win86emu: Running x86 apps on WinRT devices*

My Favourite app is Win86Emu for Surface RT jailbreaked. This is because using the latest version I was able to get the x86 versions of The 07th Guest, the 11th hour and Magnetic Scrolls Interpreter working without any recompiling for arm, and with excellent performance (far better than when run using dosbox).

Two packages released by triloybyte in 1996 that allow the 07th Guest and 11th hour to run on newer versions of windows make it possible because they run flawlessly on mamaich's Win86Emu app. This is the first major success I have had with it (version 0.05). Well done mamaich this app is a great idea.

Even better is that the touch interface of the tablet is compatible with both trilobyte games, so it works very well, whereas on dosbox it is slow and jittery and requires a mouse or the touchpad. So a big win not having to use dosbox to run them.

If anyone wants to run them on their RT device, then I can detail the procedure, but you will need the original installation disks and a standard windows PC to help you get the game installed on the RT. 7th Guest is trickier because you also need to use dosbox on the standard PC to help you install the game. Once installed on a standard x86 windows PC you can then download the trilobyte DirectX patches from the almighty guru website and apply them. Then make iso images of the game disks (easy for 11th hour, but trickier for the 7th Guest because you can only create a bin/cue image, which you then have to convert to iso)). The game folders and jso images can then be transferred to the RT using a USB Stick. Once on the RT you can mount the relevant iso image from windows explorers and then run the v32tng.exe (7th Guest) and v32win.exe (11th hour) via Win86Emu to run them.


----------



## quintblade (May 15, 2013)

Fav launcher : nova off course


----------



## ausshir (May 16, 2013)

elminster72 said:


> My Favourite app is Win86Emu for Surface RT jailbreaked. This is because using the latest version I was able to get the x86 versions of The 07th Guest, the 11th hour and Magnetic Scrolls Interpreter working without any recompiling for arm, and with excellent performance (far better than when run using dosbox).
> 
> Two packages released by triloybyte in 1996 that allow the 07th Guest and 11th hour to run on newer versions of windows make it possible because they run flawlessly on mamaich's Win86Emu app. This is the first major success I have had with it (version 0.05). Well done mamaich this app is a great idea.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with you wholeheartedly.   The application is simply amazing, and the speed of it is pretty staggering too, while not hurting battery any more than a native app.  In addition, it plays Fallout 1 and 2, and AOE really well.  I'm yet to find any _useful_ software that works with it though.


----------



## michaeliu (May 16, 2013)

advanced task killer  ,that's the first app which i will install my android phone first


----------



## allisonsmith (May 16, 2013)

Mine is BatteryPeek!!


----------



## obouth (May 16, 2013)

I love elumator of ds,gba,psp


----------



## SPARKY892 (May 16, 2013)

Myboy emulator is awesome


----------



## jorgexda91 (May 16, 2013)

mine is Greenify


----------



## elminster72 (May 16, 2013)

ausshir said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly.   The application is simply amazing, and the speed of it is pretty staggering too, while not hurting battery any more than a native app.  In addition, it plays Fallout 1 and 2, and AOE really well.  I'm yet to find any _useful_ software that works with it though.

Click to collapse



Yes, but I'm sure it will only be a matter of time before a whole lot of stuff starts working. In the meantime I made a YouTube video showing how well the Trilobyte games run on it, but I can't post it yet, but if you search YouTube for "Surface RT running The 07th Guest & The 11th Hour" then it will appear.


----------



## jorgexda91 (May 16, 2013)

Greenify :silly:


----------



## skoshy (May 17, 2013)

Easily Greenify. I may be in the minority, but I really like Facebook Messenger a lot. It works really well for what it's intended to do. I don't see Hangouts knocking it off its throne anytime soon.


----------



## Honbrok (May 17, 2013)

*I have to say*

Smart ram booster for phones having less than 1gb ram.


----------



## fakeghost (May 17, 2013)

*AirDroid*

my Favorite app is AirDriod... no need to plugin phone... Air does everything...


----------



## shadmanrafi (May 17, 2013)

*Favorite app, tweak, widget, etc*

App- Bad Piggies 
Widget- Quick Access Tool :laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 18, 2013)

My favourite game on the Play Store has gotta be Bejeweled Blitz even though it's not long been released. Another game I'm always addicted to though is Shadowgun Deadzone 

Probably just because I'm so good at them though


----------



## 6vy (May 18, 2013)

_Fave Apps : BCA mobile _


----------



## time2chill (May 18, 2013)

My favorite App is Candy Crush Saga.
Im playing it so long every day ...


----------



## asfandyarali2 (May 18, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks bro for such a nice it was really very helpful for me.


----------



## Dr.Gasmo (May 18, 2013)

Greenify is in no way a new concept, but this one is just presented so well. It works perfectly, as well.
also like tapatalk. after months of dismissing the pop-ups as annoying spam and saying every app that pushes like that has to be garbage. It's not bad. also not good. but better then browser.


#1


----------



## ciurkut (May 18, 2013)

Umano, Facebook messenger and news 360


----------



## 8redd (May 18, 2013)

Redditopia on my Surface RT


----------



## YusSuF15 (May 19, 2013)

*Thx*

Thanks ,3
:good:


----------



## thalada (May 19, 2013)

*THE adeoce*

Gtalk & gmail is the app which i rely on most.


----------



## bytslayer (May 19, 2013)

Mine will be "Reverse Tether" saves me from getting looted by high data plans......redirects your desktop internet to your mobile .....really handy if you're using xperia devices.......


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2013)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



no need to buy pro version, you can download free version as well its work. i use mobile tracker for android app


----------



## vipul0309 (May 19, 2013)

*My fav*

Rom Toolbox Pro


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2013)

walkman app for neo v

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

how to get root access in neo v


----------



## stathis97 (May 19, 2013)

Favorite app : Play Store


----------



## grunted (May 19, 2013)

time2chill said:


> My favorite App is Candy Crush Saga.
> Im playing it so long every day ...

Click to collapse



I like to cheat on candy crush

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ugurc91 (May 19, 2013)

best app is airdroid and poweramp !


----------



## AOWL (May 19, 2013)

google keep, lux dash,screen off and ttpod :good::good:


----------



## imattxc (May 20, 2013)

ugurc91 said:


> best app is airdroid and poweramp !

Click to collapse



I have been enjoying play music's new app and the all access pass


----------



## AndroiDisCracK (May 20, 2013)

*Advance task killer*

i think the advance task killer is great to use as a widget to quickly close apps


----------



## Thr33Seed (May 20, 2013)

Nova Launcher Prime, for sure. I often forget that I'm using it then realize I can't use my GS3 without it!


----------



## jeffshee (May 21, 2013)

ttpod,go launcher and avast!


----------



## leandro_colocdk (May 21, 2013)

*dx-toolbox and aptoide*

My favorite app is dx-toolbox (used to manage and clean the system app) ..

and the other is used to lower Aptoide free app

regards


----------



## peptonib (May 22, 2013)

My best app is miui file explorer.  Love the FTP server, cloud connection, etc.


----------



## superdragonpt (May 22, 2013)

Thr33Seed said:


> Nova Launcher Prime, for sure. I often forget that I'm using it then realize I can't use my GS3 without it!

Click to collapse



Love it , Nova is one of the best lunchers :good:


----------



## ecstasy.gr (May 22, 2013)

i think the widget of battery booster is very useful


----------



## Howiezowy (May 23, 2013)

*v6 supercharger*

The v6 supercharger is amazing, doesn't seem to work on my new rom though


----------



## Dan Steely (May 23, 2013)

Tapatalk. What else.:good:


----------



## RomanAvramovic (May 23, 2013)

-deleted-


----------



## Loki411 (May 23, 2013)

I'm a pretty big fan of WhatsApp / Tapatalk , as I have a lot of friends that aren't in the country as well as coworkers. WhatsApp is a good one to have.. Also, with the company I work for and having to moderate forums it's good to have Tapatalk to be able to at least see what's going on.


----------



## Im_Roy (May 23, 2013)

Loki411 said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of WhatsApp / Tapatalk , as I have a lot of friends that aren't in the country as well as coworkers. WhatsApp is a good one to have.. Also, with the company I work for and having to moderate forums it's good to have Tapatalk to be able to at least see what's going on.

Click to collapse



It varies from countries, where i'm from (Venezuela) the big boom a couple years ago was Blackberry, now the big boom is wassap, so everyone is getting wassap, and blackberry is going down while android cells are going up, a blackberry costs 3 times what a good android costs...


----------



## inroot1898 (May 24, 2013)

Android - Minimalist Text
iOS - Urban Rivals (also in Google Play)
RT - Taptiles


----------



## hk43420 (May 24, 2013)

WhatsApp


----------



## Cleto Gadelha (May 24, 2013)

Whatsapp and facebook ;S


----------



## davide20 (May 25, 2013)

Mantano ebooks reader for me...


----------



## Alex91Sc (May 25, 2013)

WhatsApp for me too!!


----------



## H3artbrok3n (May 25, 2013)

facebook for me!


----------



## tgoods24 (May 25, 2013)

I have been using Unity Launcher app. Works similar to the side bar for Ubuntu. Great app. You can customize it, easy access, and it cleans up your desktop pages for widgets


----------



## JuarX (May 25, 2013)

My favorite app is player pro. I use it every day since 1,5 years and I'm absolutely happy with it.
Another app that I use since 1 year is calengoo. In my opinion, it's the best calendar app because it has so many functions.


----------



## AndresSanzH (May 25, 2013)

*Any good Foursquare client?*

for some reason i cant intall some apps on my sensation with AOSP CM10.1. Play store says that the app is incompatible with my device so im looking for a Foursquare client


----------



## amPOGIko (May 26, 2013)

my new fave is greenify. helps a lot when it comes to extending battery life.


----------



## okokok76 (May 26, 2013)

my favorite app is Poweramp, because it supports more audio formats then the Walkman Player or others.
and the widget is really nice.


----------



## KWOKSFUNG (May 26, 2013)

Really love real racing 3 some weeks ago
and having fun on Dead Trigger these days


----------



## hanisod (May 26, 2013)

Hmmmm
For now? 
CM10.1 
Apps:
Tapatalk 2/4 Beta 
Poweramp / Brunneus Rubra theme
Volume+
YouTube 
And SwiftKey 
Black themed apps:
Facebook 
Messenger 
Kik
Dropbox 
Box
Copy
Google+
Google now 
Play store 
........ Etc
(by team blackout) 


Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Loki411 (May 26, 2013)

I forgot to mention SwiftKey love that app

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## creatiive (May 27, 2013)

I use flipboard the most. Also kingdom rush! Oh and open table is very useful.


----------



## juscozimme (May 27, 2013)

Thr33Seed said:


> Nova Launcher Prime, for sure. I often forget that I'm using it then realize I can't use my GS3 without it!

Click to collapse



Nova Launcher is always the launcher I consistently choose as well.

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

Titanium Back Pro, by far is my favorite app for a rooted device.  There are so many options for saving and recovering your data.  I can freeze, remove, reinstall all apps and data, plus I can set up backups on schedule and push the backup to the Cloud.:laugh:


----------



## k4mik4ze (May 27, 2013)

Swype's the only app that I have been consistently using since the switch to android, Never been able to understand whatsthe big deal with Swiftkey. 

Oh and MyBackup Pro..


----------



## Jin Valentine (May 27, 2013)

WP7 root tool the best. You can do whatever you want in your phone. If you know what i mean. Hehe.


----------



## teothewolf (May 27, 2013)

*wallbase*

mmm i think that i couldn't live without my wallbase lovely app <3


----------



## JAM DROID (May 27, 2013)

creatiive said:


> I use flipboard the most. Also kingdom rush! Oh and open table is very useful.

Click to collapse



yeah flipboard is easily my favorite app.


----------



## sonoma1983 (May 28, 2013)

My favorite  would be Torque. Awesome being able to see how my car engine is performing and looking up the codes to see what wrong with it.


----------



## rahul.kapoor (May 28, 2013)

*Apps*

My fav Apps are Whatsapp Viber Truecaller Hike Pixlrxpress Instagram

and some games are Amazing alex, Subway Iron man 3 , temple run 2 etc.


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

V6 supercharger, Tapatalk, Viber 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## WiiDal (May 28, 2013)

eXperience pro is one of the first app that I install every time I change ROM or I do a wipe data. Basically it's unlock the screen also when it's off, once tested  you would never live without  

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## iBlueArrow (May 29, 2013)

Should give MiHome a try. The lockscreen is fantastic. You can keep the lockscreen UI while using the other launcher like NOVA, etc.


----------



## alex61194 (May 29, 2013)

the mine is walkman of sony


----------



## darh (May 29, 2013)

I have to say my Favorite app has to be Action Launcher Pro currently, as it's change the way i navigate my device as it now supports icon packs it's pretty much perfect in my eyes.

The dev is really cool, listens to his community and takes things on board giving all users the perfect service as well as app


----------



## hackboy89 (May 29, 2013)

my favourite app at this point of time has got to be 'AutomateIT', way too easy to configure and cheaper than Tasker..


----------



## hanisod (May 29, 2013)

Now I've been using the donation version of greenify since yesterday 
I'm telling you 
This app is revolutionary. And incredible! 
Must have app 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Loki411 (May 29, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Now I've been using the donation version of greenify since yesterday
> I'm telling you
> This app is revolutionary. And incredible!
> Must have app
> ...

Click to collapse



Good call.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## juse8 (May 29, 2013)

Mine is timescape.


----------



## kimboamstaff (May 29, 2013)

Tapatalk is a great tool, my ram thanks for not using browser.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vjbittu7 (May 30, 2013)

I just love playing the game Frontline Commando D-Day


----------



## kirtesh.k (May 30, 2013)

GOod one...


----------



## ravsss (May 30, 2013)

Pludge Inc - Game
Google one  for me best app.


----------



## ugurc91 (May 30, 2013)

jewel star is a very nice game


----------



## GP_1992 (May 30, 2013)

WhatsApp is a very good app


----------



## Anantkumar (May 30, 2013)

*Answering Machine*

My favorite application is the Answering Machine.. I have used this app on my Nokia 5233.


----------



## wan2run (May 30, 2013)

Gas buddy rules...


----------



## twith70 (May 30, 2013)

*Safestrap is a lifesaver*

I absolutely enjoy using Safestrap..it has saved me a lot of time flashing..allows up to 4 Rom slots...Boot menu manager just was not intuitive at all.


----------



## TheMetalDrummer (May 30, 2013)

HDWidget, Holo HD and PowerAMP! Are indispensable to me!

I like Plague inc and N.O.V.A. 3


----------



## Salamender (May 30, 2013)

My favorite App : Facebook, FrAndroid, Tapatalk 4 and Memedroid

×•× Tapatalk 4 ×•× Galaxy Nexus ×•×


----------



## tfbielawski (May 31, 2013)

*favorite app*

Love Evernote!


----------



## teozbernie (May 31, 2013)

justmpm said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy the moderation team has decided that 1 standalone thread for discussing the good and bad of all the the apps, modifications, tweaks, and widgets is all we need. So have at it guys and gals! Within this thread compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment.  Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Task killer or other android optimization app


----------



## McFex (May 31, 2013)

I can't live without *Swype* anymore, the best keyboard around, let alone the included dragon dictation, the best voice to text engine around!
Also *Titanium Backup* and *Link2SD* are and will be on every smartphone I (or anyone in my family) will ever own.
Last but not least there is *Solid Explorer* - the best explorer, yet.

Ooops, more than one...


----------



## Loki411 (May 31, 2013)

I don't like Candy Crush it made my fingers bleed... 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## skyh1gh (May 31, 2013)

mine is atom launcer. easy to use, simple and u can create folders.


----------



## blazingmods (May 31, 2013)

seeder is pretty cool, helps increase entropy.


----------



## MeduK (May 31, 2013)

*Overlaying Widgets*

Hellå everybody! :laugh:

I've been trying for 4 hours now to get some apps to overlay my UCCW wether app.
It seems impossible too put a app in front / on top of a widget (?) 
The widget just move around on the screen.
I'm so certain that I've done this before! 
Is anyone here a master at modifying the UCCW widget?
I've been looking all around the internetz and xda and i cant find a solution for my problem...

Please help me! :crying:
Best regards! :highfive:


----------



## Greatness_GH (May 31, 2013)

k4mik4ze said:


> Swype's the only app that I have been consistently using since the switch to android, Never been able to understand whatsthe big deal with Swiftkey.
> 
> Oh and MyBackup Pro..

Click to collapse



Hmph! That's what I thought till I tried SwiftKey... 

Kindly hit the THANKS button if i helped. 

I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

SWIFTKEY is my MOST FAVORITE app on my phone...  Next is the xda app. Then titanium backup 

Kindly hit the THANKS button if i helped. 

I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Istanbul12 (May 31, 2013)

*About Solving Wildfire S 4.2.2. Rom Wi-Fi Tethering Error.*

Hi everybody,

As we know, the new Wildfire S (Marvel) 4.2.2. roms aren't able to Wi-Fi tethering. I solved this problem with "Wi-Fi Tether version 2.0.7"  from google play store. It works correctly.

Sincerely.


----------



## eaugh (Jun 1, 2013)

*worst app*

the worst app ever for me is pandora..it keeps crashing on my phone >.<


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 1, 2013)

What is Pandora? 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Enter The Void (Jun 1, 2013)

no way bro,


----------



## Sancipak (Jun 1, 2013)

rom toolbox pro, superSU, root browser, busybox, nandroid backup....


----------



## nelson5280 (Jun 1, 2013)

Juice defender ultimate (saves me soooo much battery), the new google music app, nova launcher...


----------



## elparkiro (Jun 1, 2013)

Titanium Backup, Root Explorer, AdAway, AirDroid and Xposed Tweakbox (to change clock color), the blue circle battery icon and Smart Alarm Icon Xposed Framework MODs....


----------



## TuBBe2 (Jun 1, 2013)

GetRIL saves the day again


----------



## Loki411 (Jun 1, 2013)

TuBBe2 said:


> GetRIL saves the day again

Click to collapse



Too bad this app doesn't support my phone  

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jimmng (Jun 2, 2013)

AirDroid, get RIL, root browser. busybox


----------



## STi MAN (Jun 2, 2013)

jimmng said:


> AirDroid, get RIL, root browser. busybox

Click to collapse



Yeb


----------



## jl_412 (Jun 2, 2013)

Flipboard is definitely one of my favorite. It just make you way easier to access your interested topic. The new Play Music app form google is cool as well.


----------



## ab-samy (Jun 2, 2013)

Sancipak said:


> rom toolbox pro, superSU, root browser, busybox, nandroid backup....

Click to collapse





Also my favorite Apps


----------



## dogbook (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks to those suggesting Plague Inc. Very fun original game.


----------



## shadowofthelocust (Jun 2, 2013)

Some of my favourites are:

Launcher: Nova Launcher

Twitter: Tweedle

Game: Plasma Sky

News: Flipboard

And I love Google Now and Google Play Music.


----------



## pamtayls (Jun 3, 2013)

Love Plague Inc!!!!

titanium backup rocks as well!!!

good old cribbage pro as well!!

Cheers


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 3, 2013)

Zooper widget
Forest HD live wallpaper
Tapatalk 2
Quickpic
Shot control 
Diceplayer
N7player 

I could go on but the list might get a bit long. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigc13 (Jun 3, 2013)

i would have to say rom toolbox pro and rom manager as i use them the most and install on all rooted devices


----------



## smartksr (Jun 3, 2013)

I like MX Player, Super Backup, ES File Explorer and Hide it Pro apps.


----------



## geheimke (Jun 3, 2013)

My favorite app is runtastic sporttracker. nice combination between calculating sport and navigation. :good:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 3, 2013)

Since it's a discussion thread 
I would like to ask 
Can you recommend apps that you find really improves battery life/performance? 
Not just for me 
For every one every one who would like to know 
I use greenify donation / better battery stats / Go taskmanager pro
So what do you think? 

I would really like to hear your ideas 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## kybos (Jun 3, 2013)

Link2SD & Swapper


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 3, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Since it's a discussion thread
> I would like to ask
> Can you recommend apps that you find really improves battery life/performance?
> Not just for me
> ...

Click to collapse



I sincerely don't think task managers improve battery life. Android system knows best 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 3, 2013)

Greatness_GH said:


> I sincerely don't think task managers improve battery life. Android system knows best
> 
> I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh...
> I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:

Click to collapse



I don't use go taskmanager all the time 
Only greenify to hibernate app and the better battery stats 
Though I asked because I would like to know what people usually do for there battery life (I know about underclocking/undervolting and make the screen as dark as possible) 
This what I do 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 3, 2013)

That's fine. It's the best way possible. One shouldn't be killing background apps for the sake of battery! 

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## joe well (Jun 3, 2013)

My Favorite are;
Facebook
Viber
Skype
SMS  Backup
Call History Backup&Restore
ES Explorer
Nandroid online


----------



## asffaf (Jun 4, 2013)

Tapatalk
Opera mini
Chrome
FB
Iss detector 

Swypniete z ZTE V970


----------



## calversbuyuk (Jun 4, 2013)

Bloons Tower Defense 5 has to be my fav at the moment, so addictive and fun its great!

Also loving GTA 3, yet to purchase Vice City but think ill wait for the new phone just to make sure its compatible! Would be great if San Andreas came out!


----------



## CruxHumanus (Jun 4, 2013)

Just discovered Xposed. That is one powerful tool.


----------



## jjohnson86 (Jun 4, 2013)

Titanium backup! Flashaholic and tired of reinstalling all apps manually!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Chri$b0b2005 (Jun 4, 2013)

I like droid sheep :3 not that I use it in naughty ways 

Sent from my rooted XT890 with unlocked bootloader using XDA premium

Past androids: HTC Hero - Sony X10 mini (rooted + mini cyanogenmod) - Orange Stockholm (rooted) :3


----------



## LaceyAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

maradonaiconboy said:


> My favorite is lookout.
> 
> Clubvegas999

Click to collapse



My favorite I use the most is Smart Volume Control.


----------



## mjalil (Jun 5, 2013)

the best for me is ingress game, which im addicted to it


----------



## son9o (Jun 5, 2013)

Titanium backup is great help when changing ROMs


----------



## joshuapotter (Jun 5, 2013)

son9o said:


> Titanium backup is great help when changing ROMs

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Flightttt (Jun 5, 2013)

Favorite app: Kik Messenger, but when bbm comes to android, thats my new fav


----------



## jotavip (Jun 5, 2013)

Flightttt said:


> Favorite app: Kik Messenger, but when bbm comes to android, thats my new fav

Click to collapse



Favorite app is Titanium Backup


----------



## mdunaiski (Jun 5, 2013)

My Favorite app is defiantly Timetable by Gabriel Ittner 
Great for keeping track with school or uni timetables and assignments!


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 5, 2013)

Favorite app = Opera Mini

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it. And Oh... 
I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## l92 (Jun 5, 2013)

Trickster Mod.
Rom Toolbox
Facebook xD


----------



## debasish497 (Jun 6, 2013)

*my Fav app is Battery Doctor*

my fav app is 'Battery Doctor' by ksmobile. It is free and better than some of the paid apps available in the market. :good:

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------

Rom manager and Titanium backup are aslo great in CWM/TWRP recovery and Root installed


----------



## AlexOB1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Titanium backup is looking great.


----------



## kubaCFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ofcourse Instagram,Facebook,NXT Xperia Clock Digital, Eye to Sky


----------



## klantballe (Jun 6, 2013)

Dolphin browser with Jetpack addon, love it.


----------



## blaksmyth (Jun 6, 2013)

Nova launcher pro, the must have for each phone I own.


----------



## gius321 (Jun 7, 2013)

Xperia Z launcher is my favourite.... V)))) I hate stock launcher... JetAudioPlus, (all the music features you need) SuperPlayer, (mx player style, with floating video player) NRJ, the best radio... 

Sent from my LT18i using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## modfiles (Jun 7, 2013)

greenify - hibernate apps when not in use which save battery. sometimes when im in a hurry, i cant kill apps one by one.
usatv - just what the name says, watch movies and sports on the go.


----------



## Ulisses5590 (Jun 7, 2013)

*TEAM battery Pro*

Try TEAM battery Pro. Its good to know the battery state.

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

I also think in Brightness Rocker Lite like a must have. You can control really the bright of your screen.

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

This app is a player that finds for you te lyrics of the songs being played.

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Georgous app if you want to use a GPS off-road for outdoor walking. Fabulous.

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




gius321 said:


> Xperia Z launcher is my favourite.... V)))) I hate stock launcher... JetAudioPlus, (all the music features you need) SuperPlayer, (mx player style, with floating video player) NRJ, the best radio...
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Xperia Z is my favourite too.


----------



## Mondler (Jun 7, 2013)

Time Lapse Pro and Nova Launcher Pro are 2 of my favs..totally worth it..


----------



## elek12 (Jun 7, 2013)

My favourite is Nova Laucher and Dolphin Browser!


----------



## LejEndME (Jun 7, 2013)

i want to know if instant heart rate measure for real or just expecting rating i think it  measure  for real what you think


----------



## PelegK (Jun 7, 2013)

Nova Laucher


----------



## lynnux (Jun 7, 2013)

Nova Launcher Pro--love to minimize how many apps I have on my home screen, they do it with gestures and with an icon trick--you can swipe up to open a separate app.

Zooper (clock/weather/info widgets)--love the colorful customization of info on my screens, the screens with all that space freed up by Nova.


----------



## hotbld5 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Fav*

Textplus use to be my favorite app, but lately, it's really buggy, slow, and unstable:/

anyone know a good alternative?


----------



## ssicilian (Jun 8, 2013)

Evernote ...


----------



## Flik210 (Jun 8, 2013)

Google Keep


----------



## Greatness_GH (Jun 8, 2013)

Titanium backup beats all

I am Greatness... Hate it, or Love it!! :banghead:
And Oh... I AM A POTAYTOE!!! :banghead:


----------



## ThePmge (Jun 8, 2013)

id say ultimate team trader :laugh:


----------



## iNfeKTziA (Jun 8, 2013)

Tapatalk for forums


----------



## jsidhu (Jun 8, 2013)

Checkout Textra, I've been using it for a few days, seems like a decent option.



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nazoraios (Jun 8, 2013)

*fav app*

Any number of variants of the 'Days Since' apps, especially if it implements widget/tile to show individual items on desktop


----------



## doweeez (Jun 9, 2013)

Taptalk, business calendar


----------



## Simonna (Jun 9, 2013)

Opera browser,Nova Prime and DisableServices :good::good:


----------



## LexGr (Jun 9, 2013)

App backup and restore! Comes in handy everyone update!

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## HashtagNoFilter (Jun 10, 2013)

I love Pixlr Express for photo editing, and any CPU controller.


----------



## haze303 (Jun 10, 2013)

Everyone who is looking for a holo weather app should check out 1Weather. Just installed it and I'm amazed by it's design and widgets. :good:


----------



## legendrocker (Jun 11, 2013)

I've always been a fan of the stock AccuWeather but it can't be used on Nova or launchers other than TW.
Found this great new app called Transparent Weather Clock that is closest thing to AccuWeather and I would say it is as good.


----------



## humpolik (Jun 11, 2013)

*CM10*

[Thank you Albino... Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## dixson10 (Jun 11, 2013)

nova launcher, plants vs zombie, ingress,


----------



## UrbanRunnerX (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm probably going to get spammed, but just need this answered i can't find it anywhere, i want to learn how to duplicate a apk like i used to be able to do on my iphone, like games like KaW, i want to know how i can duplicate it so i can have 2 of the apks with 2 different accounts, it has to be possible


----------



## theit (Jun 11, 2013)

*uccw*

get uccw best widget!


----------



## Aditya R (Jun 11, 2013)

*Rotation not working in jellybean 4.2.2 Custom Rom*

Everyone plz help me out i cant get the rotation working in jellybean 4.2.2 in funbook pro. Plz help.


----------



## rkuunalr (Jun 11, 2013)

*All apps*

There are so many.

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------

Must have apps...
Pocket
Sketchbook Mobile
Whatsapp


----------



## Bulletpr00f431 (Jun 11, 2013)

*This is a must.*

I love Vine! A bunch of funny clips man.


----------



## jiem0 (Jun 12, 2013)

*solid explorer*

perfect for me


----------



## Kaner63 (Jun 12, 2013)

My must have apps are Widget Locker, HD Widgets, Tweetcaster Pro, Pocket Casts, Tunein Radio, Power Amp Pro and Tapatalk. They`re all paid apps, but all well worth the price and are among the first apps I re-install after flashing a new rom.


----------



## torkelab (Jun 12, 2013)

Spotify, rules out everything else

Skickat från min Xperia Neo via Tapatalk 2


----------



## student9090 (Jun 13, 2013)

Camscanner is seriously one of my favorites!


----------



## crittercamp (Jun 14, 2013)

for someone in the seattle area, "OneBusAway" is a must


----------



## iS7N (Jun 14, 2013)

I like Catch notes


----------



## querfelda (Jun 14, 2013)

tasker!


----------



## Florinaked (Jun 14, 2013)

querfelda said:


> tasker!

Click to collapse




I like winamp and tuneinradio


----------



## kurtyyyyyy (Jun 14, 2013)

Favourite apps at the moment are:

Nova Launcher
Sidebar Pro (amazing)
Display Brightness (pulldown brightness slider)


----------



## lordmagusbr (Jun 15, 2013)

*Greenify*

Greenify help you identify and put the bad behaving apps into hibernation when you are not using them, stop them from battery leeching, memory hogging and stealthy running, in an elegant and unique way! They could do nothing without your explicit launch, while still have full functionality when running in foreground. Like what iOS apps act!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2155737


----------



## gabber98 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nova launcher whit tersus theme


----------



## abdul007 (Jun 16, 2013)

hi..I need all facilities in one app so iam searching for that kind of app..


----------



## quallenbomber (Jun 16, 2013)

My most favorite App is DS Battery Saver.
This battery app is awesome! I turn it on at night and i loose aboit 5% in the standby.
Before using this app is lost over 15 % in the night! 

"Offroad Legends" is one of my favorite games! Into the dead is also nice.

Cheers


----------



## tominho_1989 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,question about dolphin  browser .Few days ago i was given option 'last chance to download dolphin 10 beta' but i flashed another rom that day and now i cant find locatio  to download that beta.any ideas where to find it? Cos i have tried it for few minutes and i loved it.
Thanks in advance

Sent from my Xperia Mini using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamm (Jun 17, 2013)

Lama! Awesome automation app! Free too 
One free app worth donating to.


----------



## awyeahh1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Weather forecast by francois deslandes is N1 as far as weather widgets go 

Sent from a mobile device using Tapatalk.


----------



## Fmlover (Jun 17, 2013)

greenify, seeder and rootexplorer are must have app!


----------



## jubin85 (Jun 17, 2013)

*App *-> Link2sd...

Has given my Galaxy Ace a new life 

*Game *-> Real Racing 3


----------



## ajc2892 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nova Launcher Prime hands down!


----------



## kurtyyyyyy (Jun 17, 2013)

Few apps i recently discovered and im in love with:

Sidebar pro (access any app while in any app)
Floating notifications (just like PA halo)
App lock (lock certain apps with code)
Keep screen on (screen stays on for certain apps)


----------



## monro86 (Jun 18, 2013)

Any.Do (reminder)
IMAX (Cinema in my town)


----------



## miwanr (Jun 18, 2013)

Greenify
Real Racing 3
Beach Buggy Blitz 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## powersimon (Jun 18, 2013)

Have you ever talked about Titanium Backup? AND News Republic, of course


----------



## Dr.Gasmo (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone plug loaderdroid? I've never been into download managers but wow does this one work. Most downloads fly regularly at 2 megs on my phone

Sent from my Razr HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr.Gasmo said:


> Anyone plug loaderdroid? I've never been into download managers but wow does this one work. Most downloads fly regularly at 2 megs on my phone
> 
> Sent from my Razr HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Eeyup
Helped me a lot!
Specially that my internet connection is slow and unstable!

I also recommend that for people who download big files from the internet 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Mike_Wasawsky (Jun 18, 2013)

My favourite is juicedefender

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jensen95 (Jun 18, 2013)

One of my favorite apps i nova launcher


----------



## grndc2gsr (Jun 18, 2013)

bluetooth and wifi unlocker by joel stern

Makes it so you don't have to enter your pin code to unlock the phone when on your home wifi or bluetooth. Woks well on my HTC One. For some reason Tasker did not work well for this on my phone so I have to use this app instead.


----------



## Mike_Wasawsky (Jun 18, 2013)

grndc2gsr said:


> bluetooth and wifi unlocker by joel stern
> 
> Makes it so you don't have to enter your pin code to unlock the phone when on your home wifi or bluetooth. Woks well on my HTC One. For some reason Tasker did not work well for this on my phone so I have to use this app instead.

Click to collapse



Wau!!! That's sounds awesome. I'll try it 

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## miwanr (Jun 18, 2013)

Nova Launcher 
Internet Speed Meter
Scrolling Wallpaper 
SwiftKey keyboard 

Sent from my Pebble Blue S3 using xda premium


----------



## mrd7rs (Jun 19, 2013)

Zeam Launcher https://play.google.com/store/search?q=zeam+launcher
Hashiwokakero for puzzle game


----------



## Mike_Wasawsky (Jun 19, 2013)

miwanr said:


> Nova Launcher
> Internet Speed Meter
> Scrolling Wallpaper
> SwiftKey keyboard
> ...

Click to collapse



SwiftKey is the best too

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## uszu (Jun 19, 2013)

I played with TrackMe lately. It is GPS tracker app. I like it, because it allows to send positions directly to my own server.


----------



## rugalcs (Jun 20, 2013)

Teamviewer QuickSupport: It will be the best APP on our Androids if it will be available in all Android devices, not only in the Samsung Ones (a little ones, in addicion).

Anyone knows a way to install it in any device?


----------



## LouRock (Jun 20, 2013)

Nova Launcher Prime + Beautiful Widgets 

These are my must have apps.


----------



## Zawaser (Jun 20, 2013)

Swiftkey still remains the best app purchase I've ever made.


----------



## Gregrin (Jun 20, 2013)

Jkay delux setting for sgs series


----------



## juliandsp (Jun 20, 2013)

As some people said... SwiftKey Keyboard! I also have to say Next Launcher 3D just because I bought it accidentaly, couldn't refund and I paid 15 dolars in a stupid way


----------



## Dathaeus (Jun 20, 2013)

Mike_Wasawsky said:


> SwiftKey is the best too

Click to collapse





Zawaser said:


> Swiftkey still remains the best app purchase I've ever made.

Click to collapse



I actually preferred the previous kb on my last ROM, but is there really nothing free that compares to swiftkey?  I just started using it and I do like it but not sure how much better it is than the others.... I actually didnt mind the ATT stock kb.

Anyone care to comment on the top 2-3 features that put swiftkey heads and shoulders above the rest on every day usage?  FYI, I only use "swipe" and voice type, no "typing."  One thing I dont like is when I highlight a word it doesnt offer alternate spellings, it offers something else which is weird and pretty useless it seems to me.


----------



## Ghostis (Jun 20, 2013)

Netbus my favorite app 
When you driving to army every day with 3 buses its the beat app to know when the bus coming 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## SpikeNaples (Jun 20, 2013)

One Power Guard ftw! And it's right here in XDA. 

Sent from my O+ 8.15 Android using xda premium


----------



## Rothan77 (Jun 20, 2013)

*infosli cler*



Dr.Gasmo said:


> Anyone plug loaderdroid? I've never been into download managers but wow does this one work. Most downloads fly regularly at 2 megs on my phone

Click to collapse





miwanr said:


> Nova Launcher
> Internet Speed Meter

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip.
Installing...


----------



## jschur1 (Jun 20, 2013)

- Nova Launcher
- Quick Settings
- Stick Tennis
- Chess for Android
- Freedom (yeah  )
- Tapatalk
- Whatsapp


----------



## kgeier82 (Jun 20, 2013)

Digging HD widgets right now, lots to customize.


----------



## Gregrin (Jun 20, 2013)

For checking internet speed connection best in my opinion is Speedtest.net (also in apk).


----------



## EndInGame (Jun 20, 2013)

i hope an xperia z ^^


----------



## alonzoo2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Inline Music Player, Nova Launcher and Smart Keyboard, that's all for me :silly:


----------



## aafan88 (Jun 21, 2013)

Best Apps:
NOVA launcher 
Freepp


----------



## Dathaeus (Jun 21, 2013)

Is Nova really that much better than Apex?  I feel like I can pretty much customize anything in Apex and very happy with it.  Can anyone fan of Nova tell me 2-3 things that Apex cant do that are now invaluable to their daily use?  I am always up for something better.  :good:


----------



## kurtyyyyyy (Jun 21, 2013)

Dathaeus said:


> Is Nova really that much better than Apex?  I feel like I can pretty much customize anything in Apex and very happy with it.  Can anyone fan of Nova tell me 2-3 things that Apex cant do that are now invaluable to their daily use?  I am always up for something better.  :good:

Click to collapse



My reason for nova over apex is you can change drawer icons. Id probably use apex if it wasnt for that


----------



## Dathaeus (Jun 21, 2013)

kurtyyyyyy said:


> My reason for nova over apex is you can change drawer icons. Id probably use apex if it wasnt for that

Click to collapse



Apex seems to have a ton of settings for the drawer... how do u mean "change the icons?"  I never used Nova so not sure what I could do with my drawers icons to improve user experience.


----------



## EndInGame (Jun 21, 2013)

a good app is circlelauncher


----------



## bluelover1986 (Jun 21, 2013)

*facebook*

facebook


----------



## kurtyyyyyy (Jun 21, 2013)

Touch control. Wake your phone up by double tapping screen

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.paranoid.touchcontrol&hl=en

this is on nexus 4 but i think theres versions for other phones?


----------



## Raven_Yen (Jun 21, 2013)

*GTasks*
-auto-sync / backup
-neat, easy to access + edit + scheduling
-widget support (re-sizable according to your desktop grid)


----------



## BaconPancakes (Jun 21, 2013)

*Lastpass*



Raven_Yen said:


> *GTasks*
> -auto-sync / backup
> -neat, easy to access + edit + scheduling
> -widget support (re-sizable according to your desktop grid)

Click to collapse



LastPass. It simplifies my password management, lets me use really really long passwords without a problem, and offers two-factor auth to login to their service using YubiKey, Google Auth, text message, etc. It's awesome.


----------



## semmiii (Jun 21, 2013)

Facebook, Runtastic and SmoothCalendar :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Jensgar (Jun 21, 2013)

Real Calc


----------



## davk50 (Jun 21, 2013)

VLC media player- one player to play everything
Droid manager and APK Batch Installer to manage your phone


----------



## levitikus (Jun 21, 2013)

I like it dark


----------



## godolphins13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Definitely my best tweak is Action Launcher Pro. Has awesome features that actually add to the launcher's capability, makes it easier to organize apps. Shutters work awesome.


----------



## Miss1337 (Jun 22, 2013)

My must haves are:

Swiftkey
GasBuddy
Cymera 
Avast!
Dolphin Broswer
P Tracker (This is very handy for the ladies, )
Relax and Sleep (Atmospheric Melody + Rainstorm = Win)
Amazon price check


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Miss1337 said:


> My must haves are:
> 
> Swiftkey
> GasBuddy
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe
Great apps! 
SwiftKey is my favorite 
Though I use swype sometimes 
Btw nice avatar 
Brohoof 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miaxus (Jun 22, 2013)

Gmd Gesture, it's the top, really usefull.
With the right configurations it can be really good.
I just configured it in this way:
3 fingers - expand --> open the browser.
3 fingher - Pinch --> home
2 finger (up right - down right) -> whatsapp
2 finger (down right - up right) -> whatsapp.

It's really cool


----------



## Seppel007 (Jun 22, 2013)

SwiftKey :good:
Sleep As Android
Navigon (Europe )
WeatherPro (recently also tested as the "best")
Jefit Pro (the only app that also tweaks the user)
PicsPlay Pro
dict.cc (Best German-English Dictionary)
kAmMa's FolderPlayer (very fast and easy playlist management)


----------



## savergiggio (Jun 22, 2013)

Smirky Guitars said:


> I love the old school video game emulators. With that said, fpse is boss. Wish someone could do a ps2 emulator.. also why doesn't the tw weather widget work in any other launcher? The AccuWeather one that is.

Click to collapse



 yes i think so..


----------



## semmiii (Jun 22, 2013)

Apex Launcher :good:
WhatsApp :good:


----------



## aafan88 (Jun 23, 2013)

Keyboard: Swift with swipe


----------



## faraz90 (Jun 23, 2013)

Swiftkey
Apex
Avast


----------



## miwanr (Jun 23, 2013)

Real Racing 3 
Dolphin Browser Beta
Facebook 

Sent from my Pebble Blue S3 using xda premium


----------



## aafan88 (Jun 23, 2013)

best media player: MX Pro


----------



## SolemnSinner (Jun 23, 2013)

For me, the Ebay app.  I am an online shopaholic and always looking for deals on motorcycle parts/accessories/etc so I guess I would have to toss in the Paypal app as well as one of my favorites.  haha


----------



## seandop (Jun 24, 2013)

VPN and WiFi tethering are great.


----------



## Irmex17 (Jun 24, 2013)

*help motorola birck*

i need helps guys my motorola atrix hd is bricked because try flash stock rom..and not finishd because not unlock bootloader


----------



## Zubic10 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have Htc one x rom-ViperX 3.7.X and  this rom had very cool tweak 
My Favorite program is Trickster Mod


----------



## PMGX (Jun 24, 2013)

Gotta love Real Drum. Nice drumming app to kill time and the need to play real drums


----------



## ACdev (Jun 24, 2013)

*Weather app*

There are some great apps out their.  My current favourite is 'The Weather Channel' app.  Great UI with nice images.  The best apps must be simply to use and get to the point quickly.  This app ticks both of those boxes.


----------



## Crylite (Jun 24, 2013)

Titanium Backup,
Swiftkey,
Betterbatterystats


----------



## stalli0nUK (Jun 24, 2013)

Next launcher is awesome


----------



## neoonwheels (Jun 24, 2013)

I am using "Eye in the sky" weather widget since few days. I just love the set of icons they have provided. Its once of the best weather apps I have ever used.


----------



## SheerluckSherlock (Jun 24, 2013)

My favorites are Moon+ Reader, Tapatalk HD and MailDroid.

Sent from my Smooth Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nickaknudson (Jun 25, 2013)

*Tasker*

Tasker is my favorite app. There isn't anything that I haven't been able to do with it.

Recently I was able to program Tasker to sound an alarm in the morning and not shut off until I touched an NFC. It took about 5 minutes to enter all the information into Tasker and I have a fully functional NFC alarm.


----------



## murphy504 (Jun 25, 2013)

Fav- Pinger Textfree 
Least Fav- Whatsapp. I hate the fact that it leaves a "last online" date. I'd hard to avoid someone when they know you're online.


----------



## sankapax (Jun 25, 2013)

titanium bck up


----------



## ugurc91 (Jun 25, 2013)

poweramp best player !


----------



## wolke7 (Jun 25, 2013)

terminal emulator, total commander, superuser, pdroid manager, hackers keyboard, complette linux installer...


----------



## amigo_verdadero (Jun 26, 2013)

*Nova*

Replacing my launcher with Nova made everything better. One of my favorite features is being able to swipe in an alternate dock without changing the desktop I was on, so I can have quick access to my most used utility apps.


----------



## beef_supreme (Jun 26, 2013)

My favorite widget is the clock, because it helps me know what time it is.


----------



## mihape (Jun 26, 2013)

*X-plore*

Hi,
I would highly recommend X-plore file manager. I think its the best, because of the dual screen, and root acces.


----------



## ZedDedd (Jun 26, 2013)

*Sony Wlakman Xperia Z mod*

My Favorite mod is the [28_03][MOD][APP]Sony Xperia Z Walkman, ClearAudio+, and Launcher. The sound quality with clear audio + on to my ears is the best.

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------

I always use Titanium backup for general backup/restore. My Backup Pro for SMS/MMS backup restores, and sometimes general app backup/restore. Solid Explorer until it became a paid app. Older version of ES File Explorer - seems the new one won't open/install rar files anymore. Could be something I'm doing wrong though. Been recently using Chrome browser too. MortPlayer for Audio Books, and Moon Reader + for e-books/pdf.


----------



## mightbme (Jun 26, 2013)

Solid Explorer for me. I used to use Astro but this blows it and ES away imho.

Reactable is a refreshing but powerful way of making music
SPC by mikrosonic for making beats
Go Launcher
Quikpic walks all over gallery
Aviary and Snapseed for pics
Gps Essentials
Offline dictionary pro is fantastic if you're travelling
Google Currents
acalendar
Alarm Clock Plus
Pocketcasts




Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TickTok (Jun 27, 2013)

The app I think is way overrated is Tasker. It is expensive and has way too many problems- yet I keep seeing it promoted relentlessly.


----------



## JimboVV (Jun 27, 2013)

*VPNC Widget* is a good widget to connect with your Fritz Box VPN.


----------



## SWeng (Jun 27, 2013)

*Need 10 posts*

I am a software engineer and want to post in a dev forum. Unfortunately, the policy is so set as to deny the right to post in dev forums unless you have already 10 posts elsewhere in general forum. For crying out loud, let engineers post in dev forums! I've only registered to post there.


----------



## Cristy19 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Hi all*

Can someone tell me how can i make my gps signal stronger? I have an i9000


----------



## incredible.Zimbo (Jun 27, 2013)

*WhatsApp*

is the best App ever. I saved a lot of money with it.


----------



## droiddddd (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine is the Clock JB+ as it has the 4.2.1 digital clock widget on 4.1.2


----------



## talkingmonkeys (Jun 27, 2013)

Greenify is a lifesaver.

Looking for a good alternative to zedge for ringtones. (mostly notification tones I can use ringdroid to make ringtones) Never satisfied with the notifications I have


----------



## Bessagabriel (Jun 28, 2013)

SwiftKey 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 28, 2013)

Titanium Backup Pro when I am constantly flashing using MultiRom.


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 28, 2013)

Since I rooted and overclocked my device, Dolphin browser has replaced Chrome for me. Not having extensions or flash for Chrome was something I felt to be severely lacking. With Dolphin I am still able to sync between my desktop Chrome. That main reason I got Dolphin was for flash support. After installing the Flash 11.1.115.63 apk I tried a few different browsers that claimed to support flash; they were horrendous. Dolphin 10 with Jetpack addon is able to properly utilize system resource in order to deliver a more smooth desktop experience.


----------



## Legayo (Jun 28, 2013)

I use my smartphone basically for on-the-way movies watching and browsing so I guess I'd choose MX Player & Dolphin Browser


----------



## holywar (Jun 28, 2013)

i installed evo-x 4, and blackreactorkernel,its run smooth,but i found a bug, it dont show a pop up message in the message icon in the desktop (its color red which has a number) when i receive new txt message,


----------



## Maave (Jun 28, 2013)

Sipdroid
Voice+
a Google Voice account
and a Sipgate account (an old account when they still gave free incoming calls)

Rig all this up to have Voice use Sipgate as the callback: Connect Sipdroid to Sipgate but disable any call integration. Set up Voice+ with call integration and set the callback number to Sipgate. Now when you make a call, Voice+ will connect to Voice, Voice will call your Sipgate number and then call the number you're actually trying to call. Free internet SIP calls

There are a few apps that do this automatically but this is the cool way


----------



## pablisman (Jun 29, 2013)

Titanium backup just perfect 

Enviado desde mi iOCEAN X7 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nullvader (Jun 29, 2013)

QuickPic is the best gallery replacement. I appreciate the ability to exclude folders.


----------



## mfelten86 (Jun 29, 2013)

NFS Most Wanted is definitely my favorite game its awesome on the S4, also coming from an iphone the widgets themselves are awesome. Does anyone have any recommendations for some cool ones? I also like puzzle alarm clock, its the only alarm clock thats actually gotten me out of bed.  webroot and i also just got dolphin web browser which is amazing so far, a lot faster than chrome.


----------



## ch4zzy (Jun 29, 2013)

mfelten86 said:


> NFS Most Wanted is definitely my favorite game.

Click to collapse



Mine too, I've been searching for better racing games, but NFS MW is totally awesome and there is no racing game better than it.

My fav app is TVShowFavs- a must have for tv series fan


----------



## ukemochi (Jun 29, 2013)

*Boat Browser*

Tried every single browser on my GN4 and boat browser just seems to crush every other browser, in speed, great ui, flash support, great themes, just a lot to be had.


----------



## grunted (Jun 29, 2013)

Best launcher by far is tsf shell

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xmysterioso (Jun 30, 2013)

nullvader said:


> QuickPic is the best gallery replacement. I appreciate the ability to exclude folders.

Click to collapse



Most defianately agree, might not be the most feature packed but even on my note 2 I see a huge difference in lag time. Simply efficient.



grunted said:


> Best launcher by far is tsf shell

Click to collapse



Ive used Go launcher, Nova, and now sticking with ADW... havent had a reason yet to try any others.


----------



## teddydude (Jun 30, 2013)

Legayo said:


> I use my smartphone basically for on-the-way movies watching and browsing so I guess I'd choose MX Player & Dolphin Browser

Click to collapse



didn't know what Dolphin was until now.  thanks


----------



## Jarbu12 (Jun 30, 2013)

xmysterioso said:


> Most defianately agree, might not be the most feature packed but even on my note 2 I see a huge difference in lag time. Simply efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive used Go launcher, Nova, and now sticking with ADW... havent had a reason yet to try any others.

Click to collapse



you wanna try Launcher pro plus
old but gold


----------



## AlfyKL (Jun 30, 2013)

nullvader said:


> QuickPic is the best gallery replacement. I appreciate the ability to exclude folders.

Click to collapse



have to agree, found none doing as good a job

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




SWeng said:


> I am a software engineer and want to post in a dev forum. Unfortunately, the policy is so set as to deny the right to post in dev forums unless you have already 10 posts elsewhere in general forum. For crying out loud, let engineers post in dev forums! I've only registered to post there.

Click to collapse



i'm in the same situation, i tried a rom and want to give my feedback to the dev but this policy blocks me and yeah i'm a software engineer myself


----------



## imilic (Jul 1, 2013)

Youtube Downloader
MD5 Checker
Better Battery Stats
KeepScreen
Network Monitor Mini Pro

some of them cost a dollar or more, but it's worth it :good:


----------



## xdluisssxd (Jul 1, 2013)

my favourite app is greenify


----------



## Thunde (Jul 1, 2013)

Twitter, PVSTAR+.


----------



## Rami1997 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Dashclock widget*

I am using dashclock widget on my phone and tablet, but i can't make it fully transparent. Does anybody know how to do that?


----------



## vigilante.zen (Jul 1, 2013)

*K-9*

Im not a big fan of K-9 the interface IMO is just horrible.


----------



## FallenAngelmxw (Jul 1, 2013)

I like very much these apps:

WhatsApp Messenger
Scribblenauts Remix
Dsoid (Nintendo DS Emulator)
VGBA (Game Boy Advanced Emulator)


----------



## Blondwest2010 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like very much these apps - WhatsApp Messenger, google chrom, and shazam.


----------



## alkatro (Jul 2, 2013)

My favorite apps are whatsapp and root explorer


----------



## portagira (Jul 2, 2013)

My favourite app si Tapatalk 

Inviato dal mio GT-S6500 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## gr1m.r34p3r (Jul 2, 2013)

*ES File Explorer*

ES File explorer has been extremely helpful. Especially if your developer and want to access LAN shares, cloud storage, FTP's etc.


----------



## PeterifficX (Jul 2, 2013)

Really digging Google Wallet since I got it back.


----------



## Andrew Andrax (Jul 2, 2013)

For a launcher... My best is smart launcher... Seriously try it out

Sent from my Intel Safaricom YOLO BT210 using xda app-developers


----------



## duabijitelur (Jul 3, 2013)

favorite app of all time: airdroid , can transfer without using cables , rockssssss


----------



## tanyagarcia (Jul 3, 2013)

*my favorite apps*

for travelling this is my fave: *TripIt* neatly lets you access all your current and past reservations. Maps are integrated to provide airport directions and terminal layouts. TripIt Pro, available for a $49 annual fee, provides text or e-mail flight alerts with delays, cancellations, gate changes and baggage claim information.
 for International  Calling my favorite is *Global Call*: it surpasses other mobile VoIP application in terms of price. It is by far the cheapest in the market today. To take advantage of Points, users need to purchase credits which you can do using credit cards or Google wallet. These credits will be used up at a flat rate based on the country you are calling since Global Call is cheaper than Skype.


----------



## Syah_Rulez (Jul 3, 2013)

Best app I've used is Tubemate, the app that can download YouTube videos.

Spoken by Xperia Neo V, Tapatalk Four Beta


----------



## bulit (Jul 3, 2013)

my best app is lbe security. everything for secure your phone :cyclops:


----------



## fatihbatur (Jul 3, 2013)

Whatsapp, Chrome, Synodroid pro


----------



## acaN (Jul 3, 2013)

TouchPal keyboard is awesome. I also use stock 4.2.2 browser and can't think of moving to something else.


----------



## LagannBTT (Jul 3, 2013)

First apps i install and love: Titanium Backup Pro, SwiftKey, Whatsapp and Mizuu.

My least favorite is swype, i just cant write with that


----------



## netlogger (Jul 3, 2013)

*Airdroid is the best*

Airdroid is the best app I've ever seen..


----------



## OrangeFlash81 (Jul 3, 2013)

buyukbalkan said:


> Airdroid is the best app I've ever seen..

Click to collapse



I agree, Airdroid is fantastic. SwiftKey is great, and Lookout Mobile Security has saved me from dodgy apk files that phone random international numbers a few times.


----------



## djimman (Jul 3, 2013)

*question usb cleaver*

Hello everyone, 


i am new member in forum...i read a thread about usb cleaver and also read pretty much all the comments below but none of them answered my question... so i installed usb cleaver on my phone..the procedure was ok but the final result wasnt. I find in the end in the sd card the file go.bat i run it but a message shows up and says no activity found..Whats is the mistake i am doing..??pls help me


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1656497


----------



## kk4 (Jul 4, 2013)

VideoGame Logger of course!


----------



## pairg73 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Whatsapp+*

Hi I'm new to XDA Registered today itself. 

Actually got attaracted by Whatsapp+ application developed by Xda & registered here. I would just like to know if I install the whatsapp+ v3.85 will my earlier group / discussions will be retained in the new one. Also in the existing Whatsapp new update v2.10.750 a new feature is added i.e., multiple selection of messages to forward will this be also available in Whatsapp+ v3.85?

Please confirm.

Thanks,

R Pai


----------



## phownage (Jul 4, 2013)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Hands down cerebus. You can log in to your phone's software via website from any PC as long as you have password. The phone will also take a pic whenver an incorrect password is attempted and you can view it via website. The only way to delete the app is to flash the rom, a simple factory reset will not do.

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

Anti-theft =  Cerebus
Voip for international calls = Global Call
access via PC = airdroid
cleaner app = Clean Master
VPN = hotspot shield

You're Welcome


----------



## ysuhas (Jul 4, 2013)

*thnx*



Niki966 said:


> The best informative app in our country

Click to collapse



thnx


----------



## netlogger (Jul 4, 2013)

GoSMS Pro, Root Explorer 
are good enough too..


----------



## fajol89 (Jul 4, 2013)

buyukbalkan said:


> GoSMS Pro, Root Explorer
> are good enough too..

Click to collapse



also adaway, sd maid and sanity...


----------



## Azaky89 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi! 

My favourite app is Titanium Backup, is the best app for root users...

Bye!


----------



## Dabolx (Jul 4, 2013)

My favorite app is Smart Tools.


----------



## Waltology (Jul 4, 2013)

*numbering iesized*

Root Explorer and Rom Manager (from ClockworkMod).


----------



## caiorsiqueira (Jul 4, 2013)

Whatsapp!!!


----------



## Ennigma (Jul 4, 2013)

Titanium backup and ES File explorer


----------



## MrTaIzOr (Jul 4, 2013)

My favourites apps are Facebook and YouTube

Στάλθηκε από το Vodafone Smart II μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## entux (Jul 4, 2013)

- AdAway (dont know anything like it)
- BoatMini (think it's lighter on the system and better to use than firefox)
- Fdroid (i like os)
- k-9 Mail (don't think there's a better one)
- Hacker's keyboard (haven't found a better keyboard as of yet, even though it seems inaccurate sometimes)
- Handcent (best sms app hands down)
- KeePassDroid (i just love keepass)


----------



## Username invalid (Jul 5, 2013)

USB tunnel + Xposed Installer + Hack connectivity for reverse tethering.


----------



## plumbix (Jul 5, 2013)

Aldiko book reader;
ES File Manager;
Hill Climb Racing;
Strava cycling/run
TinyTunes - mp3 download
Where's my droid - security
Zedge


----------



## UnrealChrisG (Jul 5, 2013)

Network Signal Info is a great app for letting me know exactly how strong my signal is.


----------



## Anon5978 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nova launcher prime is pretty awesome. So is Tapatalk 

Edit: Can't forget about Rom Toolbox Pro!

Sent from my Razr HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Markosfit. (Jul 6, 2013)

My best apps is....
Mobile care 
skype  
team viewer


----------



## hanisod (Jul 6, 2013)

Dana.app said:


> do you know a good application to save battery, is that already possible??!!

Click to collapse



Maybe this 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dianxinos.dxbs

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mattonom (Jul 6, 2013)

buyukbalkan said:


> GoSMS Pro, Root Explorer
> are good enough too..

Click to collapse



Really? I used to love GoSMS Pro but there's just too much bloat in it now. I hate how they're pushing you to use all of their functions and purchase their themes. I prefer Textra now, it's super light weight and fairly new so it's being updated regularly.


----------



## Azazello (Jul 7, 2013)

sunlightweather said:


> The name of the app is *Swipe Settings* and is found at *Google Play*

Click to collapse



There are 14 apps listed with "*Swipe Settings*" in the name:
https://play.google.com/store/search?q=intitle:"Swipe+Settings"&c=apps

Which one exactly--give us the link--are you talking about?


----------



## ViktorKaEL (Jul 7, 2013)

*For me...*

Game: Asphalt7, Nova3, Modern Cobat3 and 4
App: Seeder, cymera, minimalist text
Launcher: Buzz


----------



## Lod-i (Jul 7, 2013)

Flipboard, Bandsintown, tapatalk and Instagram


----------



## ADINI1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Last time i discovery Greenify (great app) on my tablet the best launcher is Apex, my favorite widget HDWidget. 

Wysyłane z mojego PMP5570C za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## nooktablet (Jul 8, 2013)

just wanted to share i found this game Redline Rush 
lightweight but has good graphics.

also naked browser pro is the fastest browser imo


----------



## phownage (Jul 8, 2013)

Markosfit. said:


> My best apps is....
> Mobile care
> skype
> team viewer

Click to collapse



LOL @ skype. You're joking right?


----------



## emtzzz (Jul 8, 2013)

best launcher experience so far is Apex Launcher, combined with "eye in sky" "clock widget" and "mini UI icon pack" makes me feel like i'm using a new phone.

Deep Sleep Battery Saver and Greenify and ram booster to improve my phone battery life


----------



## kurtyyyyyy (Jul 8, 2013)

Custom notification

have widgets in your notification pull down


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jul 8, 2013)

Notification Launcher, by Kinokino.

It allows you to start an application, shortcut or toggle switch from the notification area.


----------



## Markosfit. (Jul 8, 2013)

phownage said:


> LOL @ skype. You're joking right?

Click to collapse



No my friend....I'm serious....
I'm pretty satisfied with the skype on my phone.
When I was on a business trip in Houston with skype I'm talking with my family without lag or any other problem


----------



## kj979 (Jul 8, 2013)

Some of my favorite apps are:

*Games:*

Retroarch (Free emulator, emulates NES - PS1, + extras.)
Mupen64 (Free N64 emulator, ad-free version free on authors website)
Super Hexagon (Paid, extremely hard 1-minute style game)
Solar 2 (Paid, simulation of a space object, from asteroid to black hole.)
Sonic CD (Paid, excellent port of Sonic CD)

*Other:*

Papyrus (Free/Paid, take notes with a stylus)
Write (Paid, tablet only, take notes with a keyboard)
ES File Explorer (Free, best file explorer out there AFAIK)


----------



## PuppyPowered (Jul 8, 2013)

Some of my favorite apps are:

Games:

Retroarch (Free emulator, emulates NES - PS1, + extras.)
Mupen64 (Free N64 emulator, ad-free version free on authors website)
Super Hexagon (Paid, extremely hard 1-minute style game)
Solar 2 (Paid, simulation of a space object, from asteroid to black hole.)
Sonic CD (Paid, excellent port of Sonic CD)

Other:

Papyrus (Free/Paid, take notes with a stylus)
Write (Paid, tablet only, take notes with a keyboard)
ES File Explorer (Free, best file explorer out there AFAIK)

Another great note-taking app is OfficeSuite.  It really has everything I need (MS Office-compatible too)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bnborg (Jul 8, 2013)

*Favorite App, Tweak, etc.*

Android Debug Bridge (ADB).  I have used it on my Android devices more than anything else.


----------



## GP_1992 (Jul 8, 2013)

my favorite app is WhatsApp  loool


----------



## ilkankoc1903 (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Schproda (Jul 9, 2013)

Tasker, hands down.


----------



## phownage (Jul 9, 2013)

Markosfit. said:


> No my friend....I'm serious....
> I'm pretty satisfied with the skype on my phone.
> When I was on a business trip in Houston with skype I'm talking with my family without lag or any other problem

Click to collapse



Try  this out, it's way cheaper and better IMO.


----------



## dqhuy1989 (Jul 9, 2013)

i like


----------



## redbandana24 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Discuss your favorite app, tweak, widget, etc. (Least favorite OK too!)*

there’s this new app  to try called  Global Call, upon signing up I got $1.50 free credit and so I tried to call manila, surprisingly I lingered on the phone for about 45 minutes, I can’t believe it, landline calls are just $ 0.09 per minute. Applications are what make Android awesome especially when they save you lot's of money. my least favorite is not having a smartphone


----------



## thewild (Jul 9, 2013)

I luse llama a lot.
Very easy to use, battery friendly (since it uses only cell positionning and no GPS), and quite powerfull. It's a bit like a more simple tasker.


----------



## Amigo77 (Jul 9, 2013)

ES file explorer & MX player pro

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Atomsk86 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Favorite app*

Favorite app would have to be Adblock.


----------



## ViktorKaEL (Jul 10, 2013)

*Other*

a file browser could be X-plorer, also has options to attach storage to multiple servers nuve known


----------



## khainqk (Jul 10, 2013)

Opera Mobile Classic :good:


----------



## eugentutu (Jul 10, 2013)

*defend mobile*



joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse




I sugest you to install trend micro mobile security....it's show you where is your mobile is when it's stolled if it's connected to internet or gps.


----------



## micmor_ (Jul 10, 2013)

Next Browser is very good


----------



## DasRooter (Jul 10, 2013)

Def Beautiful widgets


----------



## MrAndroid_CH (Jul 10, 2013)

*download the htc one m7 all in one toolkit*

Hi all, 

I hope this is the right Forum to post this question.

in the HTC ONE  (M7) toolkit forum, it sais that the download can be found in post 2. Now when I open the link it seems that the One (all versions) folder  is empty. 

I actually can see that there are a lot of versions of the program (the newest seems to be v2.1) but I dont know how to download them. 

I hope someone can help me with my question. I really would like to use the toolkit. 

thanks


----------



## ds1508 (Jul 10, 2013)

*For me..*

.Zooper Widget
.Tasker
.Facebook
.Google+
.Xposed Framwork, Tweakbox


----------



## acam333 (Jul 10, 2013)

Feedly, XDA, and youtube are my most used apps. Sonic 1, scribblenauts, and pokemon on a gameboy emulator are my favorite games

Sent from a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away


----------



## android addicts (Jul 11, 2013)

*Whether app with different prover and full screen?*

Hi!

I need a weather app that can select different weather provider (one time one ok). Also I want full screen forcast support (no need to hide the status bar) with offline access. Not expect widget. 

Anybody know such an app? I used AccuWeather and Palmary app but not satisfy me.

Thanks!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## android addicts (Jul 11, 2013)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



I use Cerberus. It protect your device with and without the root. More powerful. It has a one time payment, no recurring fee. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gius0161 (Jul 11, 2013)

voodoo louder for my galaxy s2! fantastic with carbonrom! 

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

buzz louncher also!!


----------



## abdmid (Jul 11, 2013)

Falcon pro is the best app for twitter and ROM toolbox too

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rmuntazir (Jul 12, 2013)

Titanium backup pro

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda premium


----------



## oOInSaNeGaM3ROo (Jul 12, 2013)

setcpu - fav
worst - stock browser


----------



## anonymousidentity (Jul 12, 2013)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



I use the AVG anti virus. It provides all the anti-theft features + the basic anti-virus functions and its free. Although if you are a "good boy" android user  and don't really explore outside the Play Store, you dont really need an anti-virus program. Anyway, if you are willing to spend money you can go for Quickheal.. I hear it's one of the best in the recent market!


----------



## Redrockr (Jul 12, 2013)

The new Google Maps!


----------



## kurtyyyyyy (Jul 12, 2013)

Photoshop touch, im having a lot of fun with it


----------



## SolidKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

I have heard about an app that lets you aim your camera at any chinese characters you see - on the street, in a book, whatever - and the app will translate it for you. I haven't tried it myself yet as I don't know the name of it, but it does seem convinient, especially if you are in China.


----------



## nooktablet (Jul 12, 2013)

SolidKiwi said:


> I have heard about an app that lets you aim your camera at any chinese characters you see - on the street, in a book, whatever - and the app will translate it for you. I haven't tried it myself yet as I don't know the name of it, but it does seem convinient, especially if you are in China.

Click to collapse



google translate, official from google


----------



## khalisz (Jul 12, 2013)

Good topic, thank you. :good:


----------



## SolidKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

nooktablet said:


> google translate, official from google

Click to collapse



Google translate doesn't allow you to aim your camera at chinese characters and then translates them, as far as I know


----------



## whatsitsnamenow (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes Google translate works with camera.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidice (Jul 14, 2013)

Fav- Tasker
well the best app i used so far. It allows great automation.


----------



## shashank g (Jul 15, 2013)

Is there any app that restricts the usage of phone at particular time set by us?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## diegocostamaia (Jul 16, 2013)

I like the nexus camera app... That one with photo sphere, from 4.2.2

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## suzumiyaharuhide (Jul 16, 2013)

I use mac. but do not like iPhone. love android.
SmoothSync for Cloud Contacts & Calender.
sync icloud contents.:good:


----------



## Fingon1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I used trillian as my IM for a loong time, because of PC client, small app on android and battery friendly behaviour, but it got bad in terms of message delivery lately so I tried whatsapp, its really big app with no PC version, which is really bad, because I have to type all messages on my little SGA. Now, I encoutered another problem with no notification sound when message is received on Mardon CM 10.1.2 rom for SGA. Hopefully he ll realease some update on notifications as there is also no sound for battery charging complete event.


----------



## nchmoka (Jul 16, 2013)

*my favorite app*

my fav app: Whatsapp.:good:


----------



## thewhitetie (Jul 16, 2013)

poweramp is awesome!


----------



## hanisod (Jul 16, 2013)

thewhitetie said:


> poweramp is awesome!

Click to collapse



Brunneus Rubra theme is best Poweramp skin I've ever tried 














My favorite :thumbup:

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## rfcandy (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm new at android world so I still don't know that much app but right now I'm having fun with Go Launcher Ex and its widgets


----------



## irefutabil (Jul 16, 2013)

My favorite current apps are: Dolphin Browser , Titanium Backup and Go Contacts


----------



## mpeyrac (Jul 17, 2013)

irefutabil said:


> My favorite current apps are: Dolphin Browser , Titanium Backup and Go Contacts

Click to collapse



Falcon pro is my favourite twitter app for my S4. Finally got it working after a token problem..


----------



## Abba29 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think that for devices like Galaxy Ace, with few internal storage, the most useful app is Link2sd


----------



## Devhost97 (Jul 17, 2013)

Boat Browser the best browser for android


----------



## biert87 (Jul 17, 2013)

right now, titanium backup


----------



## disobey (Jul 18, 2013)

my favorite app is Arcus Weather along side of Rain Alarm Pro. reasons being, I'm a full time bicyclist and like to know a little ahead of time when I'm gonna get rained on, and which direction it's coming from  =) 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilalt (Jul 18, 2013)

*fav app*

well i like the swiftkey...its easy to use and have made my life alot easier...


----------



## iMMMOOO (Jul 18, 2013)

I Like Wallpaper Sky


----------



## HundenBuller (Jul 18, 2013)

I've grown quite fond of the Dolphin browser.. and actually S-health!


----------



## HakTechTV (Jul 18, 2013)

*App*

The best app is real racing 3

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

The app that I hate is xdA DEVELOPERS BECAUSE IT IS SO SINPLE


----------



## approximatevolume (Jul 18, 2013)

I have to say my favorite/most useful app is Titanium Backup Root.

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

Handcent SMS is really nice too. Very configurable, custom notifications per contact, privacy box


----------



## tank (Jul 18, 2013)

*Facebook*

I have this app in my phone


----------



## nidpancho (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't know why but I'm really liking Dashclock. It's so simplistic yet so elegant...I had to get 4.2.2 just be able to have it lol


----------



## jokatmoka (Jul 19, 2013)

*Instangram and onecamera*

The apps that use most is intangram e onemancamera

Best regards from Portugal


----------



## ASMI1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Seeeeeeder (v2), no more lag on my galaxy SL


----------



## mehrzadkh (Jul 19, 2013)

*HELP HELP*

*hi
i really need this file,but i cant download it.
please download this for me.*

http://trickgamefacebook.blogspot.com/2013/02/texas-holdem-poker-deluxe-hack-chips.html


----------



## diegocostamaia (Jul 19, 2013)

I use the ics/jb skin on power amp... And i luv it...





Skin and widget pack are free at play store... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stopcallin (Jul 19, 2013)

my favourite app is " Ram Manager Pro " , just a few clicks and your phone would be a lot faster without much knowledge about ram


----------



## pairdime (Jul 20, 2013)

Favorite here is Wifi Tether, lots of great options and free


----------



## neverbeenfrustrated (Jul 20, 2013)

*Google now*

I love Google now)


----------



## loadedscissors (Jul 20, 2013)

So many good apps! I really like how everything is starting to become more polished as well. 
Titanium Backup
Jefit - workout log
Worms Armageddon

My most used app has to be "Autoreader 3D" a nice speed reading app.

I love Android!


----------



## melkis (Jul 20, 2013)

My fav app i always intall is VLC its almost like PC


----------



## Kinemi (Jul 20, 2013)

I use wechat a lot


----------



## Crauze (Jul 20, 2013)

Facebook and Viber as it allows me to communicate with others over the internet and PowerAMP which I think is excellent and worth the cost I paid on Play Store


----------



## ekeixdurden (Jul 20, 2013)

*racompter edomkeg*

TeamViewer always save my ass :laugh:


----------



## kngdmond (Jul 21, 2013)

*Favorite Apps*

My favorite apps are:

Titanium Backup Pro
Autorun Manager
Quick Boot Pro
Link2SD
Root Explorer Pro
Es File Explorer 
Droidwall

These make tablet management a breeze.


----------



## BuyBuildEnjoy (Jul 21, 2013)

*Mind Mapping*

I really enjoy this app whenever I have new ideas that I just have to get onto the screen if I don't have paper or my laptop near by.  It is very easy to use and works perfectly because sometimes my ideas spread out to another set of ideas that stay in that same category.  Here is the official name of it, SimpleMind Free mind mapping


----------



## Minerael (Jul 21, 2013)

Google now is awesome, i like also falcon pro,  google + maps, wolfram and many more hut tgose ones which I use a lot ; P

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Candoris (Jul 21, 2013)

vk music, - if you have an acc there it's pretty much stream anything you can think of


----------



## goljimir (Jul 21, 2013)

ViPER4android FX
Greenify
ES File Explorer
XBooster
Tapatalk
Stock browser
Clean Master
YouTube
and must have root apps ,SuperSU, CWM recovery, TitaniumBackupPro ... 
Sony Cyber Shot and Walkman


----------



## ahstpk (Jul 21, 2013)

Cant live without VLC player...Cool reader...ES file explore...dolphin browser (previously i loved firefox).....skype...whatapps..viber..and ofcourse SuperSU..:good:


----------



## jeanmoretto (Jul 21, 2013)

ahstpk said:


> Cant live without VLC player...Cool reader...ES file explore...dolphin browser (previously i loved firefox).....skype...whatapps..viber..and ofcourse SuperSU..:good:

Click to collapse



The ES File explorer is very usefull and SuperSU is very necessary.
I can't live without a best player as VLC player.


----------



## UbelDroid (Jul 22, 2013)

Honestly when it comes to my favorite app that's most used, definitely Swiftkey 3. 

TextSecure is probably my second


----------



## Mardon (Jul 22, 2013)

Fingon1 said:


> I used trillian as my IM for a loong time, because of PC client, small app on android and battery friendly behaviour, but it got bad in terms of message delivery lately so I tried whatsapp, its really big app with no PC version, which is really bad, because I have to type all messages on my little SGA. Now, I encoutered another problem with no notification sound when message is received on Mardon CM 10.1.2 rom for SGA. Hopefully he ll realease some update on notifications as there is also no sound for battery charging complete event.

Click to collapse



For Whatsapp notifications you already found a solution.
For Battery Full Notification take a look in my rom thread 1st post Addons section, added Battery Full Notification app


----------



## toastedjelly (Jul 22, 2013)

I have to say, while far from my "favorite" what has given ample amounts of new life into my Android ecosystem recently is Paranoid Androids HALO.  

Finally got around to trying a port of it on my LGOG.  

....and to think I was about to jump ship for BB.


----------



## akonyao (Jul 23, 2013)

wechat is good,and totally free to use.


----------



## indie0916 (Jul 23, 2013)

My favorite apps:
greader
poweramp
mx player pro
nova launcher
reddit sync
gmail
chrome


----------



## vbdetlevvb (Jul 23, 2013)

*My favorite*

My favorites are:
Trebuchet
Flipboard
MX-Videoplayer


----------



## sks93 (Jul 23, 2013)

My favourite:
Use the task manager by Omich software from play store.. And set the clear system processes option in the app.. Then ur phone will perform faster than before because u will hv more free ram 
And then download ram manager pro to set and lock ur launcher in memory to prevent ur launcher redraws.. Ta da bring in a new life for ur device haha

sent from my GT-i8150 cm10.1


----------



## Jakalon (Jul 24, 2013)

romtoolbox is really cool.


----------



## kgibsonuk (Jul 24, 2013)

*Tweak app*

I've been using Pimpmyrom every time I switch Roms and it has served me well.


----------



## vizhigal (Jul 24, 2013)

Mobile uncle tool - a worth one to have


----------



## GianPacayra (Jul 24, 2013)

My favorites!:

• Poweramp
• MXPlayer
• GO Cleaner & Task Manager


----------



## endeavor2908 (Jul 24, 2013)

*I loved*

Babel Rising... VERY COOL game, looks awesome with the 3D converter of the P720. Also love the NQ Android booster widget, you get power control and task killer on the same bar


----------



## drananda (Jul 24, 2013)

absolute best: Nandroid manager & WhatsApp+


----------



## darkensync (Jul 25, 2013)

Airdroid


----------



## amemes (Jul 25, 2013)

darkensync said:


> Airdroid

Click to collapse



oruxmaps


----------



## Kmuelle1 (Jul 25, 2013)

*nisi onedbarb*

Hello,
my favourite app is tapatalk


----------



## joseberna (Jul 25, 2013)

Apps:
365 score >> the Best 
Es File Explorer 
System Tuner Pro 
Complete Linux with console and ubuntu 
Set setup 
Sent main pro 
Xda developer app

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Mike 01Hawk (Jul 25, 2013)

full!screen for rooted N7s.  Gets rid of those space hogging top/bottom bars.  Google should roll this out in their next android version for sure.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.tsorn.FullScreen&hl=en


----------



## Atari.2600 (Jul 26, 2013)

Apps:
1 click clean
Falcon pro
Usage
Titanium backup

Tweak
SuperSU
CPU set


----------



## don.peugot (Jul 26, 2013)

Calculator++
It's a great scientific calculator in holo design. Love it. 

Super hexagon. 
A very addicting game. 

Greenify. No more maps wakelocks.


----------



## n J o y (Jul 26, 2013)

Playstore: if you know what i mean!  LOL


----------



## irock2hard (Jul 27, 2013)

Just installed MixZing music player.  OMG it does everything I wanted a music player to do.  On the fly playlist, recommended playlist, sync, lyrics, Recently added playlist (able to filter based on how recent!!).  Heaven!


----------



## Kenzo007X (Jul 27, 2013)

To find some song's titles i use TrackID from Sony. I love the feature that allows you to record the track and,if you don't have wifi or 3g connection, store the registation and find the name later!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ineffable (Jul 27, 2013)

floating toucher (for quick access to apps/settings), nova prime launcher (quick, stable and very customizable) and greenify (no more wakelocks :angel


----------



## redmagyk (Jul 27, 2013)

I used to like nova launcher but now i like Next Launcher with the windows 8 theme

airdroid
snapchat
wallbase
and circle alarm


----------



## Push_10 (Jul 27, 2013)

My favorite apps are definitely WhatsApp, Greenify and Beautiful Widgets.


----------



## chris311fan (Jul 27, 2013)

*KT*

I'm liking KTweaker and Lookout. Random combination, but the functionality and ease astounds me


----------



## yrsoni (Jul 28, 2013)

*best smartphone*

Which one is the best smart done ever


----------



## maocai (Jul 28, 2013)

*discuss*

Mine is wifikill cuz everytime my sis opens irritaing songs like justin bieber, i kill the wifi


----------



## D_O_C (Jul 28, 2013)

I cant life without Total Commander! 
I use it on my Phone and all my Computers since many many years!


----------



## Mardon (Jul 28, 2013)

D_O_C said:


> I cant life without Total Commander!
> I use it on my Phone and all my Computers since many many years!

Click to collapse



Me too 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mrjraider (Jul 28, 2013)

I have two favorite apps:
Whatsapp
Memedroid....

Always after changing rom these two are installed first xd


----------



## notbiased (Jul 29, 2013)

PowerAMP. Bar none. Still haven't come across any other player that sounds that good.


----------



## n J o y (Jul 29, 2013)

*illsolct peace*

waze it's my new favourite app, i travel a lot and i found it very funny!


----------



## anonymousidentity (Jul 29, 2013)

*Football fans!*

I was talking with some of my friends earlier and was amazed to know that many of them did not know about this app. Well if your a diehard football (soccer) fan.. there is an app for you. The Football App! Just go to the playstore and download it! I am not going into the details but trust me.. your not going to regret downloading it!


----------



## Diomoron (Jul 29, 2013)

it was the go next launcher. but some things were missing, some errors occured and then i switched back to TW launcher back again.

but one of the best is still the ad block app. nearly every day updates and no commercials or ads when you browse on the road.


----------



## minato008 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mines is the mod for multiwindow to allow all apps!


----------



## fyska (Jul 31, 2013)

Unread Articles Counter Widget/DashClock extension (it's free)

I'm a really heavy twitter user and save a lot of articles to Pocket to read later - it's great to be able to keep track of how many I've just read/just saved!

I'm a little biased since I wrote it (shameless self promo, sorry!), but I am actually using it a lot!! :silly: :victory:


----------



## ViperCDX (Jul 31, 2013)

mine is whatsapp--helps me to connect with my friends!
and also adobe reader !:victory:


----------



## cemcem1974 (Jul 31, 2013)

*usb otg*

I really like to use usb sticks and the usb mounting apps are cool


----------



## Timsung (Jul 31, 2013)

*Totaly*

I love roored phone, wiht airplay (wireless audio to hifistereo)


----------



## MSK1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Digiclock - can style the clock exactly as u want

Wakelock detector - to identify apps that are keeping phone awake and sucking juice

Swipepad - best app ever

Skygo - everything on the go

Global news - best newspaper app

News Republic and flipboard - best magazine apps

Pocket - great for saving things to read later

Chrome - tried dolphin boat opera and dont know why people obsessed with them. Chrome by a distance. 

BBC weather - best widget for weather

Imdb - all u ever need for movie info

Tapatalk - best app for forums

BT smarttalk - can phone 0845 numbers at ur landline cost from ur mobile

Simple calender - best widget for calender

My data manager - best for keeping tabs on data usage

MX player - best media player by a country mile

Keep - best for to do lists. Not sure what the fuss about evernote is... to do lists should be simple like keep keeps it. Only thing missing is ability to keep shared lists

Mixzing - best music player app. Not sure what the power amp fuss is about.


----------



## yeminswe (Jul 31, 2013)

My favorite so is Gmd gesture control and lmt launcher... 
For system animation.. Love framework tool 
For system theme... Love cobalt theme 

Now, I'm testing paranoid android  

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ldinga (Jul 31, 2013)

Hola accelerator- Must have for Rooted phones
Opera mini - Can't imagine my life without it!!
Pimp my Rom -just amazing!!


----------



## KingVidal93 (Jul 31, 2013)

Trickster Mod - must have for everybody that use a custom kernel!


----------



## Patozandoval17 (Jul 31, 2013)

My favorite app is Tapatalk and Snap Camera HDR.


----------



## baydude (Aug 1, 2013)

whatsapp


----------



## Patozandoval17 (Aug 1, 2013)

Twitter glass by MIUI v5.

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

Mx Player


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radical_thinking (Aug 1, 2013)

*Moon Reader +*

Grabbed this one for my book reading and never regretted it.


----------



## worf105 (Aug 1, 2013)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



I use Avast Mobile Security :good:


----------



## verifyfx (Aug 1, 2013)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



I believed that the stock protection is enough? (samsung dive)


----------



## michaelg117 (Aug 2, 2013)

Doubletwist for music. Best option I've found yet. 

Sent from Charles


----------



## Patozandoval17 (Aug 2, 2013)

Miui glass apps.,


----------



## axel6630 (Aug 2, 2013)

Soccer Live Scores  , Root Call Blocker (if only it worked without first ring! ), Evernote, Pocket.


----------



## tony97 (Aug 2, 2013)

Viber, youtube and many other ^^


----------



## MagusWRM (Aug 2, 2013)

Poweramp (paid): Best music player
Libra: control your weight
EletroDroid: only for geeks
Google Sky Map: have a telescope? you'll need that app


----------



## Xaroc8 (Aug 3, 2013)

My all time favorite app/widget is Android Pro Widgets.
I love using it in combination with the Modern ICS theme, which mimics the style of Google's own widgets that come standard like Gmail.


----------



## jukebox355 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd like to play with uccw & widgetlocker ..

Sent from my Triumph using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeusc4 (Aug 3, 2013)

Guys 

Is there an app which 

-First-
- Analyze the songs in your song library 
- And suggest you the songs that you may like 


-Second- 

Is there any way to read text or pictures with minimum brightness/glare. Just like we do in ebook readers (Kindle/Kobo)


----------



## SunHounD (Aug 3, 2013)

*InSSIDer = Good, Facebook = Bad*

I love InSSIDer for analizing my wireless networks, as i have wifi bouncing here there and everywhere.

Facebook though, even though i sometimes use it, does it really need to use so many resources, have so many running processes, or need so many permissions?....kinda invasive, imo.


----------



## MSK1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Zeusc4 said:


> Guys
> 
> Is there an app which
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try screen filter app. .. It might help.


----------



## Zeusc4 (Aug 3, 2013)

MSK1 said:


> Try screen filter app. .. It might help.

Click to collapse



It did  
Song analyzing thingy still remain


----------



## MSK1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Zeusc4 said:


> It did
> Song analyzing thingy still remain

Click to collapse



Try Mixzing. 

Or last.fm


----------



## skizzomsn (Aug 3, 2013)

My favorite is notification toggle on ROM stock. 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yoyo0808 (Aug 3, 2013)

I like zedge


----------



## ak070 (Aug 4, 2013)

Best apps I ever used on Android:
Music: PowerAmp
File Manager: 1. Solid File Explorer 2. CyanogenMod Filemanager
Keyboard: 1. Stock ICS Xperia Keyboard 2. Swiftkey 3. Go Keyboard
Launcher App: Trebuchet
Lockscreen App: Holo Locker
Music Recognition: SoundHound
Sound Recorder: RecForge
Browser: 1. Dolphin (Full Web Experience) 2. Opera Mini (Lite Web Experience)
Gallery: QuickPic
Dictionary: QuickDic
Alarm, Stopwatch, Timer, World Clock: Precision Timer
Forum: Tapatalk
Chat: WhatsApp
Notes: 1. Catch 2. Google Keep
Maps: Google Maps (Obviously )
Mail: Gmail (Obviously )
Root Apps: 1. Root Explorer 2. Titanium Backup 3. ROM ToolBox

Widgets: 1.Beautiful Widgets 2. HD Widgets

Tweaks/Mods: 1% Battery Mod, Notification Toggles, Smooth Spinner Mod, Expandable Volume Panel, Extended Power Menu (Reboot, ScreenShot), Press & Hold Back Button To Kill App, Small Apps Mod, Magnification Port by Aeon


Hit Thanks :good: If I Helped!!


----------



## Ben Vickers (Aug 4, 2013)

I hope I am not abusing the thread by saying several apps, but there are so many great ones out there! Here's some of my favorite apps for various things on my Samsung Galaxy SIII.

*Customization: *
*Action Launcher Pro* I love the app group options compared to stock Android/ Touchwiz, and it gives me extra customization options which I love. Very fast too. This is the bets launcher I have used.
*Pie Controls* Great tool for opening up apps without having to leave what you are currently doing.

*Other:*
*Pulse* This is my news app of choice, with several customizable categories.
*Contacts+* I prefer this to the stock messaging app. It has a nice theme and runs well.
*Titanium Backup* A must have if you've got root permissions. It can back up everything you could ever need.
*Eye in the Sky* A great weather apps with better looking widgets than the rest IMO.
*HoloCalc* A much cleaner calculator than the stock one.


----------



## jeffrey1027 (Aug 4, 2013)

Beautiful Widgets! simply beautiful clock widget solution


----------



## yash.khatri3297 (Aug 4, 2013)

*these are the once i use every day*

first will be avast anti-virus then nova launcher prime whatsapp is one for sure sprit UL for FM (only if rooted) Logo quiz and chain reaction for games 
Then there is subway surfer and temple rum 1 and brave


----------



## milad953 (Aug 4, 2013)

my least favorite widget is facebook's widget. i use apw for facebook, instead of the original one.
any suggestion for another replacements?


----------



## supimpacg (Aug 5, 2013)

jkay deluxe settings - for stock i9300 / But u need to install the framework too. Its really nice.


----------



## Dark Dancerr (Aug 5, 2013)

My favourite app is Moon Reader. I really love reading books on my phone.


----------



## aedendchau (Aug 5, 2013)

*Pictures*

One of my favorite app is 500px for those who loves photography. It a must have!


----------



## hittu2010 (Aug 5, 2013)

*depseep urticles*



HO5TILE101 said:


> Mine is mobil defence saved me more than once when lost phn just log in and track plus I can wipe and lock phn remotely
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



avast is also a good app for antitheft

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




aedendchau said:


> One of my favorite app is 500px for those who loves photography. It a must have!

Click to collapse



is there any app like samsung mobiles have for gallery view???


----------



## rog_star (Aug 5, 2013)

One of the apps I like most is Locus Maps with openandromaps. No more need for "analog" maps. 
For those who loves hiking and/or cycling a must have.


----------



## Felipe Bruto (Aug 6, 2013)

my favorite game is subway surfers
my favorite app is whatsapp


----------



## goes-adhie (Aug 6, 2013)

mine are xposed installer + tweakbox... it let's you switch to the next or previous song with the up/down volume control...


----------



## grunted (Aug 7, 2013)

Tsf Best launcher by far and even better with today's update 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dINMCllFzRQ


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## will_chrome (Aug 7, 2013)

Need help on tweaking.

I'm trying tweaking my Innos i6c (CDMA) for better overall performace, and yes a better battery life just like everybody else dream of LoL.

I had already browse lots of build.prop tweaks here and found some question :
1. Does build.prop tweaks really enhance android performance? since I found a pages that says some of popular tweaks are useless (it need to be add to kernel, framework or init.rc etc).?
2. Does build.prop tweaks for ICS and JB are the same (and does tweaks for different brand can be used)?
4. Does signal tweaks for GSM and CDMA are the same?

In the end, maybe senior members here can give us a hand and make some kind of guide for build.prop tweaks in general can be applied in different brand android, along with explanation what the tweaks are for). 

Sorry if this has been asked before.


----------



## anders8 (Aug 7, 2013)

I really like PicSay actually. It allows you to put word balloons on images. Sounds silly... but it has an entertainment value for facebook posts, since you can use to also just add general text quickly to an image.


----------



## Deleted member 3343760 (Aug 8, 2013)

anders8 said:


> I really like PicSay actually. It allows you to put word balloons on images. Sounds silly... but it has an entertainment value for facebook posts, since you can use to also just add general text quickly to an image.

Click to collapse



made some funny pics with picsay haha


----------



## lox630 (Aug 8, 2013)

mobil defence


----------



## Zeusc4 (Aug 8, 2013)

What is the best way to screen on without Power Button

1) Proximity sensor app or Shake app ? 
2) What is the best app out their ? 

I tried shake screen on it sucked my battery !!!


----------



## will_chrome (Aug 8, 2013)

KS Mobile - Battery Doctor (Battery Saver). It has 3 stage charging system. what do you all think? does it good?


----------



## iloveindia (Aug 8, 2013)

screen filter, social apps like facebook, twitter and many more


----------



## NikitaRus (Aug 8, 2013)

8tracks for online music
Hangouts for messaging
Ingress/Pax Britannica for gaming


----------



## ShivaDiva (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I use a good many, lol, but some of the main things are pretty tried-and-true on just about any Android devices I use (or once used) are as followed:

*Feedly, Appy Gamer, Appy Geek*-- Regular news sources bore me, lol, but when it comes to gaming and tech--these ones are my go-to for keeping up w/ all the latest and greatest going on in the world of tech. Used on both my phone and tablet

*Yahoo Mail, Gmail, and Native Email app* (the one other than Gmail) -- hey, when I'm not at my laptop....it's the only way I keep up w/ my emails, lol. 

*(Sony's) Music Unlimited and Google (Play) Music* -- I LOVE music! So pretty much all of these are installed on both of my devices--phone and tablet (I use others like Pandora, Tunein, and Songza, too--but I choose those 2 out of the bunch b/c I have subs w/ them & I like that I can create save playlists for offline use--when I don't have Wifi)

Won't catch me dead w/o my* Bank of America *app.....believe me, I've saved my a** more times than enough w/ a quick 'check in' on that before spending then I care to count, lol. Also,* Ebay & Amazon* are stables (hey, I love to shop, too!), as well. 

*Lookout Mobile* (I use on both my devices),* ADW Launcher* (just on my Samsung Tab now, I actually like my Sony IU), *Easy Task Killer* round it out. 

Ok...YES, that more than 'a app (widget, etc.)', but DID trim it though, lol. :laugh:

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




will_chrome said:


> KS Mobile - Battery Doctor (Battery Saver). It has 3 stage charging system. what do you all think? does it good?

Click to collapse



Heck yeah! I use this one, too! And believe me it's really a good one!

When I first got my Sony Xperia P, it used to have such crappy staying power in terms of battery life--it didn't matter how well I tried to moniter my running apps, set 'sleep timers' or whatever I could literally jump from (what I thought at the time was) a full charge in less than a few hours! I didn't even have to be doing anything particularly crazy or even constantly using it. I used to have one battery app called Easy Battery Saver installed--which I had actually used on previous Android devices I had before (and it honestly worked great, which is why instantly installed it on my xperia P). But strangely even that didn't have the same effect when I put it on my Xperia P, so I went looking for something else. 

That's when I stumbled onto Battery Doctor....and OMG, what a difference! IMHO, I truly think the 3 step charging system in itself has saved my phone battery (& sanity, lol). As when I was going off of the light turning 'green' on my phone and 'seeing' it say 100% I assumed that was the end of charging. But 3 stage system, actually better shows you that even if you leave it on to get just a bit more of a continuous & 'tickle' charge (after the main charging--first step--is done), it really does improve how long your battery can last. Plus, it has some other helpful settings too (like special customizations modes and ones you can create--i.e. I've made one for 'Home' and one for 'Work').

It's honestly a godsent and made my experience w/ my Xperia 10x better (I already loved the phone, but was annoyed as HELL at how fast the battery was draining out). Now, I don't have stress trying to charge my phone a few times throughout my day and I can usually get by w/ only having to hook it up at the end of the day (of course, unless I intentionally use it extensively, like say for music apps or whatnot--then I might do it second time in the day).  

Sorry if this is long, lol, (I do tend to get long-winded), but I just couldn't resist praising this app enough. Honestly, it amazes me they keep it 'free'....as I'm sure I could speak for many when I say I'd damn sure pay them in heartbeat. It's truly worth it's weight in gold. :good:


----------



## jimmycalhoun (Aug 8, 2013)

*Airdroid*

First app I install is airdroid, makes file operations cake.


----------



## rex28818 (Aug 9, 2013)

Cm file manager not as good as solid explorer...


----------



## hexanite (Aug 9, 2013)

lux... saves my eyes. Especially because I'm used to using flux on my comp


----------



## crushe (Aug 10, 2013)

WhatsApp is one of my fav apps.


----------



## kdrsrsln (Aug 10, 2013)

lux
swiftkey
and samsung's email apk. Able to set sync times for rush hours and rest. Awasome for me.


----------



## Xenozs (Aug 10, 2013)

What App? Calculator of course! RealCalc, I use it ever time


----------



## Satano666 (Aug 10, 2013)

My favorite entertainment APP is 9gag  i am an addicted since aboute two years ._. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Sensation mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## kelvinvalencio (Aug 10, 2013)

the best aplication for me is adb toogle,what's app,and opera mini  ,hey guys,please give thanks meter for me,please.....


----------



## rock elite (Aug 10, 2013)

My favorite app is hangout now. Chat on smartphone, tablet and pc... Fantastic

Samsung Galaxy S4 with Tapatalk


----------



## early_riser (Aug 10, 2013)

Tasker + all the Auto plugins created by developer "joaomgcd". If you have Tasker, do yourself a favor and check out all his plugins. AutoVoice and AutoBarcode are two of my most useful right now (no NFC capabilities on my phone, so I just use QR codes).

With Tasker, I've saved myself from buying 10+ apps. Easily pays for itself if you're willing to learn to use it.


----------



## biker4033 (Aug 11, 2013)

RezaDS said:


> My favorite apps is all about photography such as perfectly clear it's really helpful for get a better pic .. And my favorite widget is Google Assist for sure.. It is really helpful
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



have u try ed HDR PRO.

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

launcher pro every time.its simple and fast and as a cool 3d draw as well.


----------



## TrojanHorses (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Guys I found this app, it's called Twilight (not to be confused with the movie)



> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.urbandroid.lux&hl=en

Click to collapse



It's pretty good, i use it when I want to browse my phone during the dark hours.
And I can say, that it lessens the strain on my eyes.


----------



## nmur (Aug 11, 2013)

Either UCCW or Apex Launcher. Both so customisable...


----------



## aarish1 (Aug 12, 2013)

justmpm said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy the moderation team has decided that 1 standalone thread for discussing the good and bad of all the the apps, modifications, tweaks, and widgets is all we need. So have at it guys and gals! Within this thread compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment.  Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



clean master is my favorite


----------



## FireStorm8428 (Aug 12, 2013)

Swift kit ima runescape nerd 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## suspect008 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think what other apps out there, my favourite when I get a droid would be NOVA prime.


----------



## robomantic (Aug 12, 2013)

*In-depth Review of: Borqs 3D Home*

*******Please view attachments for pictures. Also please offer your suggestions! Thanks *******

the best virtual environment UI?
presenting the Borqs 3D Home for Android

Download 3D Home free on Google Play [/url]

Google Play Star Ranking: 4.5
Ratings: 1,904
Times downloaded: 100,000 - 500,000 ￼

*by robomantic, 12th August 2013
*
Ever since the arrival of the iPhone in 2007, the world has clung on to flat-design smartphone UIs, struggling to release ourselves from their tight and aged grasp. Sure, we Android users might find solace in alternative UIs, but those which truly break the mould are few and far between. The Borqs 3D Home is our long awaited answer, an extraordinary UI made available exclusively for Android. Unlike others, the 3D Home is a virtual environment UI, combining a next generation app launcher and home-screen, and radically challenges modern day smartphone conventions. 

*a radical and simple design
*
When I entered my new 3D Home, I was presented with an image of a virtual room, the walls of which contain “hanging” widgets that can be controlled and interacted with via a simple slide of the finger. On the “floor” of the virtual UI, Borqs have placed a convenient center table which contains a MS Surface tablet and a mobile phone. 3D Home is designed to afford users a high degree of customization. The widgets on both the walls and table can be easily removed, replaced and supplemented as per individual tastes and preferences. I also noted that “sliding up” on the UI screen revealed a breathtakingly beautiful panoramic roof which changes in real-time, to reflect the weather “outside.” Delightful!

*powerful, custom-made features
*
Customizing the 3D Home doesn’t just stop at widgets. Users can even change the wallpapers to suit their style. Despite only having two stock wallpapers at the time of writing, there was nothing stopping me from decorating the walls with my own photographs, creating a rather personal and intimate platform for all my smart phone endeavors.   

3D Home provides a welcome respite from old, flat-design UIs and is arousing much interest among the tech community and the general public. Don’t be fooled by its apparent simplicity; 3D Home packs in powerful functionality within a clever and easy to access design. To lend an example, selecting the TV takes you to a video editing app and tapping the speakers takes you to the music player. And the same goes for all the various items on the center table. All this testifies to the impeccable design of 3D Home.  

Borqs don’t leave any detail to chance either, no matter how minute. When you select the Surface on the center table, there’s a nifty little animation showing the tablet close, thus demonstrating that it has indeed shut down. This perfect, quasi-physical 3D effect can be extended to all widgets, and is really handy for letting us know whether their apps are open or closed. This immaculate attention to detail is what really separates the Borqs 3D Home from the rest of the crowd.

*summary*

The Borqs 3D Home represents the very best of virtual environment UIs, combining feature rich widgets and animations to offer users a whole new 3D experience. I really liked the intuitive weather and Dock features. And I welcome the move away from a conventional, 5 icon row home-screen. Overall, I was extremely pleased with the 3D Home and I thoroughly recommend it to anyone looking to spruce up their Android smart phones.


----------



## shinz14 (Aug 12, 2013)

*apps*

any update???


----------



## Starli57 (Aug 12, 2013)

Chrome is the most used app for me


----------



## t3hcurs3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lookout Security, hands down... I can see when my younger siblings are trying to get in my SIII because it takes a photo of someone who's entered the wrong password three times.... I've got a couple drunk candids of myself too haha


----------



## Stefano23ps (Aug 12, 2013)

One of my favourite is News Republic, with that app you can see all the news in tiles, like in Windows phone...  It's very useful in particular for people like me who don't have much time to stay updated with what happens around 

Inviato dal mio GT-S6500 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## zedmk2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Starli57 said:


> Chrome is the most used app for me

Click to collapse




I've been using chrome for months now. The usability and syncing is unparalelled buuuuutt I feel like it uses too much memory? I'm thinking of going back to opera light or dolphin or something. Thoughts?


----------



## EclipseGT (Aug 12, 2013)

Hellfire !! Love this game cant put it down

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using xda premium


----------



## AGUZE (Aug 13, 2013)

i love omega rom's transparent accuweather widget. jus doesnt get in the way. i also like go backup app...its user friendly


----------



## sabz333 (Aug 13, 2013)

I love Jetpack Joyride haha sorry its just such a fun and addicting game!

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Another great app is chrome, the stock browser was fine on my EVO LTE but once I put chrome on there it worked amazingly, I didn't think anything could really make me stop using the stock sense browser


----------



## Starli57 (Aug 13, 2013)

zedmk2 said:


> I've been using chrome for months now. The usability and syncing is unparalelled buuuuutt I feel like it uses too much memory? I'm thinking of going back to opera light or dolphin or something. Thoughts?

Click to collapse



Maybe, but I haven't problem with memory


----------



## pdohr33 (Aug 13, 2013)

Most useful app I have found when it comes to SMS is handcent for the benefit of the pop up.


----------



## thinksoul (Aug 13, 2013)

GMD gesture control and titanium backup are a must on my devices. Gesturecontrol make a lot of common tasks like opening apps switching songs and toggles one gesture away, rather than a few taps. Titanium adds total piece of mind.


----------



## papafizzle (Aug 13, 2013)

*Speak Text - Hands Free*

This is my personal favorite.  Reads messages out loud to you when you want it too without having to hit any buttons.  Life saver for my job.


----------



## endeavor2908 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Tyr puffin*



zedmk2 said:


> I've been using chrome for months now. The usability and syncing is unparalelled buuuuutt I feel like it uses too much memory? I'm thinking of going back to opera light or dolphin or something. Thoughts?

Click to collapse



I've been a Chrome, Mozilla, Dolphin and Opera user for a long time, but let me tell you that the puffin browser is AMAZING I have never paid for an app, but once the trial expires, I'm definitely going pro. Also, xscope browser is a great experience.


----------



## end701d (Aug 14, 2013)

*my precious..*

i use dolphin browser, ES File Explorer and tools, Hacker's Keyboard, FDroid, Binaural Beats, K9Mail, camera zoom and root toolkit pro


----------



## testdoank123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I use Chrome, ES File Explorer, avast! Mobile Security, ZArchiver.


----------



## wrapperNo1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Titanium Backup Pro [Root] + SMS Backup+ = (Never lose your data!!) 

And running CM10.2 on SGS3 so smoothly!


----------



## tdpeek3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mine used to be Chrome, until I realized how much faster/smoother the default browser was.


----------



## Zeusc4 (Aug 14, 2013)

Guys 
Is there any app to find and replace some part of the contact numbers for all the contacts ?


----------



## Trivialian (Aug 14, 2013)

*X-Plore*

Mine fav app for today is X-Plore
One of many apps that let you go into your root but I find this one different from other..
My most unused app is Hangouts.. since I have no life


----------



## xcanyonx (Aug 15, 2013)

My favorite and most used app would probably have to be stock aosp browser. It's just so much faster than chrome on my devices!


----------



## sakaryalı (Aug 15, 2013)

*hello*

thanks


----------



## adyra (Aug 16, 2013)

My fav app is Solid Explorer File Manager, very easy to use and have many features. For browsing site, stock browser is enough


----------



## tilman36 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Fav browser*

My fav app browser still is chrome beta and firefox because of adblock


----------



## tilman36 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Backup*

For Backup i suggest titanium backup and to organize with desktop pc i prefeer myphone explorer (free)


----------



## Aqrin (Aug 16, 2013)

*once omspeeIn*

My favorite apps is all about photography


----------



## nooktablet (Aug 16, 2013)

tilman36 said:


> My fav app browser still is chrome beta and firefox because of adblock

Click to collapse



Install ad away or adfree and you won't need Adblock addon


----------



## Velldrin (Aug 16, 2013)

video player: Mx player.
music player: jetAudio - no glitches, and perfect sound
backup: myBackup root
Audio manager: My app: Holo Audio Manager 
Keyboard: Touchpal keyboard - very good and fast keyboard
launcher : 4.0- : launcher pro, 4.0+: nova launcher
dialer: Ex dialer


----------



## Eddie-12 (Aug 16, 2013)

My favorite app is n-Track .


----------



## quanducdo (Aug 17, 2013)

My favorite app is tubemate..but its have seek issues when i up to jb =…=


----------



## pijan08 (Aug 17, 2013)

*iquran pro*

my faavourite app is iquran pro..


----------



## fajol89 (Aug 17, 2013)

my favorite app is Youtube.


----------



## LeeThargic (Aug 17, 2013)

Pulse.


----------



## power2top (Aug 17, 2013)

Whatsapp, ZooperWidget, Llama, Filemanager/Root Explorer.


----------



## DumbleCore (Aug 17, 2013)

Titanium backup, apex, eWeather, Root Explorer 
and of course TapaTalk 

The Wipe! 
°It's all about the Wipe°
XT910 D'Unicorns - JBX - Hybrid


----------



## mikoma (Aug 17, 2013)

Apps mostly used on my phone :

Social : Facebook
Game : Springfield
News : Droidsoft, XDA, Korben, Appy Geek, FRAndroid
Mod : 3Minit
one of my favorit is "leboncoin" which is only in france.


----------



## ivan_dinchev (Aug 18, 2013)

Titanium backup, AccuWeather, MX Player, File Manager


----------



## Wizzy_121 (Aug 18, 2013)

My phone explorer, Android lost and Crome. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sathub4u (Aug 18, 2013)

*Apps*

Which is the best app for 3d icon orientation

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

Ringdroid-to cut songs for notification and ringtone
wise pilot - to manage apps
shusk - worth to try it
wake voice - respond to spech alam clock

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

Do u havr link for nova launcher prime..


----------



## Sathub4u (Aug 18, 2013)

*Intense Apps*

Hi Andro frnds,what r the softwares that u have come across which have made you crazy


----------



## Divnain (Aug 18, 2013)

Some essential software for any Android rooted Mobile are :

Please Note that these all are Number 1 applications .. ( I am giving them serial numbers just for the sake of counting )

1. Root Explorer ( everything in one program , the text editer, you can set file permissions, can allocate many bookmarks to reach your desired 
    directory easily and many more. )

2. Titanium Backup ( for all your applications backup needs and for freezing/ uninstalling some vendors inbuilt applications that you don't like. )

3. Appsaver ( using this you can always save the apk installations easily )

4. Mobile Uncle Tools ( For your rom Development / Testing needs )

5. GO Launcher ( Nice and smooth User Interface )

6. Clean Master ( For Keeping your system always clear from Junk file created by different applications and ending the unwanted programs on 
    your android ) .

7. Overscreen Web Browser ( for smoothly working on web sites , along with doing other jobs )

8. Audio Manager ( for keeping your desired secret file password protected ).

9. MX Player ( For viewing Video Files )

10. Poweramp ( For Listening Audio Files ).

*Kindly HIT Thanks if You Like the post  *


----------



## musicoloco (Aug 18, 2013)

Titanium backup, mobileuncle mtk, aptoide...

Enviado desde mi ZTE V967S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## CopernicoXDA (Aug 18, 2013)

ES File Explorer, AOSP Browser and Snake


----------



## KillerMCB (Aug 19, 2013)

Titanium Backup, Root Explorer, Google Play Store


----------



## rixbeck68 (Aug 19, 2013)

*apps*

Titanium backup, Tasker, Camscanner, K9 Mail, Poweramp


----------



## nooktablet (Aug 20, 2013)

Just found this app is called "app backup and restore". Its main function is for backup and restore APKs obviously but it also acts as an app uninstaller
Pretty useful for people like me who install a lot of app


----------



## Nanaya Caasi (Aug 20, 2013)

*Nice Widget*

There is a lock screen widget by the name of UCCW which stands for Ultimate Custom Widget, basically it allows you to make and apply a widget, and includes things like a custom font, or a shortcut. You can also import other peoples clock. Really amazing


----------



## shahmirzadi11 (Aug 20, 2013)

Titanium. ROM Manager. Greenify.


----------



## Kowalzki (Aug 20, 2013)

NiLS, Titanium, Greenify, BBStats, Root explorer, Xprivacy, Es Explorer, Tasker...


----------



## Dathaeus (Aug 21, 2013)

wrapperNo1 said:


> Titanium Backup Pro [Root] + SMS Backup+ = (Never lose your data!!)

Click to collapse



+1 on those, except some programs dont save certain settings, really annoying....

Anyone here prefer Go Launcher over Apex?  I know Go "looks" more fancy, but I been using Apex a while and love how I have all columns/rows/bars setup with no frills + backup settings... just wondering if Go has any real world practical pros over Apex, even tho I know a lot can be subjective.


----------



## sachithyoda (Aug 21, 2013)

Nanaya Caasi said:


> There is a lock screen widget by the name of UCCW which stands for Ultimate Custom Widget, basically it allows you to make and apply a widget, and includes things like a custom font, or a shortcut. You can also import other peoples clock. Really amazing

Click to collapse



Yup, I agree UCCW is probably the best clock widget that i ever used


----------



## harry lon (Aug 21, 2013)

I am using Alcatel 918n i use Xperia shanjarey works great! i love the seeder tweaks.


----------



## Chzo90 (Aug 21, 2013)

ES file explorer and gameboid xD

Inviato dal mio GT-i9100 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## MangeS2 (Aug 21, 2013)

Fav app is youtube

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## birdy3636 (Aug 21, 2013)

*are nafense*

love sms backup


----------



## S4RSZ (Aug 22, 2013)

I Like sms backup+ and screen off and lock.
The last one is just  a lock widget, but i like not using the HW button


----------



## KillsBR (Aug 23, 2013)

FPSE, PlayStation 1 OMGGGGGGG

THPS2 rulez


----------



## timkrins (Aug 23, 2013)

SMS Backup + is fantastic.
Having all my SMS in GMail is incredibly useful


----------



## raine0324 (Aug 24, 2013)

Me too FPSE.


----------



## Soobin (Aug 24, 2013)

FeedR (Android)

Best stand-alone RSS feed app in android..
Dark theme, storage for 500 article for each feed and PERFECT offline-compatibility.

I really love it.


----------



## j3drz3j (Aug 24, 2013)

It's hard to just name one. Probably my favourite is winamp. Great music media player that I also have on pc. Works with last fm scrobbler as well.


----------



## Bliszcur (Aug 24, 2013)

nova launcher 
rss feed

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## javoxo (Aug 24, 2013)

Poweramp, switch pro, Tapatalk, cerberus and clean máster 

Enviado desde mi Atrix 4g usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## MangeS2 (Aug 24, 2013)

TuneIn radio app, almost all music are available there, user friendly.
tTtorrent, name speaks for itself.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## herve45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 10 en utilisant Tapatalk 4


----------



## sacredcrow (Aug 25, 2013)

mine is cleaner master and poweramp


----------



## anilyarki (Aug 25, 2013)

Perfectly clear - for best images on phone. 

Sent from my Lenovo P770 using xda app-developers app


----------



## assasin42o (Aug 25, 2013)

Camera Zoom FX and MX Player PRO.


----------



## sshuter (Aug 25, 2013)

3G Watchdog and Titanium Backup


----------



## drewwtek (Aug 25, 2013)

*Recent Favorites*

Well, right now my recent favorites are two apps that are helping me out so much since I found them. One is Expense Manger, which helps me keep track of money I lend, and the money I keep in my Debit Account. It is very useful since I don't really get to keep track of the money when I use the debit card.

The second app that I am loving right now is Open Live View, which has graduated from being a project to a full Play Store App.


----------



## Ayazis (Aug 25, 2013)

Just Installed "Swapps"  Very nice appdrawer like app,  available in-app, just gives you an overlay of recent /favo apps


----------



## Jlopes8 (Aug 25, 2013)

Tapatalk


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 26, 2013)

The following games I like for Android are:

1. Robotek:  By Hexage LTD.
2. Coin Aliens:  By Nubee PTE LTD
3. Rocka Bowling 3D


----------



## jadeisjaded (Aug 26, 2013)

This is probably one nearly everyone has by now but I just tried swiftkey yesterday and I love it. Flow mode is so nice.


----------



## user30000z (Aug 26, 2013)

For Nexus 4 Touch Control is a must


----------



## thiagosan (Aug 26, 2013)

VLC Media player. The best video player for android ever


----------



## fujcru (Aug 27, 2013)

I find I get a lot of use out of AirDroid, Root Explorer, APK Batch Installer, and Titanium Backup. They're all very helpful when you are a ROM crackflasher.


----------



## Mordec13 (Aug 27, 2013)

I like ES File explorer.
It is very useful to see all your files in one app.


----------



## Huthaifa. (Aug 27, 2013)

Twitter and Whatsapp


----------



## SMOKERBUNNY (Aug 27, 2013)

My favourite apk is a clean file manager, my opinion is there is a best apk to manage your files and beautiful theme.


----------



## artofghost (Aug 28, 2013)

Gamekiller its amazing to hack some game
TuneIn Radio


----------



## sp_kimji (Aug 28, 2013)

LINE & Facebook for android :good:


----------



## frankgreimes (Aug 28, 2013)

Favorite by far:

*App Dialer Pro:*
This app is using the T9 technology to start your apps, best way to get rid off clustered and overloaded desktops. For example if you want to start titanium backup (which I will refer to later) just hit Ti. Another great feature is, that this App is included in the taskbar so you can start apps while browings, emailing or chatting.

*Titanium Backup:*
Goes without saying, if you are into flashing, playing around with your phone/tablet must have the price may seen a bit high but it's well worth it. Also there is no better app for getting rid of all the included bloatware.

*Total Commander:*
Still using this baby on my desktop and I was very happy seeing it ported to Android, it's fast, provides root options and the best thing absolutely free. Before that I've used root explorer (great app also).

*Wallapapyrus:*
Want to get rid off the annoying background zoom in? This app is the way to go and probably the easiest fix for people who like to have their GF's or other stuff as a real background instead oth ebasic android version.

*Apex Pro:*
Best launcher, very customizable fast tons of great themes available.

*Thumb Keyboard:*
More customizable and cheaper than Swiftkey, stability is also great but sometimes the app has problems in portrait mode which sucks.

*Video LAN:*
The best windows mediaplayer now available for Android - awesome and without all the useless gimmicks.
*
GMD Gestures:*
Takes a bit to get used to it but once you've figured it out you are going to fly through the basic actions of your phone/tablet by just using customizable gestures.


----------



## sayedrman (Aug 28, 2013)

Krome

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## th3drow (Aug 28, 2013)

My most used app is probably Col reminder, it keeps my life in check, as well with keep.

Beyond that I would say HD widgets with colorform


----------



## domenicodeniso (Aug 28, 2013)

mine is aptoide


----------



## zaaxzero (Aug 28, 2013)

sayedrman said:


> Krome
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I like google.


----------



## Santiainen (Aug 28, 2013)

Favorite app is SManager and favorite game is Asphalt 8.


----------



## ehartwell (Aug 29, 2013)

MightText is an absolutely essential app for Android phones. It lets you send & receive SMS and MMS from your computer (Windows or Mac) or tablet (Android), using your Android phone. Messages stay in sync with your phone's SMS inbox.

This means when you receive a message, it appears on your phone and also pops up on your tablet and/or each of your desktop PCs.

When you want to send a message, or reply to a message, you can do it from your phone, tablet, and/or any of your PCs. It's great to be able to use a real keyboard. Even better to stay in touch if you left your phone at home. Even better to cut and paste to and from your desktop to your messages. 

There's lots more, and it's all free! mightytext.net


----------



## mody_man (Aug 29, 2013)

*good thin*

that is a good thing


----------



## potatola (Aug 29, 2013)

OneNote, Google Keep and google calendar makes my phone very powerful. I can easily handle my time, note my thought, and sync infomation between phone and PC.


----------



## kingbabi (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Unified Remote; I have my desktop in my bedroom attached to my TV in the living room, and it allows me to control the desktop from my couch (so my phone functions as a touchpad on a laptop would). Basically saved me from buying a Roku


----------



## mody_man (Aug 29, 2013)

subway surfus


----------



## Spirit_TheEnCore (Aug 29, 2013)

*Favorite Android Game*

My favorite Android is by far Machinarium! - it was also game of the year 2012!


----------



## Rodelkoenig (Aug 29, 2013)

SWYPE 
it made me so lazy...and good for drunken typing^^


----------



## bandit4 (Aug 29, 2013)

cloud SD card,resize my pics.androvid , n7player

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gold1e (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a little biased since I made it, but I love PoundMe (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ceazy.poundme).

In terms of work done by other users, I can't live without Tasker, but that's old!


----------



## deepnx (Aug 30, 2013)

Im liking pie controls built within some roms.


----------



## Vathan (Aug 30, 2013)

Yatze XBMC Remote!  It is just plain awesome to control everything you have XBMC running on.


----------



## bigboss954 (Aug 30, 2013)

*walkmate*

walk mate is nice if you want to see how much times you pace back and forth at work


----------



## humanshadow (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok its not an App, but an very cool function of Chrome, with i love:
The "open Tabs from other devices/from my pc". Very confortable on every device i use 

And most-played games: hole AngryBirds Series


----------



## ne0n10 (Aug 30, 2013)

Habit browser.....amazing browser..lightning fast....became my fav browser after dolphin

Sent from my Micromax A110 (Canvas 2) using xda premium


----------



## guedeshot (Aug 31, 2013)

humanshadow said:


> Ok its not an App, but an very cool function of Chrome, with i love:
> The "open Tabs from other devices/from my pc". Very confortable on every device i use
> 
> And most-played games: hole AngryBirds Series

Click to collapse



I,m not sure but if i`m not wrong you have it native in chrome for android and really an app to use in other browsers called chrome to phone in google play.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi

Total Commander ,TB , Root Explorer


----------



## alaa1988 (Aug 31, 2013)

How To Make Widget for android


----------



## lyg (Aug 31, 2013)

Root Explorer


----------



## Mardon (Aug 31, 2013)

Total Commander

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## threekie (Aug 31, 2013)

I like free and open source software, so f-droid is my main app. It is a repository and a package manager for such software and covers all my needs so I don't have to use the play store/market nor any google apps.

I also like afwall+ for my Android 4+ device, so that I can let only apps that really need to connect to the internet do so, and also decide if an app should be able to connect to the internet via wifi or 3g only, or both.


----------



## YandereSan (Sep 1, 2013)

Definitely Root Explorer ... Saved the life of my phone today.


----------



## vinylous (Sep 1, 2013)

Opera Classic and Adfree are a must for me.


----------



## sunil90 (Sep 1, 2013)

Root Explorer


----------



## bladebioniq (Sep 1, 2013)

greenify

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------

Titanium Backup


----------



## Chzo90 (Sep 1, 2013)

Least favourite : skype.. Buggy as hell

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 4


----------



## Alcatraz (Sep 1, 2013)

Pimp my ROM best 

Sent from my K-Touch W719 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## The Prambler (Sep 1, 2013)

*My fav app*

My fav app of all time has to be Titanium +
Have it with the Pro key.... It has saved my back side so many times!!!


----------



## greeceeeee (Sep 2, 2013)

es file manager,blackmart and runtastic mountain bike


----------



## rible (Sep 2, 2013)

Titanium Backup by FAR!!


----------



## nooktablet (Sep 2, 2013)

Adaway


----------



## scattoit (Sep 2, 2013)

*+1 titanium*



rible said:


> titanium backup by far!!

Click to collapse



yes, the best


----------



## tom.pratt (Sep 2, 2013)

Nova Launcher, or any of the good custom launchers really. Now that I'm used to my set up stock launchers with no gestures or anything just seem like a pain to use!


----------



## bigboss954 (Sep 2, 2013)

flipboard is my least idk what it is or what its used for and probably airdroid is my favorite.


----------



## DavePKR (Sep 2, 2013)

1. ES File Explorer
2. Titanium
3. Clean Master


----------



## dr4nn0r (Sep 2, 2013)

Mine is Tapatalk


----------



## zaxharu (Sep 3, 2013)

*i love flipboard*



Smirky Guitars said:


> I love the old school video game emulators. With that said, fpse is boss. Wish someone could do a ps2 emulator.. also why doesn't the tw weather widget work in any other launcher? The AccuWeather one that is.

Click to collapse



flibboard is so nice, i recommend it to everyone


----------



## miwanr (Sep 3, 2013)

Real Racing 3, this game give so much fun. 

Sent from my Pebble Blue S3 using xda premium


----------



## Shindouz (Sep 3, 2013)

Speaking about applications my favourite is Airdroid!


----------



## jennifergao (Sep 3, 2013)

*wechat*

Wechat. Easy going with lots of friends on it


----------



## photoamat (Sep 3, 2013)

Smart Launcher Pro and Yandex.shell.


----------



## PeppeMarino (Sep 3, 2013)

i couldn't live without play music


----------



## anddy777 (Sep 3, 2013)

Favoriye widget is UCCW very nice for 
Add home screen widget 


Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## nostrada_ (Sep 3, 2013)

Shindouz said:


> Speaking about applications my favourite is Airdroid!

Click to collapse



Thumbs up for airdroid, amazing what you can with your phone from your web browser.


----------



## PeppeMarino (Sep 3, 2013)

nostrada_ said:


> Thumbs up for airdroid, amazing what you can with your phone from your web browser.

Click to collapse



airdroid , simply amazing


----------



## bigboss954 (Sep 4, 2013)

lte unlimited is also a nice one. gives you all the speed of lte, especially if your phone is flashed and cant have those lil features.


----------



## JasonFitzwilliam (Sep 5, 2013)

XmPlayer is my current favorite app. Always using google maps too


----------



## Caesium133 (Sep 5, 2013)

Launcher: Nova Launcher

It fixed my screen redraw problem, and it has a smoother feel to it.

My music player: Poweramp

I wish Last.fm would fix their scrobbler. Every time I play a song, it'll toss up a scrobble for Wo Fat - Lost Highway. That one song in particular. No idea why.


----------



## NINJ4Z (Sep 5, 2013)

Dashclock and Minimal UI theme would have to be my favorites.


----------



## pwfidel (Sep 6, 2013)

My favorite app is Superuser.


----------



## aeduardors (Sep 6, 2013)

PeppeMarino said:


> airdroid , simply amazing

Click to collapse



+1 its the best!.

ahi disculpen mi ingles, soy de habla hispana


----------



## guedeshot (Sep 6, 2013)

*Greenify*

Greenify. This app changes everything in the phone. Battery save much better and velocity of the responses are much faster than before. great!


----------



## skysat123 (Sep 6, 2013)

My favorite apps is Öffi Haltestellen and MX Player Pro.

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

@ guedeshot,

a very good tip for Greenify app ! THANKS


----------



## steviemch (Sep 6, 2013)

Apps I use the most....Nova Launcher, Es File Explorer, Google Maps (could'nt be without it), VLC Player for my media...not sure about my favourite. For the phone I quite like CallHeads, when a call comes through while you're in an app, it doesn't close the app, you basically get a small image of the person calling which you can then choose to either answer or ignore. Quite a simple idea but one that I find works well.


----------



## aniket.lamba (Sep 6, 2013)

Favourite App: XDA 
Favourite Tweak: Fly on Mod v4 Aplha 10
Favourite Game : Subway Surfers


----------



## ziogrey (Sep 6, 2013)

Favourite App: Advanced Task Killer
Favourite Tweak: SDMErge400
Favourite Game : Bejeweled Blitz


----------



## djangosteen (Sep 7, 2013)

Since my phone isn't a high-end phone, my favourite apps is greenify, this app help my phone a lot.

My favourite widget is beautiful widgets, and I love xhalofloating window which runs on xposed framework!


----------



## giova2111 (Sep 7, 2013)

nova  launcher is the best launcher i've tried


----------



## dwarf_t0ssn (Sep 8, 2013)

Button Savior. I use it constantly!


----------



## »ViK13™ (Sep 8, 2013)

i use the qualcomm app for my nexus 4, it save a lot of battery


----------



## arulbrb (Sep 8, 2013)

Operamini is one of the app that must be installed in my phone

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cgmastertecnology (Sep 8, 2013)

LiveScore Addict
amazing for football's fan!


----------



## dharmabum02 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really appreciate all of the aps that make flashing new roms easier .... and the speed tweaks and 3g hack .. but honestly my favaorite ap is 10000+free ebooks reader ... I spend alot of time at work reading and this ap is wonderful for all of the books it has


----------



## Anderson2 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not in any special order:

Titanium pro
Aquamail pro
Greenify 
ES File Explorer 
QuickPic 
SuperSU 
Avast (for its firewall and theft) 
Notification Toggle 
Lagfix 
ROM toolbox 
Stickmount 
LBE Security 
Tasker 
Unolingo 
Tapatalk 
Calengoo 
Business Calendar 
Colornote 
Etc.


----------



## kcerica (Sep 8, 2013)

I have so many but one of the first apps that I always install on a new device or after reformat is smart taskbar (pro.) I changed the activation settings so that the trigger mode is off so it's only activated from the notification bar. It's kind of like an app drawer you can open from your notification bar (or set up trigger area) so you can launch any app without going to the home screen or app drawer. You can add shortcuts (like settings, contacts, bookmarks etc,) you can open widgets, when you long press on any app you can go to the apps settings page, one click uninstall, edit the app name and add it to one of your labels (categories), access recent & running apps where you can kill the app with the pro version. You can assign labels that are like the categories you have in custom launchers and there's a quick launch spot on top. You can also change the theme if it doesn't look right on your phone or tablet and you can change the transparency...
Obviously I'm crazy about this app, I've been using it for years and I can't imagine Android without it. The developer has made a newer version called smart taskbar 2 but I haven't tried it out since I have the original version set up exactly the way I want it.


----------



## Vortex1212 (Sep 8, 2013)

has anyone else tried buzz launcher here?... found out about it a couple of days ago, not as many personalization options as nova or apex but still very neat.


----------



## malomank (Sep 8, 2013)

*Buzz launcher*



Vortex1212 said:


> has anyone else tried buzz launcher here?... found out about it a couple of days ago, not as many personalization options as nova or apex but still very neat.

Click to collapse



Hi, I tried buzz launcher and has some cool themes, but I had some issues with the widgets because when I try to put one it gave me FC

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

Automate it pro is an app where you can add some rules, for example when I open album or youtube my screen rotate is activated. It's a very useful app.


----------



## neokhark (Sep 9, 2013)

best launcher for me is always Nova Launcher :fingers-crossed:


----------



## jambriz (Sep 9, 2013)

Activating flashlight on lockscreen with cyanogenmod by holding home button.  You have to configure it on settings to activate it though.  Very handy for finding your car keys or wallet or anything in dark. 

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## dwarf_t0ssn (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep, Titanium Backup Pro is another must-have. Being able to create filters that remove bloat from ROMs is just all sorts of handy.


----------



## ankit7273 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Must Have App*

I love Root Checker, AnTuTu benchmark Apps


----------



## jokerhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

I would recommend downloading apex launcher and YouTube downloader from xda or modded YouTube 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## starmaster10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Well so many apps out there to use but i always use Romtoolbox and active apps which is like task manager, as some custom roms don't have a task manager type of program..also like lucky patcher, transdroid, and ftp app, and my favorite app for wifi is wifi file transfer which makes it very easy to transfer file without connecting the phone to pc and has great speeds.


----------



## joaoghost (Sep 11, 2013)

Anderson2 said:


> Not in any special order:
> 
> Titanium pro
> Aquamail pro
> ...

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## harontas (Sep 11, 2013)

*emulator apps*

best apps for me are the back up ones!you can do whatever with your phone and then Backup!  next and as a great fun also!emulators!my childhood in a smartphone!


----------



## 1DerkaDerka (Sep 11, 2013)

angry birds


----------



## Soulseater (Sep 11, 2013)

*1874 eropipl*

Titanium backup
UCCW
Trickster mod


----------



## 1DerkaDerka (Sep 11, 2013)

j3drz3j said:


> It's hard to just name one. Probably my favourite is winamp. Great music media player that I also have on pc. Works with last fm scrobbler as well.

Click to collapse



It really whips the llama's ass...


----------



## WeismanGames (Sep 12, 2013)

*EasyEyz App*

An app I found recently was called EasyEyz. It is kind of like flux for your phone! works on Android Phones and IOS and is free to use. I have no relation to them I just thought it was a neat idea since I've been using it for a while now. Great for when I'm trying not to blind myself at night.
I can't post links yet but thought this was a neat idea if people are interested in looking it up. 
I also did an Unofficial Review on my Youtube Channel MrWeisman4 if anyone is interested in watching that too. The link to the app on google play is also in the video's description.


----------



## fishwy (Sep 12, 2013)

Download Android Apps
The best instant sync Apps across different platforms.  Try  Now! 
I have used it for a long time.
And you can downlod here https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gozap.labisync.android


----------



## Lee Watson (Sep 12, 2013)

*Hello*

I personally think the screendim app was the best app ive ever gotten.
It saves my battery. Definitally worth the time. (Its Free but you can buy the pro version. Which I did)
Go check it out


----------



## SectorAndroidRD (Sep 12, 2013)

Must Have apps for me are:
Titanium Backup Pro, Apex or nova launcher, Google Play Music, Solid Explorer, Screen Filter, Tasker and finally swiftkey.


----------



## K96 (Sep 13, 2013)

Apex Launcher
Titanium Backup
Apollo
CM File manager (Not sure what its name it)

Those are mine.


----------



## arifaziz_2045 (Sep 13, 2013)

*CRT Animation????????*

HI.
I'm new here and have a Canvas HD A116.
I've been able to activate the CRT Animation while locking the device. (CRT OFF)
But how am i supposed to enable CRT Animation while unlocking it. (CRT ON)
Some help please.


----------



## Mrclassified (Sep 13, 2013)

arifaziz_2045 said:


> HI.
> I'm new here and have a Canvas HD A116.
> I've been able to activate the CRT Animation while locking the device. (CRT OFF)
> But how am i supposed to enable CRT Animation while unlocking it. (CRT ON)
> Some help please.

Click to collapse



Try posting that in a forum about your device...this is a general forum.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## delfdabat (Sep 13, 2013)

long press menu or back to kill an app is awesome. also love menu + and - to skip or go back on music tracks.


----------



## galimana (Sep 13, 2013)

My favorites ElectroDroid, Quickpic, Flashlight and Ndrive


----------



## pchetney (Sep 13, 2013)

Greenify and Clean Master 

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JacksoNxy (Sep 13, 2013)

+1 Greenify


----------



## josemanuelo (Sep 14, 2013)

*soundhound*

For the people that like music soundhound is a necesary app !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stilldmoney (Sep 14, 2013)

My favorite apps are: all-in-one toolbox to clean up unnecessary processes-- speed up start up, es file explorer so easy to manage files, GO sms pro is a great sms app, seeder (root) also for speed up, rocket player solid music player, nds4droid great nds emulator.

Least favs: any bloatware included by carriers!!


----------



## Starsky210 (Sep 14, 2013)

my favorite is check formerly page once keeps all my finances in check


----------



## Starsky210 (Sep 14, 2013)

and a good launcher nova, go, apex


----------



## Arunbandroid (Sep 14, 2013)

*ACID Sound Mod*

Hi 

I recently bought the galaxy s3 i9300.. The audio quality of the devic was poor with noise and poor virtualisation. it sucked when i compared with Lumia or Iphone.. I was searching for a way to improve some how.. Installed all stupid equalizer and bass booster apps from Play store, but never had any improvement.Power Amp provided a better quality and i was planning to upgrade to the paid version of the App, Then i stumbled upon ACID

Thanks to XDA , i rooted my android phone and then installed the combination of ACID sound mod and Walkman. Then downloaded  Noozxoide EIZO PRO service.. I selected the same from Settings--->Sound---->Music Effects.. This solved all my problems.. No my phone has transformed into the ultimate soundmachine.

Just hearing to AR Rahman as i am posting this. Its total Awesomeness.. Its better than Lumia or Poweramp 



:victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:


----------



## polx (Sep 14, 2013)

my fave app is netflix


----------



## stilldmoney (Sep 15, 2013)

josemanuelo said:


> For the people that like music soundhound is a necesary app !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



AGREED.
I used to use Shazam but switched to soundhound b/c it seemed to need a smaller sample to detect music.


----------



## josemanuelo (Sep 15, 2013)

*Gravitybox*

For the users of MTK 6589, Gravity box is an awesome app. You can customize a lot of functions, frameworks, hardware keys...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2316070
Thanks to C3C076.


----------



## rajlove20 (Sep 15, 2013)

*facebook others user location track or Trac*

dud any apps for android phone who track or Trac any Facebook user real location on map if person is online or if offline then what is his last position on map... thanks in advanced. ...


----------



## khRymZn (Sep 15, 2013)

Facebook (Constantly on it lol)
YouTube
Nova Launcher (best one imo)


----------



## niquelfer (Sep 15, 2013)

Why whatsapp crashes a lot in LG?


----------



## rfcandy (Sep 15, 2013)

Dolphin Browser
Mx Player
Color Note
Go sms
aCalendar+


----------



## Ajs1992 (Sep 15, 2013)

Nova Launcher Prime and Solid Explorer are my favorites.


----------



## chris9983 (Sep 16, 2013)

*my fav app*

i like anti or dsploit


----------



## polx (Sep 16, 2013)

rfcandy said:


> Dolphin Browser
> Mx Player
> Color Note
> Go sms
> aCalendar+

Click to collapse



u should give naked browser a try.. its the best browser now. u wont be dissapointed.


----------



## AlphaBravo (Sep 16, 2013)

I love to use SwiftKey, ZD Box, Go SMS Pro, and Clipper

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pargop (Sep 16, 2013)

Excellent tweaks are the cronmods tweaks http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1716124. Really wonderful if you have a low internal memory phone (as mine wildfire s - 150 mb). With this tweak (and partitioned SD card) I have now 2 GB of internal memory and it works with no problems. The best is at the moment INT2EXTV2+. Really reccommend!


----------



## polx (Sep 16, 2013)

swiftkey is cool


----------



## DhaAlekz (Sep 16, 2013)

What do you think about RAM Booster? Is it fine using it?


----------



## rfcandy (Sep 16, 2013)

polx said:


> u should give naked browser a try.. its the best browser now. u wont be dissapointed.

Click to collapse



okay!


----------



## DRIPSTER1 (Sep 16, 2013)

mines is the vpn service is subscribed to last month, keeps all of my personal as stuff as is personal.


----------



## sasankau2 (Sep 17, 2013)

*phone cracker*

any one know about phone cracker app? 

one of my friend using apple phone he is tell me my current location 

but my phone is china normal phone (NO GPS NO GPRS NO 3G ) how to do that ????
he told my he is using Mobil phone cracker app on his apple 3gs phone..

i have now android HTC incredible s phone how can i do that ????? 

i tried some app on google play store but that app cant do my requirement... some are fake some are need same app for another partner :crying:


----------



## Nishchhal (Sep 17, 2013)

Cant live without nova/gplaymusic/titanium backup :0

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ashishj (Sep 17, 2013)

*Favourite Root Apps*

1. Love *Proxy Droid* as it allows all apps to connect to my University WiFi Network.
2.* Droid Wall Firewall*
3.* Root App Delete*
4. *Greenify* (It's for the phone what a lubricant is for an engine! :good


----------



## David-B-737 (Sep 17, 2013)

I use "App List Backup", a simple yet useful app I use after flashing.


----------



## emu1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

1. Greenify
2. Titanium Backup
3. Zooper widgets (Amazing custom widget app)
4. Root Explorer

Just a few id recommend


----------



## DhaAlekz (Sep 18, 2013)

Greenify. One of the best apps out there. ^^


----------



## l.skywalker (Sep 19, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

I hopw I will get a new Nexus phone.


----------



## Seether. (Sep 19, 2013)

*Kaspersky antivirus + antitheft*

Hi guys. This i smy first post. I wanted to tell everyone that i tried kaspersky app and it is really great. They made also a tv show here in italy. It's a great app although it isn't really cheap. but well still very good.
Of course you have all the antivirus protection and you can also localize exactly where your phone is when it gets stolen


----------



## iko14iron (Sep 19, 2013)

1) touch control
2) greenify
3) nova launcher   

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 con Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nazmus (Sep 19, 2013)

*the web browser*

I am serious. The quality of the web browser is one of my most important requirements of the device. I access various websites and prefer the web over native apps for things like content consumption. So a good, fast, browser is essential for me.


----------



## tycoo (Sep 19, 2013)

Total Commander, XPrivacy, XposesFramework, Viper4Android, Performance Control :victory:

Without them i would not have moved to JB 4.2.2.


----------



## avinx (Sep 19, 2013)

I really like Sense 5 Toolbox.


----------



## Karchikumar (Sep 20, 2013)

One of the best tool for rooted devices .Try the Rom toolbox lite it involves all the necessary things that is needed for a rooted phone......


U can customize everything you want including boot animation, themes....


Hit thanks if this helped you...

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## fuzzy21 (Sep 20, 2013)

Karchikumar said:


> One of the best tool for rooted devices .Try the Rom toolbox lite it involves all the necessary things that is needed for a rooted phone......
> 
> 
> U can customize everything you want including boot animation, themes....
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. It's a cool app.


----------



## Karchikumar (Sep 20, 2013)

*Rom toolbox*

The Rom tool box forms the best tool for customizing your rooted phone in an wonderful manner......



I recommend this for any rooted users...

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

The Clean master forms the must have rom for rooted phones and you need to grant the SU permission for the app then it will maintain your phone as a clean one without any cache or temp memory.. Yours will be smoothly running with this....



Try it Out and Dont forget to Hit THANKS If I helped you...





-karchikumar


----------



## mindlesSheep (Sep 20, 2013)

Karchikumar said:


> Try it Out and Dont forget to Hit THANKS If I helped you...

Click to collapse



dont beg for thanks, also nova launcher prime and call recorder by skvalex


----------



## JonrossMaddox (Sep 20, 2013)

I like the stark icon set, it looks very nice.


----------



## pskunk (Sep 21, 2013)

*Fav apps*

1. Snapseed
2. KeepasDroid
3. Avast


----------



## priorityqueue (Sep 21, 2013)

Media Utilities (for spotify integration) + Zooper = awesome


----------



## MrNegative370 (Sep 21, 2013)

Battery life heart bar widget i keep it on every android device i got XD


----------



## Maestertk (Sep 22, 2013)

*sprung ngtsam*

Bazooka Launcher taken from Avatar ROM is a super easy way to customize your look without needing to run a custom rom =D


----------



## uerceg (Sep 22, 2013)

WhatsApp - very useful.


----------



## tigre_blanco (Sep 22, 2013)

Google's new Quickoffice is pretty cool.


----------



## nooktablet (Sep 22, 2013)

tigre_blanco said:


> Google's new Quickoffice is pretty cool.

Click to collapse



I don't know why they made quickoffice way better than google drive, like it has find and replace, hyperlink,...
(I'm talking about the app, not the web version)
It's like they're supporting Microsoft docx, pptx etc


----------



## Astrali (Sep 22, 2013)

*launcher*

i love mihome launcher!

this way you can have miui on any phone


----------



## Anderson2 (Sep 22, 2013)

But you can't use it except online. I prefer not to have my docs in the cloud.


----------



## nooktablet (Sep 22, 2013)

Anderson2 said:


> But you can't use it except online. I prefer not to have my docs in the cloud.

Click to collapse



What app are you talking about?


----------



## Anderson2 (Sep 22, 2013)

Anderson2 said:


> But you can't use it except online. I prefer not to have my docs in the cloud.

Click to collapse



Quickoffice


----------



## nooktablet (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes you can use it offline, 
You don't have to save your documents in google drive, just save it in your internal storage


----------



## Anderson2 (Sep 22, 2013)

But when I installed it it would not let me save to my tablet without having first set up a Google drive cloud. That is why I uninstalled it.


----------



## nooktablet (Sep 22, 2013)

Anderson2 said:


> But when I installed it it would not let me save to my tablet without having first set up a Google drive cloud. That is why I uninstalled it.

Click to collapse



Just sign in to your google account, it's just a required step to use the app
After that you don't have to save your docs on the cloud,


----------



## mansy (Sep 23, 2013)

WhatsApp is needed very often...
But I like my crossword puzzles most...


----------



## blibert (Sep 24, 2013)

I like Aviate launcher a lot, I just installed it to check it out but didn't think it would replace Smart Launcher as my default, but it did. Also aCalendar+, Press and Appdialer.


----------



## morbidoso88 (Sep 24, 2013)

Viper4android, tapatalk, titanium backup, nova


----------



## sysak (Sep 25, 2013)

morbidoso88 said:


> Viper4android, tapatalk, titanium backup, nova

Click to collapse



It's gotta be the pie controls. Awesome on any phone with no hardware navigation buttons.


----------



## utanamun (Sep 25, 2013)

I very like wechat. I can found new friend everytime everywhere without share id first


----------



## c4rb0n_01 (Sep 26, 2013)

I like the crossbreeder MOD  Nova Launcher  Bob clock 3D, Hovering Controls  AND NINJA SMS :laugh:


----------



## Manuelpz (Sep 26, 2013)

Zooper widget Viper4android, nova, LMT pie control 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## holmes_mt (Sep 26, 2013)

Simple calendar widget
Facebook 
TouchPal X Keyboard
Multiling Keyboard 
Audioguru

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## verg0 (Sep 26, 2013)

*JKay Framework*

Hi the JKay framework and JKay Deluxe Settings are very good, you can set the flashlight on the power menu and have instant pin unlock like the iphone plus many many more settings


----------



## ogpala (Sep 26, 2013)

Titanium Backup Pro
WhastApp
Viber


----------



## acoustikamusika (Sep 26, 2013)

Flipboard, Walkman player, dolphin browser


----------



## zincfive (Sep 26, 2013)

*Snow Flakes Free*

Snow Flakes Free best wallpaper for skiers


----------



## HunterN (Sep 27, 2013)

My favorite application is the NoXposed app. Gives a wide array of customization.


----------



## ImpulsePie (Sep 27, 2013)

I must say I'm loving the AOSP browser compared to Chrome. Chrome has that stupid swipe through tabs stuff which sometimes gets in the way of just scrolling horizontally through a page. 

Also loving Power Toggles on my 4.3 GE ROM. Makes up for missing the default Samsung ones.

USB Mass Storage Enabler is great, means I can still use my GS4 in my car as if it was an iPod (loads all the music on my SD card onto the car's head deck). The bluetooth in my car isn't great (sounds tinny) so this is a massive saver.


----------



## shaungregg (Sep 27, 2013)

mark manning said:


> My favorite is lookout
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Lookout scared the crap out of me, I messed up logging into my phone like 3 times with the pattern and then a few minutes later I got an email and its a picture of me from Lookout and I looked like hell lol.

---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 AM ----------

Favorite apps are Waze for navigation and Taptu for all my news and technology reading. The worst app would have to be Amazon app store app and the only reason I ever install it is to get a paid app free when they have something decent like Swiftkey, then I quickly uninstall Amazon again.


----------



## grandesballo (Sep 27, 2013)

UCCW and ADW launcher, they can be used together for some cool customisation 



Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DarkStopDying (Sep 27, 2013)

Most favorite game
Galaxy Legend

Most spectacular app
Sixaxis

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Super_Luddite (Sep 27, 2013)

Razow94 said:


> My favorite game is color sheep, very addictive and requise you to think very fast and distinct between different colors.
> My favorite app is Google keep, the best notes app i know, very very simple.

Click to collapse



I've tried using Google Keep, bu I can't quite figure out why/how I should use it? Could you give me some examples as to how this can help me?


----------



## IronCityMZ3 (Sep 28, 2013)

Best app... Lux auto brightness 

Most frustrating game... Candy crush! 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kvacka (Sep 28, 2013)

Do you know of an app that encrypts and uploads folder to Dropbox?
I can not find any app that can do this:

* Encrypts files before sending them to Dropbox.
* You can select entire directories and new files are uploaded automatically.
* The files can be decrypted with a computer (Windows software).
* Uploads automatically when connected via WIFI.

All apps I've tried got the problem that you have to select individual files, this does not work for me.

Anyone know an app that can do what I want?

(If it can upload to a FTP-server it would also work aslong as the files are encrypted and can get decrypted on my Windows-PC.)


----------



## JimFre (Sep 28, 2013)

Too many to mention but on the top of my head I really like juice defender, sd maid and the best keyboard is by far swiftkey.


----------



## mt40 (Sep 29, 2013)

My favourite app is 6tag on windows phone, what a great instagram app


----------



## LeoriCan (Sep 29, 2013)

I guess it's Flipboard which keeps me posted on everything all around the world. and Beautiful Widgets rocks!


----------



## Nuwairi (Sep 29, 2013)

*favorite tweak*

i think my favorite tweak is penber engine haha


----------



## Oudjat13 (Sep 29, 2013)

My favorite application is AppyGeek.
This is the best way to know everything in the world of Geek.


----------



## fyska (Sep 29, 2013)

IronCityMZ3 said:


> Best app... Lux auto brightness
> 
> Most frustrating game... Candy crush!
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I really don't understand the appeal of candy crush - it's just Bejewelled! Right?!


----------



## zebra_d (Sep 30, 2013)

BBC weather widget and app is my favourite. Regarding candy crush, I think it is overrated and annoying.


----------



## Monty.728 (Sep 30, 2013)

i Like to make custom roms and tweaks ..... i even like such apps wich is very usefull to oprate android system like root explorer , gallary blutooth file transfer etc..


----------



## tangoboyz (Sep 30, 2013)

*Besides Goo manager*

I live in the networking so all of the VPN clients are great, speedtest.net.  I LOVE the gestures that come stock on the Galaxy S4 too!!


----------



## Super_Luddite (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Greenify, 1ChannelWeather, and of course GMusic because of it's amazing sync capabilities


----------



## 370H55V (Oct 1, 2013)

RAM Manager Pro by Juwe11 for my G2x :good:


----------



## araujo3rd (Oct 1, 2013)

Smartkeyboard Pro is my favorite app, a life saver


----------



## Honikou (Oct 1, 2013)

370H55V said:


> RAM Manager Pro by Juwe11 for my G2x :good:

Click to collapse



better than android task killer ?


----------



## nuribg (Oct 2, 2013)

lenovo camera and super gallery for sgs4


----------



## snmatias (Oct 2, 2013)

link2sd


----------



## steve0908 (Oct 2, 2013)

I really love instagram but i have to admit that, right now, the best one is an italian one.
Gestore3g.

basically it disconnets your mobile from the 3g network after 3 minutes from turning off the display.
after that you can decide the frequency to re-enable the 3g network so you receive all mails and stuff.

it's great!


----------



## pankarol (Oct 3, 2013)

Have to check that out! 
Thanks!


----------



## The assasin (Oct 3, 2013)

SETCPU
Swiftkey

And ******XDA DEV.  APP******

is my best app. 

My ace plus was useless b4 until my browser bring me to XDA site and found a lot of intersesting thing about my phone there. Now i my phone is running a JB 4.2.2 CYANOGEM MOD. 
''''Thanks tO _____"THE WHISP" 

XDA ROCKS!!!! 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## robbsterr (Oct 3, 2013)

*Swiftkey*

Swiftkey is absolutely my favorite App!


----------



## amit6351 (Oct 3, 2013)

*best laucher*

guys please tell me tsf shell or nova launcher which is bast as low ram consumtion

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

fav app lucky patcher


----------



## blackrebel (Oct 4, 2013)

advanced task killer and ES File Explorer File Manager are very helpful.


----------



## squidlr (Oct 4, 2013)

*the ightch*

MIUI file explorer miles ahead of everything else.


----------



## mt40 (Oct 4, 2013)

MX Player, I love the subtitle feature


----------



## zaris (Oct 4, 2013)

ES File explorer, Dolphin browser, Blackmart!


----------



## The assasin (Oct 4, 2013)

What version you are using? I use that app b4 but after several updates its not working anymore. 

**      **


----------



## icyknight (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is my favorite

*File manager:* ES File Manger
*Browser:* Chrome
*Productivity and pdf reader:* OfficeSuite Pro
*Note taking:* Google Keep
*Maps:* Waze (sometimes Google Maps)
*Public transportation time table:* Transit app
*2 factor auth:* Authy (I ditched Google Authenticator because this one has online backup for the tokens and easily restore when you flash new roms.)
*Others:* YouTube, Gmail, Google Drive, Dropbox, WhatsApp, Where'sMyDroid, Speedtest.net.


----------



## zerogees (Oct 5, 2013)

For those who can read some Chinese, QQMusic is great. I'm paying equivalent of USD$1.50 (provided you're able to purchase QQ point cards) for unlimited HQ music downloads. I've been able to find most english songs i've wanted and new songs are added all the time.


----------



## wesely (Oct 5, 2013)

SuperBeam: really useful, fast and easy to use.


----------



## brontolon (Oct 6, 2013)

quickpic is fundamental


----------



## aanonymous (Oct 6, 2013)

A combination of Tasker and NFC Task Laucher.


----------



## dacthangtw (Oct 6, 2013)

ight be in a dying breed that likes the Timescape app for twitter and facebook feed


----------



## kratosrazor (Oct 6, 2013)

just diceplayer & ttpod & puffin


----------



## davisan1 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Essentials*

Battery Calibration
Root explorer (far better than ES)
Swiftkey
Xposed installer and App Settings (change dpi per app)


----------



## tminhsolska (Oct 6, 2013)

Viper4android is awesome


----------



## brontolon (Oct 6, 2013)

Opera Mini is essential


----------



## kevkheira (Oct 7, 2013)

Songza is my fav app!!:good:


----------



## durancharles27 (Oct 7, 2013)

My favorite app is Disable Service and File Manager by Rimsoft


----------



## Recognized Noob (Oct 7, 2013)

*Fav app*

Root explorer is best


----------



## stex_zombie (Oct 7, 2013)

Whatsapp
Swiftkey
Youtube
MXplayer

(what i use most)


----------



## martisa06 (Oct 7, 2013)

Clean master is essential to keep "cleean & fast" your phone

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## fooeynet (Oct 7, 2013)

blackrebel said:


> advanced task killer and ES File Explorer File Manager are very helpful.

Click to collapse



+1 on ES File Explorer!


----------



## nguyenthienqui (Oct 8, 2013)

MX Player, Tapatalk, PowerAmp....:silly:


----------



## nikolas1274 (Oct 9, 2013)

So here my favorite

ES explorer
swype
greenify
titanium backup


----------



## tyler999 (Oct 9, 2013)

apps : greenify, trickster mod, lucky patcher, SwiftKey, blackmart

tweak:AppOptimizer.zip, Awesome-kernel_cleaning_script.zip


----------



## JMMPRATES (Oct 9, 2013)

If you like bodybuilding, Jefit it's a great app


----------



## XanderApps (Oct 9, 2013)

This might be a bit uninteresting if you're not from Sweden but my favorite widget is Bankdroid (showing how much money you have on you bank account as a widget. )


----------



## anurag.dev1512 (Oct 9, 2013)

*[my app] my favourite app is my own creation*

APP NAME = FILE QUEST
APP IMAGE = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




PLAYSTORE LINK = https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.ultimate.tasker&hl=en


----------



## XanderApps (Oct 9, 2013)

anurag.dev1512 said:


> APP NAME = FILE QUEST
> APP IMAGE = IMAGE
> PLAYSTORE LINK = LINK

Click to collapse



I don't want to step on any toes or anything but. Wow, you don't think you could tone down the description of the app a bit, I mean, geez. You promise a lot...


----------



## torch.hunk (Oct 10, 2013)

*Android Must Have Apps*

*MUST HAVE ANDROID APPS*

1. Adfree 
2. App Cache cleaner
3. Clean Master
4. Battery Doctor
5. SD Speed increase
6. Link2SD
7. TubeMate
8. AppLock
9. Mobileuncle Tool

Adfree and TubeMate are not available on Play Store
You will have to google them.

I see a Add free, clean, fast SD card reading device with a healthy battery and personal data protected.


----------



## salutcemoi (Oct 10, 2013)

- Flash Image GUI, especially for HTC owners who dont want to bother with achieving S-OFF; saved my life when I had the HTC One S; best $$$ I've spent on the Play Store....

- ES file explorer

- Lucky Patcher 

- PowerAmp

- Fusion Music Player: also has built-in MP3 downloader and radio stations

- 1Weather

- Swiftkey

- Alarm Clock Extreme

- ROM Manager from Clockword

- Helium for app data backup


----------



## PackMan123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Neutron 
Titanium backup


----------



## koto09 (Oct 10, 2013)

I really recommend Nova Launcher !


----------



## Replicante80 (Oct 10, 2013)

Smart Launcher, it has a nice visuals and it orders the apps.


----------



## alaminok (Oct 10, 2013)

Camscanner 
Smart lock app free.


----------



## knightandroid (Oct 10, 2013)

I had trouble finding a shopping list app that did what I wanted and looked like I wanted, then I found this one! I love it 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.alstersoft.shoppinglist

P.S. I am not affiliated in any with the developer(s) of this app.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## alaminok (Oct 10, 2013)

ain't notes or memo done the thing ?


----------



## alpine111573 (Oct 11, 2013)

es explorer, very usefull


----------



## miwanr (Oct 11, 2013)

Zooper Widget, very customisable widget. 

Sent from my Pebble Blue S3 using xda premium


----------



## ZeeeYad (Oct 11, 2013)

zaris said:


> ES File explorer, Dolphin browser, Blackmart!

Click to collapse



Why isn't blackmart working now? Where can I get the latest updated Apk? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Oct 11, 2013)

ZeeeYad said:


> Why isn't blackmart working now? Where can I get the latest updated Apk?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Errrr noob

You are not allowed to discuss anything about piracy on xda

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Jackamma (Oct 11, 2013)

koto09 said:


> I really recommend Nova Launcher !

Click to collapse



I'm according to you! Nova Launcher, best launcher I've ever seen! There are a lot of functions and graphic settings!


----------



## Dayco (Oct 11, 2013)

*Timely*, very nice and usefull application!


----------



## DiegoxG (Oct 12, 2013)

To me the best launcher is apex, simply to use, I don't want such customizable things

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## martisa06 (Oct 12, 2013)

Active lockscreen, is fantastic tomanage all you need from your phone ,free on play store !

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Maurinho_84 (Oct 12, 2013)

For my opinion Es EXPLORER is the best!! It is very easy!!!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 usando XDA Premium HD app


----------



## dhruv7855 (Oct 12, 2013)

i think xplore file manager and mx player are the most loved apps by me...:cyclops::cyclops:


----------



## nooktablet (Oct 12, 2013)

Viji for those like korean dramas


----------



## goktahan (Oct 13, 2013)

I think duolingo is perfect for language learning puposes.


----------



## menski (Oct 13, 2013)

Im using Inkpad every day at work also MX player with arm codecs works like a charm.


----------



## Bloody1901 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think Endomondo is a really good application to run.

Very usefull


----------



## dhruv7855 (Oct 13, 2013)

can anyone suggest best app for reverting back the game scores after flashing new roms?


----------



## davisan1 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Arcus*

My favourite app is Arcus Weather.  Not the prettiest, but very functional and a comprehensive widget. It's very accurate and FREE!


----------



## adildroid29 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think the anti thief application very useful. because experience had lost hand held


----------



## benJX (Oct 13, 2013)

A!M!I!R said:


> all of "go" apps is excellent.

Click to collapse



I don't really like these, you always need to download and install another thing to make them fully working.
At the beginning you only want a new launcher and after 10 minutes you're done with your 30 go apps, it makes me feel that the go team totally invades my phone !

For me the most beautiful widget stills the Sense 4 clock & weather widget with the steel theme applied






Sent from my ElementalXed One S


----------



## come2mynation (Oct 13, 2013)

Friendcaster
Tweetcaster
Rootexplorer
Whatsapp
Camera Zoom FX


----------



## saifer92 (Oct 13, 2013)

whatsapp
tapatalk
gps status
news republic
es explorer file


----------



## devehman (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone have an app to monitor battery life?


----------



## nuribg (Oct 14, 2013)

whatsapp


----------



## Brambleclaw (Oct 14, 2013)

My favourite app is ES file explorer, so many usefull tools.


----------



## rendi78f9b194 (Oct 15, 2013)

I still can not choose a suitable and still think, that the best expensive: D


----------



## indian_ocean (Oct 15, 2013)

*mine too *



Brambleclaw said:


> My favourite app is ES file explorer, so many usefull tools.

Click to collapse




very usefulll


----------



## Ne0x86 (Oct 16, 2013)

Es Explorer  &  titanium backup

Enviado desde mi Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## iWon't (Oct 16, 2013)

I really like SwiftKey, Onavo, Clean Master and Google Keep. All of these are among the imperatives after booting a new ROM or wipe.


----------



## Blkops187 (Oct 16, 2013)

*nedynar some*

My top 3 favorite apps TV stream to watch the walking dead , titanium back up and call of mini


----------



## qzcgd (Oct 16, 2013)

I couldn't really go back to not using SwiftKey... I live in the Canadian province of Quebec and use both official languages about 50/50 and that keyboard is such a timesaver. Best purchase ever! (Although I would really like if they added support for Emoji characters in there...)


----------



## GuestK00358 (Oct 16, 2013)

Swiftkey, TI backup, and trickster mod!


----------



## allan1229 (Oct 18, 2013)

thenoobhasgb said:


> Swiftkey, TI backup, and trickster mod!

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unknownkj (Oct 18, 2013)

best buys are swiftkey, titanium backup, nova launcher. my bread and butter apps


----------



## Strongholder_21 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Prey Anti-Theft*



mark manning said:


> My favorite is lookout
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Hi. Personally, I reccomend you "Prey Anti-Theft", it´s free (with a device quantity supported in the free version) and its light, don´t overconsume the system RAM and works silently on the system background. Ah, and it´s multiplatform (PC, Mac OSX, Android, iOS and BlackBerry) . Go test it yourself and make your own opinion. (I´m a new user, this is my first post and I can´t post outlinks , but you always can go to the Play Store and download the App :good:.

Ah, and ES File Explorer 3.0 FTW!!!...

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## DiegoxG (Oct 19, 2013)

The Bible, Netflix, IM+ and MyBoy for gba games 

Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk


----------



## grunted (Oct 19, 2013)

Best launcher most customizable tsf shell
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## combat goofwing (Oct 19, 2013)

Strava for cycling is ace 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2013)

jj_17 said:


> I'm sorry but I have to post 10 times to comment in development forums so that's because I'm posting it. (Sorry for my English I'm Spanish)

Click to collapse



Spamming isn't the way to do it. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## cinco312 (Oct 20, 2013)

I just got rid of my iPad for a Nexus 7 and didn't think it would be this hard to find a portfolio app for my photos. I tried Appafolio and Fotolio, Fotolio is ok, I'm hoping to find something better, preferably a paid app. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## zyrzox (Oct 21, 2013)

Brambleclaw said:


> My favourite app is ES file explorer, so many usefull tools.

Click to collapse



ES is a must-have app! Like you said, it's incredibly useful!

I've been running it since the Daze of Hero and it just keeps getting better. For me, the best bits are the LAN, FTP and cloud-based file management functions.


----------



## sd0070 (Oct 22, 2013)

zyrzox said:


> ES is a must-have app! Like you said, it's incredibly useful!
> 
> I've been running it since the Daze of Hero and it just keeps getting better. For me, the best bits are the LAN, FTP and cloud-based file management functions.

Click to collapse



I know you mentioned a couple things there, but I'm curious why people like es explorer over root explorer? I've been using root explorer for years (probably just cuz I paid for it, and I never had an issue with it). Does es explorer have all the same functionality like unzip files, mount as rw, etc? Does it have things that root explorer doesn't have? 

SG4


----------



## zyrzox (Oct 22, 2013)

sd0070 said:


> I know you mentioned a couple things there, but I'm curious why people like es explorer over root explorer? I've been using root explorer for years (probably just cuz I paid for it, and I never had an issue with it). Does es explorer have all the same functionality like unzip files, mount as rw, etc? Does it have things that root explorer doesn't have?
> 
> SG4

Click to collapse



Don't really have a reason as to why I've stuck with ES over the years, other than the one you mentioned - that I haven't had an issue with it! It does everything I need it to do, is updated regularly and has never given me any problems. I think it's pretty normal for people to find an app they like and stick with it...I haven't ever needed to do anything that ES hasn't been able to do, so I haven't even tried Root Explorer or any of the others that are out there. Maybe that's just me being stupid.


----------



## ssenemosewa (Oct 22, 2013)

sd0070 said:


> I know you mentioned a couple things there, but I'm curious why people like es explorer over root explorer?
> SG4

Click to collapse



I can't speak for zyrzox, but personally, I like it because it's the only explorer-like program that functions COMPLETELY on my tablet.

See, I have a Lenovo A2107A-F.  Lenovo, in their infinite wisdom, neutered ICS on this tablet in strange ways.  The bluetooth stack is crippled.  Network browsing using "traditional" methods? Forget about it.  Too many other quirks to mention here.

To make matter worse, Lenovo offers dismal support for this tablet.  Try a custom ROM, you say? Nope.  Even XDA hasn't been able to come up with a reliable method yet because of the strange bootloader on this puppy.

Getting back to ES, it somehow manages to overcome all the Lenovo related file system limitations.  Easy network browsing? Check.  Bluetooth file transfers? Check.  Root functions? Check.

EVERY other similar program fails in some way on this tablet.  And I've tried them all.  Repeatedly.


----------



## verret (Oct 22, 2013)

A must have app for me is ELIXIR. It gives you a lot of info about your device. It was useful for me to find the SIM serial number, since it wasn't any other way but calling service provider, and this is always a headache!


----------



## Gennew (Oct 23, 2013)

*apps idea 4 wp8*

after seeing the n9 review,i was like what the hell is wrong with nokia,how cud they afford to go below expectations in the wp os.they should ave done better.with recent issue in full gear,it would b a bad idea 4 any good developer to creat the ffg apps
1. swipemanager:to enable wp users customise their fone by jst swiping i.e swipe from top of an app to close it,swipe from the left to display events / notification centre,swip and hold halfway to pop up a set of quick shortcut e.t.c.
2.lockmanager to give other lock options like on android


----------



## scematics (Oct 23, 2013)

*[Q] Looking for best free sms for android*

Hello everyone

From ur experience what is the best free sms for android which gives u the capability to choose ur own sender phone id ?


----------



## RidiculousHat (Oct 24, 2013)

not impressed with scope -- i've been looking for an app with a unified timeline for facebook and twitter ever back since when tweetdeck was getting updated, but there just isn't one that can keep timeline position and work as expected. i've tried hootsuite, scope, and seesmic... they all had major deficiencies somewhere or other.

as of right now i don't recommend any unified stream solution on android, and that's super lame. hopefully some dev will come along and make an awesome app that's worth paying for.


----------



## JamesDain (Oct 24, 2013)

*Favourite apps*

WhatsApp
Adobe reader, Kingsoft office
Maps, Maps ruler, GPS test
Super backup (for contacts and SMS)
File Explorer, Uninstall Master
NewsHog
Chrome, Opera mini
TubeMate


----------



## JackRIPx (Oct 24, 2013)

*Antivirus*

which is the antivirus app?


----------



## patri3x (Oct 24, 2013)

My favourite apps from Android are and must for me...
1.Xplore(Small in size,Smooth and Works like charm),
2.Adaway,
3.Opera Mini,
4.MX player,
5.Solitaire


----------



## xavier1337 (Oct 26, 2013)

Is there a Diary/Journal app for Android that is like "Momento" for IOS?... by that I mean one that. An.import your tweets and status' from Facebook?

I've used to keep a Journal/Diary and update it quite regularly, as its always been good to right things down, whether they are good or bad (I'm sure some of you are the same)

So perhaps some of you fellow XDA users help me with this.

Thanks Guys,

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## cjx (Oct 27, 2013)

JackRIPx said:


> which is the antivirus app?

Click to collapse



I am using Kaspersky (paid version) on my Desire Z and so far so good.


----------



## xavier1337 (Oct 28, 2013)

What's the best app for hiding photos?... kind of like a secret photo album basically.
:thumbup:
Thanks guys,

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## hannmja (Oct 29, 2013)

xavier1337 said:


> What's the best app for hiding photos?... kind of like a secret photo album basically.
> :thumbup:
> Thanks guys,

Click to collapse



maybe you can search on Playstore this "Hide Pictures - Hide It Pro"


----------



## cinco312 (Oct 29, 2013)

xavier1337 said:


> What's the best app for hiding photos?... kind of like a secret photo album basically.
> :thumbup:
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Gallery Lock 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mig.app.gallery

Vaulty
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.theronrogers.vaultypro

I like Vaulty better


----------



## AnTuTuLabs (Oct 29, 2013)

JackRIPx said:


> which is the antivirus app?

Click to collapse



currently, most Android mobile antivirus apps are file based. so what you expect mobile antivirus does is the first question. 
security protection to phone device is different from PC.


----------



## xavier1337 (Oct 29, 2013)

hannmja said:


> maybe you can search on Playstore this "Hide Pictures - Hide It Pro"

Click to collapse









cinco312 said:


> Gallery Lock
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mig.app.gallery
> 
> Vaulty
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks, I appreciate your help.  


Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesDain (Oct 30, 2013)

I am using "Vaulty" to hide pictures and videos.  Very easy to hide and unhide.


----------



## dkdkdk07 (Oct 30, 2013)

VERY USEFUL APPS RECOMMENDATIONS:

GREENIFY - keep em calm..
OPERA MINI - fast and furious
PIXLR-O-MATIC - fun
SNAPSEED - a little serious
PLAYER PRO - just great
NOVA LAUNCHER PRIME - just my preference


----------



## xavier1337 (Oct 30, 2013)

dkdkdk07 said:


> VERY USEFUL APPS RECOMMENDATIONS:
> 
> GREENIFY - keep em calm..
> OPERA MINI - fast and furious
> ...

Click to collapse




In heard Greenify is good, but only if you ROOT right?

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## pskunk (Oct 30, 2013)

zyrzox said:


> ES is a must-have app! Like you said, it's incredibly useful!
> 
> I've been running it since the Daze of Hero and it just keeps getting better. For me, the best bits are the LAN, FTP and cloud-based file management functions.

Click to collapse



Can't agree with you more...ES is one of those first app I install after flashing my phone with new ROMs! Kudos ES!


----------



## josepheshrick (Oct 30, 2013)

I have used the lookout system until i have chose to get a paid mobile phone security from bitdefender. It's good enough and also it has some great features. you should try it.


----------



## pskunk (Oct 30, 2013)

1. KeepassDroid
2. Whatsapp
3. Snapseed
4. PicsArt
5. App Defender
6. Avast
7. Rocket Player
8. Nova Launcher
9. G-Drive
10. MX Player
11. Flipboard
12. Pinterest
13 Facebook
14. Twitter
15. Aldiko
16. Polaris Office

Must have apps for me.


----------



## dkdkdk07 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes you should have root to use greenify.. 

Sent from my LG-p705 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anurag.dev1512 (Nov 4, 2013)

*hey dude....*



XanderApps said:


> I don't want to step on any toes or anything but. Wow, you don't think you could tone down the description of the app a bit, I mean, geez. You promise a lot...

Click to collapse



hey bro... what u found unpleasant abt my app..
plzzz tell me then i will be able to fix that issue.....


----------



## goldieds (Nov 4, 2013)

Can someone recomend me a to do list app please.
I seem to struggle to find one that simply works now.
 The features I need are;

the ability to populate my calender (for example if i create a note saying meet emily with a timestamp of say 6pm on wednesday it will block off this chunk of my calender
also tasks that I can check off as completed (pick up milk for example)
a way for it to remind me to create the next days list the night before
and a way for the list to pop up in the morning.

Thanks


----------



## xavier1337 (Nov 4, 2013)

Heya guys,
What are your thoughts on Lockscreen Replacements and what is/are the best/most secure ones to use?

I've heard of "GO Locker", but was obviously looking for reviews from you guys (The pros)

Cheers in advance,

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolling Pank (Nov 6, 2013)

*Pipo*

Searching for new& good apps to install in my Pipo M6pro to enjoy myself and help remand some things or assist some stuff  daily. 

Hope for some suggestions.


----------



## playswithphones (Nov 9, 2013)

Didn't like golocker very buggy at times ymmv


----------



## xavier1337 (Nov 9, 2013)

playswithphones said:


> Didn't like golocker very buggy at times ymmv

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply, Im sticking with the stock for now, it just seems the safest. 

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## playswithphones (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah that works


----------



## mrishantsharma01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Which is the best anti-virus app for android?


----------



## xavier1337 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've had a little search around and can't find anything recent.

As I am on GMAIL, I was trying Boomerang for a couple of weeks and there were several issues I had with it.

So going on your own experiences, what do you guys use for your email/Gmail and which have you found the best.

Cheers,

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## ssenemosewa (Nov 12, 2013)

xavier1337 said:


> So going on your own experiences, what do you guys use for your email/Gmail and which have you found the best.

Click to collapse



I've been using K-9 Mail for a while now.  While it has its quirks now and then, I've found it to be the best of what I've tried.

I check about a dozen accounts, half of which are gmail based.  K-9 handles all of them seemlessly.  I couldn't function without its unified inbox feature.


----------



## boriska975 (Nov 12, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey guys any app which shows which app draining my battery ? I have wakelog detector for now, bestbatterystats won't work as I am on non root,thanks

Sent from Nexus 7 3G using XDA Premium @ Indishell Lab


----------



## Kolqhoz (Nov 13, 2013)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> Hey guys any app which shows which app draining my battery ? I have wakelog detector for now, bestbatterystats won't work as I am on non root,thanks
> 
> Sent from Nexus 7 3G using XDA Premium @ Indishell Lab

Click to collapse



This is actually built in android. just go Settings>battery and you will find a list of which app is using the most your battery power as a percentage of the battery you lost. A tap on the graph will show you more about carrier signal, wifi and stuff so you can know if any of these drains your battery (you'll have to switch radio.img to fix that which make rooting mandatory I believe).

Anyway if this is not what you need you can also try System monitor (a search on the store will provide you with the download, the dev's name is Christian Göllner so that you don't get the wrong one) which will show anything you could want to know about what's happening on your phone (including live app CPU consumption)

Hope it helps.


----------



## solas12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Best antirus app is avg so far

GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## xavier1337 (Nov 14, 2013)

solas12 said:


> Best antirus app is avg so far
> 
> GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



What about "Lookout"?

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## djangosteen (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone here using emoze email app? Is it dangerous? Because i ve recieved email which says suspicious log in attempt from israel.


Sent from my LG-P705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logik200 (Nov 15, 2013)

What is the best camera app to get?


----------



## kelticdave (Nov 17, 2013)

I've used quite a few launcher apps but nothing comes close to the clean and user-friendliness of action launcher pro. Its definitely worth its money. The app tray side swiping in from the left makes accessing all apps on your phone a breeze. 

I'm not one for clutter I hate have loads of pages but I want to have quick and easy access to all my apps without fuss and this does all that. 

:good:


----------



## cinco312 (Nov 17, 2013)

Logik200 said:


> What is the best camera app to get?

Click to collapse



I use CameraZoom and Camara FV-5


----------



## autom8r (Nov 17, 2013)

Everyone looking to save money towards a goal or upcoming bill should try Saving Made Simple.

If you have kids, and you want to them to only have access to the apps you choose, you need Kids Zone Parental Controls.

Both are free apps.


----------



## DevelopersROMTeam (Nov 17, 2013)

Good


----------



## heavymetall66 (Nov 17, 2013)

very good


----------



## slaveration (Nov 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried Condi (Mini Tasker) yet? It is any good compared to Tasker? Would really like to have automation app but preferably free app rather than paid app for this moment.


----------



## hp6830s (Nov 19, 2013)

Logik200 said:


> What is the best camera app to get?

Click to collapse




Android 4.3 PhotoSphere Camera,installed before few hours...but cant change my resolution on 5 PM (it says 3). My phone got 5 mp camera.


----------



## asfandyarali2 (Nov 22, 2013)

*avast antitheft is best*



joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



i think avast antitheft app is best


----------



## KserNooob (Nov 23, 2013)

lookout or anti-virus :good:


----------



## david7598 (Nov 25, 2013)

*App review*

I came across this app

SanDisk Memory Zone

I love it. It not only let's you manage your internal and external memory but also connects you to all of your major cloud services. You can set it up to do automatic backups of your apps and data, pictures/videos, contacts, text messages and other things on your phone. It will also restore the Info after a device reset. This app doesn't require root which is nice. This app is definitely worth a try and its also free. Here's the link to it in the play store 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sandisk.mz

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## r333xxw0LF3h (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks interesting. May give it a try.


----------



## justinlee9 (Nov 25, 2013)

would like to try it out!


----------



## yossi33 (Nov 26, 2013)

good


----------



## Xenoxda (Nov 27, 2013)

david7598 said:


> I came across this app
> 
> SanDisk Memory Zone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks. will try this app.


----------



## fastfalco382 (Nov 28, 2013)

Wrong Thread!


----------



## desmond462 (Dec 1, 2013)

*The best anti-theft apps*



mark manning said:


> My favorite is lookout
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



I would agree that Lookout is a awesome apps and also as a antivirus protecter which is good,but for the purpose of theft, i found out that Androidlost apps is the best for such a purpose cause what it does,it allow you the user to control your phone from any computer,tablet or smartphones with internet access. Your able to control your phone via the internet. You can do so much with this apps ,check it out.


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 2, 2013)

there is a list. 

1- Whats app ( no justification required   )
2- Social networking - Quora - FB- Twitter
3- Informative - Flipboard (you get all your info into one basket 
4- Security- Purevpn, Best vpn, best services , best customer service.

I dont play games so no game app.

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------

here is a list. 

1- Whats app ( no justification required   )
2- Social networking - Quora - FB- Twitter
3- Informative - Flipboard (you get all your info into one basket 
4- Security- Purevpn, Best vpn, best services , best customer service.

Here are the links, for quora : 
http://www.QUORA.com 
http://www.flipboard.com
http://www.purevpn.com

I dont play games so no game app.


----------



## kepitsimple (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest me a good keep awake App which prevents ma note 1 from going to sleep mode while i m reading and is lightweight as well? It's really annoying that i've to keep touching the screen to dodge the sleeping. Thanks.


----------



## neoonwheels (Dec 3, 2013)

My best app list is:

1. WhatsApp
2. Eye in the sky weather app
3. Root Explorer
4. GPS status and toolkit
5. Google Maps


----------



## previlutioN (Dec 3, 2013)

it looks pretty fun.. :cheers:


----------



## solidhadriel (Dec 3, 2013)

neoonwheels said:


> My best app list is:
> 
> 1. WhatsApp
> 2. Eye in the sky weather app
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, google maps certainly is on my top of the list. Except when it tells me to go a way that is incorrect while traveling to an amusement park.


----------



## gonzas144 (Dec 4, 2013)

google maps is crap for navigation. unfortunately is the only one available for android. 
What's the best VPN app?


----------



## xing8119 (Dec 4, 2013)

I use apps that with small size and support os2.3, cause my phone is low.


----------



## omachrison (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey everyone Omachrison here.
When I searched Application for a fast and smooth management of sound profiles.I found this app called Smart Volume Control on play store.Before this I have used apps like tasker, locale, audio manager Pro.None of those able to do sound profile management as good as this. So I'm posting it here to share it with all you folks over here

*    Smart Volume Control +*

    Here are the some of Features

    - fully customizable sound Profiles
    - setup Volumes, Bluetooth, WiFi, Mobile data, Aeroplane mode, Call forwarding, Screen brightness and Ringtone
    - mute or raise volume for selected contacts
    - switch profiles by Timers, Locations and Calendar events
    - Speed volume mode and Headphones mode
    - 23 Widgets designed for quick and convenient control from your home screen
    - various application and widget skins for perfect harmony with the color and settings of your Android

    I'm highly recommend this app If your looking for a good Sound profile management application

    Here is the PlayStore Link :- https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cz.directservices.SmartVolumeControl (completely free and the same like full version, but limited to number of use of each feature)


----------



## zhewu (Dec 6, 2013)

*What weather app should I download for my phone?*

Hi guys: I got my new iphone early this week. I need to fill it with new apps. Cause I am really care about the daily weather. So I need to have a perfect weather app in my phone. However, there are so many free weather app in the market. Yahoo Weather possibly the most popular weather app so far, but it is too common!  Accuweather is ok, but I don not really like it. Anyone heard of MoWeather, it is a new weather app, with pic sharing function, which I found quite interesting. Anyone has any other weather could share with me, cheers!!!!!:good:

[


----------



## shashank g (Dec 6, 2013)

kepitsimple said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest me a good keep awake App which prevents ma note 1 from going to sleep mode while i m reading and is lightweight as well? It's really annoying that i've to keep touching the screen to dodge the sleeping. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Take a look at "Stay Alive! Keep screen awake"
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.synetics.stay.alive

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nala_ (Dec 8, 2013)

shashank g said:


> Take a look at "Stay Alive! Keep screen awake"
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.synetics.stay.alive
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i like "keep screen on" from the market.


----------



## eatsleep (Dec 9, 2013)

*[DISCUSSION][REVIEWS] Consolidated App Reviews, Recommendations & Discussions Thread*

Hi, 
I am in A search for a app which will integrate my phone's led with music.

Apps which  i found use the microphone for that purpose, which does'nt gives a good experience...

APPS tried= Torch Music, Mobostrobe, FlashMusic Free.....


----------



## Mr_Budyniowski (Dec 9, 2013)

Root App remover
Kingsoft Office
MxPlayer
Moon+Reader
Jetpack Joyride

This apps are absolutely must-have


----------



## ssenemosewa (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr_Budyniowski said:


> Root App remover
> Kingsoft Office
> MxPlayer
> Moon+Reader
> ...

Click to collapse



I substituted BsPlayer for MxPlayer and Cool Reader for MoonReader.   Much better substitutes, IMHO.


----------



## NemoLogic (Dec 10, 2013)

*The reason why I'm sticking with Android*

- Tasker : The best automation app ever.
- GMD Gesture Control : The best gesture app ever.
- Xposed Installer : The best framework app ever.
- Viper4Android : The best audio effect app ever.
- Titanium Bakup : The best backup app ever.


----------



## kiwiandroiddev (Dec 12, 2013)

*received kiogro*

Re: the "must-have" apps thread that was closed...

Apps I use daily (or at least regularly):
- Pulse news reader
- Evernote for writing down ideas
- Pocket read-it-later app - makes reading web articles actually enjoyable
- Google+
- ES File explorer - probably better than lot of desktop file managers
- Adobe Reader/Kindle reader for ebooks
- RadioDrive for music and getting text messages read out while riding to work

(disclaimer/shameless plug alert: I develop RadioDrive)


----------



## jaya.lau (Dec 12, 2013)

*search Free eBook*

What procedures can search Free eBook？


----------



## rahublathur (Dec 12, 2013)

*app remover*

Can any suggest a system app remover for rooted phone with lowest size and which can be stored in sd card


----------



## ivanind (Dec 12, 2013)

hi, any app to watch online movies? thank you!


----------



## drmark50 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would be interested in the answer too.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2_The_Max (Dec 13, 2013)

ivanind said:


> hi, any app to watch online movies? thank you!

Click to collapse



Online Cinema -> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lamobile.cinemaonline1

---------- Post added at 08:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




zhewu said:


> Hi guys: I got my new iphone early this week. I need to fill it with new apps. Cause I am really care about the daily weather. So I need to have a perfect weather app in my phone. However, there are so many free weather app in the market. Yahoo Weather possibly the most popular weather app so far, but it is too common!  Accuweather is ok, but I don not really like it. Anyone heard of MoWeather, it is a new weather app, with pic sharing function, which I found quite interesting. Anyone has any other weather could share with me, cheers!!!!!:good:
> 
> [

Click to collapse




Android Weather is very accurate and have nice Widgets


----------



## jagan2 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I want a feedback for this App which adds a battery bar at the top of screen (remember Windows Mobile days?)






The discussion thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2568332


----------



## Fuhrmanns (Dec 16, 2013)

Titanium backup
ES File Explorer
BetterBatteryStats
Greenify


----------



## Dedzigs (Dec 17, 2013)

*I'm kinda new at android stuff.. but already got 'Moder Combat 4', should i download 'Nova 3'? is it much diffrence? worth to have both?*


----------



## ommon4u (Dec 17, 2013)

Sugget me some messengers like whatsapp but i need privacy. Whatsap is open. I want somethin like bbm.


----------



## Ds Chauhan (Dec 17, 2013)

*Tubemate*

Mine Is Tubemate

as it alowls me to download videos frm youtube and Wath them without buffring in all formats
i.e 3gp,mp4.
,avi etc

www.tubemate.net

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

Yess .Tubemate is the best app

as it alowls  to download videos and movies frm youtube and Wath them without buffring 

download it here
www.tubemate.net


----------



## shadowflair (Dec 17, 2013)

Speaking of Titanium Backup, is it worth buying a key? The free version seems to work well enough already...


----------



## sooperwill (Dec 17, 2013)

shadowflair said:


> Speaking of Titanium Backup, is it worth buying a key? The free version seems to work well enough already...

Click to collapse



I bought mine. I bought it so i dont have to approve of every install on it. plus you can have cloud backup!


----------



## shadowflair (Dec 18, 2013)

sooperwill said:


> I bought mine. I bought it so i dont have to approve of every install on it. plus you can have cloud backup!

Click to collapse



Nice, not having to approve of every install would be a huge step up. It's super annoying and if I hit cancel by accident everything goes kaput, which makes me a sad panda. :crying:


----------



## Anderson2 (Dec 18, 2013)

sooperwill said:


> I bought mine. I bought it so i dont have to approve of every install on it. plus you can have cloud backup!

Click to collapse



How do you avoid having to approve every update? I've had titanium pro for years and never knew about that.


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 18, 2013)

gonzas144 said:


> google maps is crap for navigation. unfortunately is the only one available for android.
> What's the best VPN app?

Click to collapse




You can try 
Private Internet access
PureVPN
Express VPN
Vypr VPN.


----------



## ashuvyas (Dec 20, 2013)

*is there any recovery for mmx a63 canvas fun*

Hey i m new here i want to know about flashing recovery on canvas fun a63.and any custom rom for it.


----------



## Anubhav Agrawal (Dec 21, 2013)

ashuvyas said:


> Hey i m new here i want to know about flashing recovery on canvas fun a63.and any custom rom for it.

Click to collapse



wrong thread
try searching for ur phone specific forum then post there..


----------



## umbc1205 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuhrmanns said:


> Titanium backup
> ES File Explorer
> BetterBatteryStats
> Greenify

Click to collapse



Titanium Backup and ES file explorer are fantastic if you are flashing roms.  I would add Nova launcher to the list as well so you don't have to keep setting up your folders over and over again


----------



## scematics (Dec 23, 2013)

*Best remote desktop*

What is the best remote desktop app to be used between desktop and android device ?


----------



## xavier1337 (Dec 23, 2013)

scematics said:


> What is the best remote desktop app to be used between desktop and android device ?

Click to collapse



I've used LogMeIn when it as on IOS and still use it on Android... Its pretty good.  

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## boggartfly (Dec 24, 2013)

The following link points towards my app on the play store. If you guys find image processing on video interesting I might make it open-source. Let me know guys! Future updates guaranteed. Thanks guys! 

http://market.android.com/details?id=code.laerstudios.boxer

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

boggartfly said:


> The following link points towards my app on the play store. If you guys find image processing on video interesting I might make it open-source. Let me know guys! Future updates guaranteed. Thanks guys!
> 
> http://market.android.com/details?id=code.laerstudios.boxer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nice idea!


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 24, 2013)

scematics said:


> What is the best remote desktop app to be used between desktop and android device ?

Click to collapse




try using team viewer.


----------



## MSK1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Airdroid


Watching a movie now that's downloaded on phone.


----------



## TeasingPenguin (Dec 25, 2013)

zangetxu said:


> try using team viewer.

Click to collapse



agree with this one, I use it pretty much every day for months


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 26, 2013)

scematics said:


> What is the best remote desktop app to be used between desktop and android device ?

Click to collapse



go for teamviewer


----------



## MSK1 (Dec 26, 2013)

TeasingPenguin said:


> agree with this one, I use it pretty much every day for months

Click to collapse



Tell me me about what this does. ...

I've heard a few people recommend it. What does it actually do


----------



## xavier1337 (Dec 26, 2013)

Heya, I've finally just rooted my phone and was wondering what were the "must-have" apps for rooted phones? 
Cheers. 

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson2 (Dec 26, 2013)

xavier1337 said:


> Heya, I've finally just rooted my phone and was wondering what were the "must-have" apps for rooted phones?
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Titanium pro, Greenify, rom toolkit, root Explorer, lagfix, stickmount, Xposed installer. 

There may be others. 

Remember to do a nandroid backup!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 26, 2013)

Anderson2 said:


> Titanium pro, Greenify, rom toolkit, root Explorer, lagfix, stickmount, Xposed installer.
> 
> There may be others.
> 
> Remember to do a nandroid backup!!!

Click to collapse



Don't forget tasker, i think you've covered all the other bases though 

_        A lovely thing about Christmas is that it's compulsory, like a thunderstorm, and we all go through it together.
Garrison Keillor    _


----------



## xavier1337 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks guys  

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynit (Dec 27, 2013)

Useful


----------



## ashuvyas (Dec 27, 2013)

Lafix app used for what purpose

Sent from my Micromax A63 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Anderson2 (Dec 27, 2013)

ashuvyas said:


> Lafix app used for what purpose
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A63 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try it and you'll see.
Read this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2104326


----------



## dadykhoff (Dec 27, 2013)

anybody use n7player? I love it but it does not work with the Google Edition 4.4.2 ROM by danvdh


----------



## umbc1205 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just found an app that is very powerful so be careful Android Tweaker2 ... allows you to remove system apps


----------



## ashuvyas (Dec 28, 2013)

I have titanium backup pro for the same purpose and can do many more works besides this.

Sent from my Micromax A63 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wyelkins (Dec 28, 2013)

ashuvyas said:


> I have titanium backup pro for the same purpose and can do many more works besides this.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A63 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I hear a lot of folks bashing Titanium a backup, but it is very handy as long as you know how to use it.  A lot of people restore system apps to a different ROM or Android Version and then have problems.


----------



## mugen_dz (Dec 28, 2013)

I use team viewer

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ssenemosewa (Dec 28, 2013)

wyelkins said:


> I hear a lot of folks bashing Titanium a backup, but it is very handy as long as you know how to use it.  A lot of people restore system apps to a different ROM or Android Version and then have problems.

Click to collapse



Agreed.  Like any tool, you have to know how to use it properly in order to gain the best results and to avoid problems.  

Titanium Backup has saved me countless times.  A good, up to date, backup is an essential safety net and Titanium is my go to app for that.


----------



## ChahidHamza (Dec 28, 2013)

umbc1205 said:


> Just found an app that is very powerful so be careful Android Tweaker2 ... allows you to remove system apps

Click to collapse



I think you should try this : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.droidware.uninstallmaster&hl=fr


----------



## mugen_dz (Dec 30, 2013)

jaya.lau said:


> What procedures can search Free eBook？

Click to collapse



Google !!!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 AM ----------




autom8r said:


> Everyone looking to save money towards a goal or upcoming bill should try Saving Made Simple.
> 
> If you have kids, and you want to them to only have access to the apps you choose, you need Kids Zone Parental Controls.
> 
> Both are free apps.

Click to collapse



Spendee is awesome also !

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## munlar (Dec 30, 2013)

2 player reactor and bubble


----------



## Lonewxlves (Dec 31, 2013)

umbc1205 said:


> Just found an app that is very powerful so be careful Android Tweaker2 ... allows you to remove system apps

Click to collapse



Use root explorer to delete system app... it's much more easier


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 31, 2013)

MSK1 said:


> Tell me me about what this does. ...
> 
> I've heard a few people recommend it. What does it actually do

Click to collapse



what it does is you can access your computer remotely, for instance your pc is on and connected to internet.
And i am away from my pc, so with the help of Teamviewer i can access my pc using TV client


----------



## umbc1205 (Dec 31, 2013)

sweehan33 said:


> Use root explorer to delete system app... it's much more easier

Click to collapse



root explorer ... looks pretty cool.  Do you know if I need the pay version?  I don't mind paying for the app I am just curious


----------



## Lonewxlves (Jan 1, 2014)

umbc1205 said:


> root explorer ... looks pretty cool.  Do you know if I need the pay version?  I don't mind paying for the app I am just curious

Click to collapse



Ya you need the paid version but you need can easily get it online


----------



## khalldeveloper (Jan 1, 2014)

*Juice Defender*

what is the best app for battery??? any one know.


----------



## spaazm (Jan 1, 2014)

khalldeveloper said:


> what is the best app for battery??? any one know.

Click to collapse



No doubts: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809

Wysłane z mojego Nexus 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 3, 2014)

khalldeveloper said:


> what is the best app for battery??? any one know.

Click to collapse



Greenify 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kap19 (Jan 3, 2014)

mugen_dz said:


> Greenify

Click to collapse



The free app or the paid one?
Is it much better than is worth to pay?


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 3, 2014)

kap19 said:


> The free app or the paid one?
> Is it much better than is worth to pay?

Click to collapse



I use the free ones, ok for me 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kap19 (Jan 4, 2014)

mugen_dz said:


> I use the free ones, ok for me

Click to collapse



Thanks will try that


----------



## emblazin (Jan 5, 2014)

What's the best camera  replacement?

Sent from my Samsung GS4 powered by OMNIROM


----------



## 89lordaeron89 (Jan 5, 2014)

*juice defender*



khalldeveloper said:


> what is the best app for battery??? any one know.

Click to collapse



i'd try the juice defender...or ds battery saver pro (easier to use)


----------



## TagEHeuer (Jan 5, 2014)

emblazin said:


> What's the best camera  replacement?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GS4 powered by OMNIROM

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/...1bGwsMSwxLDIxMiwiY29tLm1hZ2l4LmNhbWVyYV9teCJd


----------



## xavier1337 (Jan 5, 2014)

emblazin said:


> What's the best camera  replacement?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GS4 powered by OMNIROM

Click to collapse



Camera Zoom or whatever it's called seems to be popular...  I'm just happy using the stock app though. 

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 6, 2014)

khalldeveloper said:


> what is the best app for battery??? any one know.

Click to collapse



Greenify 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## pendata (Jan 7, 2014)

mugen_dz said:


> Greenify
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## Bodo_1 (Jan 8, 2014)

me too


----------



## x3medima17 (Jan 9, 2014)

*App for fitness*

Hello, i'm searching good app for tracking and planning jogging, running and other activities, and health tips (hours of sleeping, eating etc..)
I want to ask community for help


----------



## giangimilan (Jan 9, 2014)

mugen_dz said:


> Greenify
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



greenify pro can disable system apps and the apps that use GCM push like whatapp


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 10, 2014)

x3medima17 said:


> Hello, i'm searching good app for tracking and planning jogging, running and other activities, and health tips (hours of sleeping, eating etc..)
> I want to ask community for help

Click to collapse



Try Noom, or Runtastic 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## dortego63 (Jan 12, 2014)

greenify pro will do wonders for your phone


----------



## Azzkiikr (Jan 12, 2014)

Im looking for an app i had before but can't remember the name of it, it was quite handy, it can block ads in specific apps that i want to be ad-free, it could mod google play and also unlock paid apps? The app icon had a yellow smiley on it. Anyone?


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jan 13, 2014)

Azzkiikr said:


> Im looking for an app i had before but can't remember the name of it, it was quite handy, it can block ads in specific apps that i want to be ad-free, it could mod google play and also unlock paid apps? The app icon had a yellow smiley on it. Anyone?

Click to collapse



Sounds like you're describing an app called Lucky Patcher.


----------



## Azzkiikr (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, thank you! I just totally forgot the name!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## aamirrajpoot (Jan 14, 2014)

Do any one know any good free app to apply mackup on the face. I tried couple of the, including Perfect 365, didnt worked on my LG LU-6200


----------



## WaveII_Jil (Jan 14, 2014)

*WiFi Fixer*

Has anyone reviewed wifi fixer app?


----------



## Caust2056 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Cool App*

I got a new app on my new phone.

It is called Clean Master.

Here you can remove junk files, boost memory, overview your privacy and manage your apps in a simple way.

You dont need another App manager then.


----------



## armageddon6 (Jan 16, 2014)

Is there a calendar widget that works/looks like the sense calendar widget?


----------



## MSK1 (Jan 16, 2014)

armageddon6 said:


> Is there a calendar widget that works/looks like the sense calendar widget?

Click to collapse



Not sure. ...

But simple calender works great.  Can customise to look u want it to.


----------



## Greybush2 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Try aCalendar*



armageddon6 said:


> Is there a calendar widget that works/looks like the sense calendar widget?

Click to collapse



Try aCalendar.


----------



## sanjeevy94 (Jan 16, 2014)

Am I have to turned on all features of anti theft app all the time or not ?
Is it risky to turn off some features to save data ?

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

I know it's a silly Question but I'm new here 

Am I have to install  PurePerformances™X and Pure™ Graphic HD both Or PurePerformances™X caontains Pure™ Graphic HD in it ?


----------



## Sakthivel_Subbiah (Jan 18, 2014)

*My favs.*

Launcher - Action Launcher
Antivirus - Kaspersky mobile security
System cleaner - Clean Master, Greenify
Photo editor - Photo studio Pro
File Transfer/File explorer - ES file explorer
Backup - Titanium backup, Super Backup
Battery Saver - Juice Defender , Wakelock detector
Automated Tasks - Tasker

Im using all this apps on my Micromax A74 and all apps are running without a single crash even today:good:


----------



## appsmarsterx (Jan 18, 2014)

Caust2056 said:


> I got a new app on my new phone.
> 
> It is called Clean Master.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




clean master is great.. but imo it's draining too much battery.


----------



## Driftking007 (Jan 18, 2014)

Why you need a  ram cleaner or such apps like "clean master" ?
You can simply uninstall apps from the Settings.
Ram is managed by Android, not great on 512mb devices (before 4.4)
Old files can easy deleted by myself.


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 18, 2014)

Driftking007 said:


> Why you need a  ram cleaner or such apps like "clean master" ?
> You can simply uninstall apps from the Settings.
> Ram is managed by Android, not great on 512mb devices (before 4.4)
> Old files can easy deleted by myself.

Click to collapse



Much easier to use an app to erase the cache files of 30 apps than do it manually

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anderson2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Is there an app that can post a resizable photo on part of a homescreen?


----------



## Euklid1504 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Xbox emulator*

I can't find a xbox emulator can someone givve me the link to download please???


----------



## badnaffy (Jan 21, 2014)

*woolfolk sengsste*



appsmarsterx said:


> clean master is great.. but imo it's draining too much battery.

Click to collapse



hi
i also use clean master.. love this app.. but i dont`t thinks this app draining much the battery.
i using it on note3 and 4.4.2


----------



## xavier1337 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Good Calendar app.*

Hey guys, 
I kinda want to start using my phone for a calendar, instead of being old-fashioned and using a paper calendar.
Can someone recommend a GOOD or the BEST app to use for this purpose please... There is quite a lot out there and I don't mind paying for it if its worth it.

Thanks in advance guys. :good:

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




badnaffy said:


> hi
> i also use clean master.. love this app.. but i dont`t thinks this app draining much the battery.
> i using it on note3 and 4.4.2

Click to collapse



On a good note... I use Clean Master as well and I love it. Definitely a must-have app to have on your phone.


----------



## Lamalord2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there an app which changes the homescreen automaticlly?


----------



## shadowharbinger (Jan 21, 2014)

*Auto app organizer*

I found an application yesterday that has already proven very useful. HERE IT IS It's an application organizer for the phone. I change phones frequently and I don't like having to set up the folder categories under apps each and every time. This does it for me. I thought I would pass it on for anyone else that might have similar situations.


----------



## Christophorus (Jan 22, 2014)

*Rooted apps
Trickster MOD Kernel Settings
ROM Toolbox Lite
(Both come with more features with a little $$)

Productivity apps
Cover Lock Screen
Evernote​*


----------



## BigWaxx (Jan 22, 2014)

Euklid1504 said:


> I can't find a xbox emulator can someone givve me the link to download please???

Click to collapse



Are you mentally challenged ?


----------



## Albertuito (Jan 23, 2014)

Do you have psp emulator? ammm I am sorry my english its very bad jeje


----------



## chobitin (Jan 25, 2014)

Anderson2 said:


> Is there an app that can post a resizable photo on part of a homescreen?

Click to collapse



Try animated photo frame widget

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## braca1965 (Jan 25, 2014)

ironmaiden189 said:


> The app I use most is Viber, but I don't like its call quality. Anyone can tell me if there's another app for voip calls beside Skype?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



I used LINE @ TANGO. both have video calls and voice call. good voice  sound,depending from signal.


----------



## gilarthon (Jan 26, 2014)

xx


----------



## xemnas18 (Jan 26, 2014)

Favorite launcher anyone? I've always liked go but it has so many extra things you have to install, gets annoying. I might go with nova, apex, or adw. (too many to choose from lol)


----------



## talkingmonkeys (Jan 26, 2014)

xemnas18 said:


> Favorite launcher anyone? I've always liked go but it has so many extra things you have to install, gets annoying. I might go with nova, apex, or adw. (too many to choose from lol)

Click to collapse



Nova hands down

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Anderson2 (Jan 26, 2014)

App I use the most is Aquamail for email. Used to use K9, but switched to Aquamail because it is so much better. 

What's everyone's favorite for texting?


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jan 26, 2014)

xemnas18 said:


> Favorite launcher anyone? I've always liked go but it has so many extra things you have to install, gets annoying. I might go with nova, apex, or adw. (too many to choose from lol)

Click to collapse



You want Nova. Seriously.  I've tried all the rest and Nova was the winner, hands down.  

It's packed with features, yet the memory usage is minimal.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 26, 2014)

xemnas18 said:


> Favorite launcher anyone? I've always liked go but it has so many extra things you have to install, gets annoying. I might go with nova, apex, or adw. (too many to choose from lol)

Click to collapse



I mainly used to use ADW before it's major overhaul last year and it was pretty good but somewhat lacking in features compared to some of the other main launchers. It's still lacking in some features these days aswell.

Apex was a major one I was using for ages purely for the amount of customization options available.

I now switch between Nova and Themer dependant on what kind of home screen I'm after.
If I'm feeling lazy and just want a quicn setup, I'll choose a theme from Themer and just use Zooper to add whatever I need, whereas, if I want to put the effort into making my home screen look good I'll use Nova and spend a lot of time making it look great 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium


----------



## xemnas18 (Jan 26, 2014)

talkingmonkeys said:


> Nova hands down
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse





ssenemosewa said:


> You want Nova. Seriously.  I've tried all the rest and Nova was the winner, hands down.
> 
> It's packed with features, yet the memory usage is minimal.

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> I mainly used to use ADW before it's major overhaul last year and it was pretty good but somewhat lacking in features compared to some of the other main launchers. It's still lacking in some features these days aswell.
> 
> Apex was a major one I was using for ages purely for the amount of customization options available.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks guys! I'll definitely be getting Nova on my g2 once i get it


----------



## mavr1c (Jan 27, 2014)

xemnas18 said:


> Favorite launcher anyone? I've always liked go but it has so many extra things you have to install, gets annoying. I might go with nova, apex, or adw. (too many to choose from lol)

Click to collapse



Im loving Action Launcher. Its simplistic and stylish. Keeps the home screen clean by using the app drawer as a slide function and it has a search bar up top like the iphone. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Alf111 (Jan 27, 2014)

*NOVA*



talkingmonkeys said:


> Nova hands down
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Nova is the best!!


----------



## hajime_android (Jan 28, 2014)

*[DISCUSSION][REVIEWS] Consolidated App Reviews, Recommendations & Discussions Thread*

Hello, any good apps for classical music? Free app would be even better. Thanks.


----------



## soyd (Jan 29, 2014)

On of my favorite apps is "Package Buddy" I would recommend that to keep track on your packages


----------



## DrEAmRBoY (Feb 1, 2014)

I really liked Nova and apex... the had great features. The KitKat launcher is pretty good for people who would like to enjoy a vanilla KitKat experience.. But I think go launcher is best in overall

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mischa96 (Feb 1, 2014)

*Nova is Great*

I agree Nova is best


----------



## coolpixs4 (Feb 3, 2014)

*CLICK to Get free Google Play Gift card in few hours by yourself*

A.) *Principle*

FreeMyApps way it works is like GetJar , which are familiar to the payment of family theme Go . Manufacturer of apps on Google Play more users want to know their app and spent 1 marketing fee to rent Freemyapps bring their products closer to the consumer . To accomplish the assigned tasks , profit sharing Freemyapps commitment to consumers if consumers try the app sponsor . A pretty smart model with all 3 parties benefit 
B.) *HOW*
1 . On your iOS or Android phone CLICK HERE for bonus 1000 points at start up for U and Me !

 

2 . Install and click sign in with your Facebook app and confirm !

3 . Down any applications were introduced in the FreeMyApps: install and open it for 0 - 30s, you will have account credit ( with point unit) .

4 . *And when you accumulated enough points:
- 3000 credits , congratulations you have 1 $ 10 Gift Card !
- Similarly, the 7500 credit = $ 25
- 15000 credits = $ 50*
- ...
In addition, you can also change the card to buy Amazon Gift cards, or whatever is available in the list such as: Skype gift card, Amazon gift card,...  






















*In order to help you to earn GgPlay gift card in short time, please use some free vpn application such as: Droid vpn, hideninja vpn, Tigervpns, hideman vpn, hotspot shield vpn,... on the Play store to fake IP to other country to quickly get more points.*




...hit thanks if it help !


----------



## boggartfly (Feb 3, 2014)

Check your files for downloading errors! Via Hashbot Check this out!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=code.laerstudios.hashbot

It's my app and it's very useful too! Check it out!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 4, 2014)

*Some apps i have on my tab*

i like to procrastinate. LOL

here are some apps i use to achieve that. along with a short lines review of each.. i will only post stuff which i have personally played and tested. cant give link now since i have yet to cross 10 post threshold. but you can easily find them in the play store. 

1. Let's Create Pottery 

its a fun game to try for the people who are creatively attuned. its a hell of good time waster. its about 4 bucks on the play store. so give it a go. 
lots of great pottery options including ornaments and different brushes and art work ranging from Japanese to others. quests are sent to you in form of in app generated emails as far i can tell. also you can upload your creations to a hub for other players to see. 



2. Eternity Warriors 3 ( freemium )

no. don't let that discourage you. its quite a nice game. you get to choose from 3 classes, warrior, mage and monk and duke it out with monsters in the levels. as far as i can tell, the game is constantly being updated. you can also chat with other players in the social area of the game. i tested this on my galaxy tab 2 and its working great. gear and loot drops are quite frequent and stages can be repeated for better loot. one great thing is that Equipment actually shows up on the character. call me crazy but i really like that. LOL


3. Venture Towns 

this is from Kairosoft. its like all the other kairosoft games. every name starts with Sunny. LOL. 
jokes apart, this is quite a nice game. it has some innovative features. basically its a really toned down and bite sized avatar of sim city. yes i know that this is nothing compared to a giant like sim city, but i have no point of reference other than that. so don't hate me. 
its again about 4 dollars. i usually spend no more than 10 dollars a month to download games and apps and stuff so this fits in my budget. 
the game has a fixed time period in which to make your town the best with cut throat micromanagement and other activities like promotions. 
this is best played on a cell phone however, since on a large screen the images seem to break apart unless you increase quality which in turn drains the battery like a thristy man in a desert. 


4. Gem Miner 

its dig dug with much better graphics and stuff. well no its not. it is its own game. the game however follows a similar concept to dig dug with falling rocks and stuff. basically you have to collect gems. the controls are nice, but could have been better. the game runs with minimal system pressure so its basically best for playing while on a quick commute. it can be played on very old android platforms also. ( i think 2.0 and upwards )



thanks for reading. 

namaste.


----------



## Sonu44589 (Feb 6, 2014)

Someone please share everything me launcher's apk. It is not available in my country.

Sent from my A110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jacksparao (Feb 7, 2014)

*Comics*

Any one know where can i download the comics apps ?


----------



## xavier1337 (Feb 8, 2014)

xemnas18 said:


> Thanks guys! I'll definitely be getting Nova on my g2 once i get it

Click to collapse



Which Nova are they referring too though? 
As there is NOVA Prime and also the NOVA 3d Shell?! 

I use GO Launcher, but like you, I'm willing to change. 

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## xemnas18 (Feb 8, 2014)

xavier1337 said:


> Which Nova are they referring too though?
> As there is NOVA Prime and also the NOVA 3d Shell?!
> 
> I use GO Launcher, but like you, I'm willing to change.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's called Nova Launcher on the play store. Prime is the paid version of it, which has more features.


----------



## xavier1337 (Feb 8, 2014)

xemnas18 said:


> It's called Nova Launcher on the play store. Prime is the paid version of it, which has more features.

Click to collapse



How you getting on with it? Did you get the Prime (paid) version?


Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## xemnas18 (Feb 8, 2014)

xavier1337 said:


> How you getting on with it? Did you get the Prime (paid) version?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually, I haven't gotten my LG G2 yet lol. I'm going to get the paid version once I get my new phone, then I'll let you know.


----------



## tillward (Feb 9, 2014)

Nova Launcher is excellent. I've tried pretty much every launcher available, and on my old, low-end device (Xperia Active 2011) ST17i Nova is easily the most reliable and smoothest. The Prime feature is optional, as the free version runs great, with no particular disadvantages.


----------



## xavier1337 (Feb 9, 2014)

tillward said:


> Nova Launcher is excellent. I've tried pretty much every launcher available, and on my old, low-end device (Xperia Active 2011) ST17i Nova is easily the most reliable and smoothest. The Prime feature is optional, as the free version runs great, with no particular disadvantages.

Click to collapse



I've had a brief look at this Launcher and maybe I'm being unfair because the fact I have 'only tried it briefly' 
But it seems the it doesn't have much of an advantage over my current "GO Launcher EX" :-\ 

I love the 3d effect on Go-L when you change pages on the home screen also it just seems to run pretty well. 

What exactly are the advantages over Go-L that Nova has? 

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## tillward (Feb 9, 2014)

xavier1337 said:


> I've had a brief look at this Launcher and maybe I'm being unfair because the fact I have 'only tried it briefly'
> But it seems the it doesn't have much of an advantage over my current "GO Launcher EX" :-\
> 
> I love the 3d effect on Go-L when you change pages on the home screen also it just seems to run pretty well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nova has plenty of 3D transition effects. I used to use GoLauncher but made the switch. Nova has more customisation options. It's a bit like a lighter, open-source version of the same thing. Everything is resizable, adjustable, themeable and even gestures and button pushes can be customised. Try it!


----------



## xavier1337 (Feb 9, 2014)

tillward said:


> Nova has plenty of 3D transition effects. I used to use GoLauncher but made the switch. Nova has more customisation options. It's a bit like a lighter, open-source version of the same thing. Everything is resizable, adjustable, themeable and even gestures and button pushes can be customised. Try it!

Click to collapse




Perhaps I judged it to early then, it's a shame there isn't an easier way to copy all my folders, etc over to NOVA from Go Launcher. 

Have you looked at the other NOVA? (the 3d shell) one? 

Sent from my Samsung Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## jbmkawaii (Feb 10, 2014)

Greenify's the top 1 app for Rooted Devices.. of crouse Titanium goes without mentioning. 

can you guys recommend an app which will make my phone think my SD card is the internal memory?

I'm using LINK2SD but it cannot move the OBB files to the SD card... OBB files are the ones which consume most of the internal memory.


----------



## ahnwook123 (Feb 11, 2014)

Isn't it awesome how customizable Android is compared to anything else out there? Many elements of the platform can be tweaked, ranging from under-the-hood performance adjustments to visual and user interface modifications. This post is all about the latter, bringing you 10 apps that will replace the stock lock screen on your Android smartphone. Why would anyone want to do that? Well, keep in mind that not all Android smarthphones are made equal. Many come with a lock screen provided by the manufacturer, and while some custom lock screens work fine, others aren't all that great. But these third-party lock screen replacement are among the best ones available in the Play Store. Chances are that if you aren't happy with the lock screen on your Android smartphone, a better alternative will be listed below. 

1. Active Lockscreen
Active Lockscreen provides quick, single-swipe access to essential apps, such as the dialer, the camera, and the email client. There are shortcuts to your recently contacted numbers and recently used applications as well. The app offers multiple themes to choose from.




Download:https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ick.lockscreen

2. Go Locker
From the same fine folks who brought us Go Launcher comes Go Locker – a lock screen replacement with shortcuts to the call log, the messaging app, and media player quick controls. Current weather conditions can be displayed as well. Security protection with pin or pattern is supported. Additional themes for Go Locker are available from the Play Store.




Download:https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...g.goscreenlock

3. MagicLocker
We bring you one of the most downloaded lock screen replacement app on Google Play, with support for themes, shortcuts, image customization, and what not. Your security pattern should also work even with MagicLocker enabled.




Download:https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...en.magiclocker

4. Holo Locker
Holo Locker is a lock screen replacement with a minimalist, stock-ish look and feel. But at the same time, it does have several adjustments that you can tweak. For example, the status bar can be hidden or disabled while the text color can be changed. The paid version of the app has a counter for your unread emails and text messages and would let you change the background image as well.




Download:https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....mobint.locker

5. MXLock
And here's one more lock screen replacement app offering a wide variety of cute and colorful themes to select from. Naturally, it lets you activate the phone, SMS, and Camera apps without unlocking your device.




Download:https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...neomtel.mxlock

6. WidgetLocker Lockscreen
Can you guess what WidgetLocker Lockscreen offers to stand out? Yup, lock screen widgets. Actually, this Android app supported that before it was even cool. Shortcuts to apps of the user's choice can also be placed there for convenience.




Download:https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...w.widgetlocker

7. Windows 8 Lock Screen
As the name implies, this app is meant to mimic the lock screen found on Windows-based smartphones. It displays the current date and time, along with counters for unread texts and missed calls. The background may be made transparent, in case the user wants to. 


8. C Locker
Access your apps quickly with this versatile lock screen. It is functional, good-looking, and its paid version has a number of handy features, such as RSS feed support, listing of Calendar events, reminders and more. The volume rocker can be set to skip or rewind songs playing in the music player instead of just adjusting the volume.




Download:https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ccs.lockscreen

9. Sparky
What's cool about Sparky is that it offers a good selection of beautifully drawn lock screens, with shortcuts to frequently used apps and counters for missed events. But although the app will make your lock screen much prettier, it will not work with your pattern lock.




Download:https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...lockscreenlite

10. Joy Locker
Last but not least, here's a lock screen replacement solution by the Global Animation team. The best thing about it is that there are many themes available from its library , designed by talented artists. The amazing thing is that you can play many funny games to find out the how to unlock your mobile screen.




Download:https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...k.desktop.main

【*Coming Soon*】*Flight Shooting Screen-Locker* 






*Video*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTJdxsyKTXE


----------



## RendarK98 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Thank you !*

Can some one give me a download link for the first lock screen ? (PM)
Thank you !


----------



## wardawgmalvicious (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyone have experience using these? Maybe used both and have comparisons? I'm thinking of using one or the other, seems RCB is simpler and to the point, and CM is much more customizable. Also it seems CM can forward a call/text to another number, but maybe I misinterpreted the description.

I am operating on a rooted Nexus 5, with Sprint. Also I have Google Voice integrated with my Sprint number so they are the same. Also use Google's Voicemail system.

Any input would be great!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boggartfly (Feb 15, 2014)

Guys please consider downloading my app on the Play Store! It's called Hashbot.
Its link is 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=code.laerstudios.hashbot

It's really useful to check a hash of a file! I'd like some reviews if possible! I'd do the same for you guys! 
I'm doing this for the Student Admob Challenge! I need your support!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Please give a thanks if you think this post helped you!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 Mobile App .


----------



## wardawgmalvicious (Feb 15, 2014)

boggartfly said:


> Guys please consider downloading my app on the Play Store! It's called Hashbot.
> Its link is
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=code.laerstudios.hashbot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there difference between the free and pro versions?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyrax (Feb 16, 2014)

*Voicemail App*

Are there any Apps that handle voicemail directly on the phone?  For example, the phone rings 3 times and instead of the call being forwarded to a voicemail service, have the phone directly handle the voicemail?


----------



## boggartfly (Feb 16, 2014)

wardawgmalvicious said:


> Is there difference between the free and pro versions?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The free version is Ad sponsored.
The paid version does not have Ads and will have more features in future updates.

Please give a thanks if you think this post helped you!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 Mobile App .


----------



## wardawgmalvicious (Feb 16, 2014)

boggartfly said:


> The free version is Ad sponsored.
> The paid version does not have Ads and will have more features in future updates.
> 
> Please give a thanks if you think this post helped you!
> ...

Click to collapse



Appreciate it, will definitely look into it!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boggartfly (Feb 16, 2014)

wardawgmalvicious said:


> Appreciate it, will definitely look into it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here's the link to the Pro Version. Go pro today!!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=code.laerstudios.hashbotpro

Please give a thanks if you think this post helped you!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 Mobile App .


----------



## Elt Mponda (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello
Please advice if am on the wrong thread
My HTC HD MINI has just froze, its booting up to HTC logo then it just turns black with the bottom lights on please advice how i can revive the phone i tried pressing volume down and them power but still this dint help

thanks and regards


----------



## predateur1 (Feb 19, 2014)

This may be a bit uninteresting if you are not from Sweden but my favorit widget is Bankdroid (showing how much money you have on you bank account.


----------



## ffp. (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for an app that allows me to view wikis in my phone offline, from my SDcard. I want to download the dump file of the wikis,not only wikipedia, but any other wiki, related to games, movies, etc., copy to sd card and use them with a reader.
I found 2 apps that can do that. The first one is fastwiki, which is very good, but it doesn't have images on wiki pages and they are a little messy with the quotes and images, they don't show it properly and the page doesn't have a clean aspect.
The other one is Leo's wikipedia reader, but i couldn't manage to create the wiki file.
Both of them comes with a xml converter to create the wiki file that the app will read. This allows me to view any wiki, not just wikipedia.

Please, if you know a wiki reader like those that's better, post here. Or if you know how to convert leo's file post them here.


----------



## Pepton1 (Feb 22, 2014)

*App*

I need the app of weather informer for My N7.


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Feb 22, 2014)

Pepton said:


> I need the app of weather informer for My N7.

Click to collapse



I suggest u clock.
Its a nice app that offer u also meteo indication (thx to yahoo meteo)
Its hv a nice grafic


----------



## tusharTD50 (Feb 24, 2014)

My favorite app is "Terminal Emulator'' . Helps a lot

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

The best audio enhancement is "DSP Manager". Peace. Audio is at best.


----------



## soul1987 (Feb 25, 2014)

Is there any app to fast switch beetwen 2g and 3g network mode?


----------



## st0ryt311a (Feb 26, 2014)

My favorite app right now would be freshcoat. It's an awesome wallpaper generator, tweaker.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Feb 27, 2014)

Some1 know a way to use every image u want and make it walpaper as s3,s4 (wasabi walpaper)?


Inviato dal mio LG P990 (con cm11 beta/17/02 di tonyp e kernel 3.1.10 #127 alpha 31 di pengus) usando tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2014)

ironmaiden189 said:


> The app I use most is Viber, but I don't like its call quality. Anyone can tell me if there's another app for voip calls beside Skype?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



bbm android new version has voip calls facility


----------



## sLiKK (Feb 28, 2014)

Suggestions on a good text messaging app that self destructs messages after reading?


----------



## ParExcellence (Feb 28, 2014)

soul1987 said:


> Is there any app to fast switch beetwen 2g and 3g network mode?

Click to collapse



I believe you can use the app called Tasker from Crafty Apps EU to this purpose.
But it is complex app and some kind of a swiss army knife.

play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dinglisch.android.taskerm

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> bbm android new version has voip calls facility

Click to collapse



Thank you for your suggestion, I will try this too. :good:

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




xemnas18 said:


> Favorite launcher anyone? I've always liked go but it has so many extra things you have to install, gets annoying. I might go with nova, apex, or adw. (too many to choose from lol)

Click to collapse



+1 from me to Nova

But you can try the Linpus Launcher. It is completely free, but not as feature rich like Nova.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

*my live wallpaper*

Being silent reader for a long time. As a result what i've learned here, i can made my own live wallpaper. Anyone please try hehehe. It's just rain and snow live wallpaper just for fun.
- it can be installed to sdcard.
- consumes only 6-11 mb of ram.
- of course no push ads.
- many choices of images.
i just want to share but don't know where to post. share is good, isnt it? 
•°•♡ⓣⓗⓐⓝⓚⓢ♡ •°•   anyone.


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Mar 1, 2014)

Its nice enough! 
Work on 4.4 custom rom, 480x800.
Just would be nice can chose quality of img, some is yet poor to me, wont image to 1080x1980 


Inviato dal mio LG P990 (con cm11 beta/17/02 di tonyp e kernel 3.1.10 #127 alpha 31 di pengus) usando tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

*thank you*



Frecciablu(2) said:


> Its nice enough!
> Work on 4.4 custom rom, 480x800.
> Just would be nice can chose quality of img, some is yet poor to me, wont image to 1080x1980
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you. i will think about that, but better image quality means bigger file size. I'll try to find a solution for option to choose image quality.


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Mar 1, 2014)

I think that file size isnt so big problem.
I most care of ram use.
Im use the img with skyscraper its grwat 
But it take 20mb ram, enfact after a crash from deadtrigger 2 the wallpaper turned in full black! 

~~~

Im search for an app with s3,s4,note2, function.
As this  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kiwilwp.livewallpaper.water 
with custom img, water effect 
But also possibility of chose btw dendellion, light semes, n others...

Inviato dal mio LG P990 (con cm11 beta/17/02 di tonyp e kernel 3.1.10 #127 alpha 31 di pengus) usando tapatalk


----------



## mjensen2111 (Mar 1, 2014)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> I think that file size isnt so big problem.
> I most care of ram use.
> Im use the img with skyscraper its grwat
> But it take 20mb ram, enfact after a crash from deadtrigger 2 the wallpaper turned in full black!
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree rem use really is most importen. but that is more about good code in the app.


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Mar 1, 2014)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> I think that file size isnt so big problem.
> I most care of ram use.
> Im use the img with skyscraper its grwat
> But it take 20mb ram, enfact after a crash from deadtrigger 2 the wallpaper turned in full black!
> ...

Click to collapse



Also walpaper in landscape mode......


Btw its a really nice app.
Hope a day i can make something as this 
(Its possible ill chose to go in informatic ingenery xD)


Inviato dal mio LG P990 (con cm11 beta/17/02 di tonyp e kernel 3.1.10 #127 alpha 31 di pengus) usando tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

haha i see. i should tested in more devices. it never consumed more than 9 mb in mydevice. when i tried to reduce it more yea you're right, i got blank screen. •°•♡ⓣⓗⓐⓝⓚⓢ♡ •°• you all, it stimulates me to learn more


----------



## MewRai95 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Beats Music Review*

Hello everyone, I just recently made a short review for my experience with the new Beats Music streaming service. Its an average music streaming service with a few unique features but otherwise not that much different from other services.


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Mar 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> haha i see. i should tested in more devices. it never consumed more than 9 mb in mydevice. when i tried to reduce it more yea you're right, i got blank screen. •°•♡ⓣⓗⓐⓝⓚⓢ♡ •°• you all, it stimulates me to learn more

Click to collapse



Aniway i think it was something as a bug of ram....
Coz was 20ram after that problem, but cheking in normal condition its 7,8ram


Inviato dal mio LG P990 (con cm11 beta/17/02 di tonyp e kernel 3.1.10 #127 alpha 31 di pengus) usando tapatalk


----------



## HyperEscape (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,

Have looked around, and now asking for some recommendations for best (possibly free) Alarm app (have Galaxy SIV i9500), which gives an option to set alarms on monthly / bi-monthly/ quarterly/ yearly recurring basis, and possibly can give me an option to set an alarm for "X" no. of months from today's date (so I dont have to calculate a date and roughly can estimate ).

Dont know if such an app exists or something close.

Would appreciate your feedback and recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## femiro (Mar 6, 2014)

HyperEscape said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have looked around, and now asking for some recommendations for best (possibly free) Alarm app (have Galaxy SIV i9500), which gives an option to set alarms on monthly / bi-monthly/ quarterly/ yearly recurring basis, and possibly can give me an option to set an alarm for "X" no. of months from today's date (so I dont have to calculate a date and roughly can estimate ).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would you need that? An app like Calendar or to-do would suit you great


----------



## chobitin (Mar 7, 2014)

HyperEscape said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have looked around, and now asking for some recommendations for best (possibly free) Alarm app (have Galaxy SIV i9500), which gives an option to set alarms on monthly / bi-monthly/ quarterly/ yearly recurring basis, and possibly can give me an option to set an alarm for "X" no. of months from today's date (so I dont have to calculate a date and roughly can estimate ).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't go wrong with timely. It was recently bought by google

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lavangbay (Mar 7, 2014)

Just want to get my 10 posts so i can post in other forums... sorry


----------



## coolpixs4 (Mar 7, 2014)

coolpixs4 said:


> A.) *Principle*
> 
> FreeMyApps way it works is like GetJar , which are familiar to the payment of family theme Go . Manufacturer of apps on Google Play more users want to know their app and spent 1 marketing fee to rent Freemyapps bring their products closer to the consumer . To accomplish the assigned tasks , profit sharing Freemyapps commitment to consumers if consumers try the app sponsor . A pretty smart model with all 3 parties benefit
> B.) *HOW*
> ...

Click to collapse



7 Up upupup


----------



## aamirrajpoot (Mar 11, 2014)

hmm, just installed 4.4.2 CM11, but it has so many apps which i dont need, so I have removed them using X-Plorer app which worked like a charm. Now I need to install keyboard and notes app in /system/app, I was thinking to use MIUI Notes app but it when I added that and set the permission after reeboot it gave me msg that app is not working.

Any idea how to add such apps or where from I can get system apps for 4.4.2? I am using LG LU-6200


----------



## juaninamillion (Mar 11, 2014)

*Top Twitter Apps for Android*

I posted this video to YouTube. I hope it's ok to post this here.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzOZ1oxN-xY&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viktre (Mar 12, 2014)

*Looking for apps!*

Hi

I am new here so kindly pardon me for any mistakes.

I have been looking for a slideshow widget which could randomly circulate images from my friends, pages and groups on fb and other social websites. Though I did mange to find a couple of apps and widgets, none of them make the cut unfortunately. Is there such an app in place?

I am also on a lookout for an app that can create a live montage wallpaper from online images (eg. google images).So that I could make a montage of paintings by dali for eg. show up as my wallpaper simply by inputting his name for the app to retrieve the appropriate images. This is something akin to the PhotoWall live Wallpaper app, only instead of photos of friends it should use pictures from the web as per my requirements. Does anyone know of such an app?

Thanks!


----------



## decreatived (Mar 13, 2014)

sLiKK said:


> Suggestions on a good text messaging app that self destructs messages after reading?

Click to collapse



i think go sms is good but dont know wwth this feature


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2014)

*Ninja Runner Android  Free App*

Hey, 
      thanks for providing such a forum it is really helpful as we can discuss about applications.Few days back i came across an android app called 
      Ninja Runner 3D Android App. This is awesome game  and me and my friends are enjoying it a lot and the best part is that it is absolutely free    .All your friends & relative are playing & enjoying it - can you take the challenge and beat their high scores.


----------



## Kobro (Mar 14, 2014)

*Wifi pointing "compass"*

I remember my friend had an app similar to this once, but i don't remember what it was called, the app would show a dark green "radar" circle, the person holding the phone is a dot in the middle, and light green arrows point in the direction of any hotspots in range, along with the distance, so that you know where to go to get closer to the router. anybody know something like what im describing?


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Mar 15, 2014)

Any suggestion for a voice recorder?
Gud to rec lessons with possibility to pause and resume?
Lg 2x style.. Thx 


Inviato dal mio LG P990 (con cm11 beta/17/02 di tonyp e kernel 3.1.10 #127 alpha 31 di pengus) usando tapatalk


----------



## RazerKnight17 (Mar 15, 2014)

My favorite game is psp games, I'm playing RPG games on PPSSPP emulator on Android. it's running smoothly <3
My favorite app is Toucher Pro and Widget Locker
SMS app = Go SMS Pro with iPhone theme (Because it's neat  )
Launcher = Next Launcher 3D


----------



## 6078031 (Mar 17, 2014)

支持楼主


----------



## Loki411 (Mar 18, 2014)

MyFitnessPal has become one of my top apps aside from Tapatalk, Shazam, Spotify, and Google Chrome. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Jocker111 (Mar 18, 2014)

OsmAnd


----------



## arckt2 (Mar 19, 2014)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



I recommend either cerebrus or androidlost


----------



## ab4ever (Mar 19, 2014)

*epic*

awesome work wtg


----------



## vijayathreyan (Mar 21, 2014)

Loki411 said:


> MyFitnessPal has become one of my top apps aside from Tapatalk, Shazam, Spotify, and Google Chrome.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sworkit rocks I'm fitness area...  Try it

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkne255 (Mar 22, 2014)

does anyone know a good App to hide icons in the App drawer without hiding them in the home screen, like touchwiz is able to do?


----------



## Kobro (Mar 26, 2014)

xavier1337 said:


> Hey guys,
> I kinda want to start using my phone for a calendar, instead of being old-fashioned and using a paper calendar.
> Can someone recommend a GOOD or the BEST app to use for this purpose please... There is quite a lot out there and I don't mind paying for it if its worth it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try buisness calendar

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------




Kobro said:


> I remember my friend had an app similar to this once, but i don't remember what it was called, the app would show a dark green "radar" circle, the person holding the phone is a dot in the middle, and light green arrows point in the direction of any hotspots in range, along with the distance, so that you know where to go to get closer to the router. anybody know something like what im describing?

Click to collapse



anyone?


----------



## romain33140 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Thanks*

Hey

Just thanking you for this nice post



ahnwook123 said:


> Isn't it awesome how customizable Android is compared to anything else out there? Many elements of the platform can be tweaked, ranging from under-the-hood performance adjustments to visual and user interface modifications. This post is all about the latter, bringing you 10 apps that will replace the stock lock screen on your Android smartphone. Why would anyone want to do that? Well, keep in mind that not all Android smarthphones are made equal. Many come with a lock screen provided by the manufacturer, and while some custom lock screens work fine, others aren't all that great. But these third-party lock screen replacement are among the best ones available in the Play Store. Chances are that if you aren't happy with the lock screen on your Android smartphone, a better alternative will be listed below.

Click to collapse


----------



## Prometheus_ (Mar 28, 2014)

Is there an app (paid or free) that will allow me to make an app think it had access to some things (privacy issues) but not really? I want to use the Facebook app as an example, but don't want it tracking everything.


----------



## omaral (Mar 29, 2014)

Is there an app that lets you call a any number disguised by another number? For example, lets say I call 232-555-5555. And instead of showing that number on the caller's caller ID, the number 764-333-3333 shows up. I know the iPhone has an app like this that uses wifi to place this type of call. Is there an android app like this?


----------



## emisiek (Apr 1, 2014)

xavier1337 said:


> I kinda want to start using my phone for a calendar, instead of being old-fashioned and using a paper calendar.
> Can someone recommend a GOOD or the BEST app to use for this purpose please... There is quite a lot out there and I don't mind paying for it if its worth it.

Click to collapse



Try  Any.do Cal with Any.do,  this duo will help organize your day. Simple, beautiful and effective. Any.do has an app for chrome to create tasks from emails. It's very handy.


----------



## javisendo (Apr 2, 2014)

emisiek said:


> Try  Any.do Cal with Any.do,  this duo will help organize your day. Simple, beautiful and effective. Any.do has an app for chrome to create tasks from emails. It's very handy.

Click to collapse




Any.do + Calc works fine


----------



## (InsertNameHere) (Apr 2, 2014)

*Agile Lock*

Just thought I would mention a lockscreen that is forgotten, Agile Lock was really cool when I had to use Gingerbread, you could put any widget you wanted on the lockscreen, nice animation, great app, long forgotten, and since it hasn't been updated for over a year, its dead, just like ADW Luancher eX, which was cool on Gingerbread, but half the app drawer transitions no longer work right for me.


----------



## intvn (Apr 2, 2014)

*hello xda*

hi
this ismy first post


----------



## NiTRO-[X] (Apr 3, 2014)

Darkne255 said:


> does anyone know a good App to hide icons in the App drawer without hiding them in the home screen, like touchwiz is able to do?

Click to collapse



If you're on rooted AOSP, you can install Xposed Installer before installing Complete Action Plus.
You can do more than just hiding icons in the App drawer.


----------



## kiffies (Apr 3, 2014)

*LED strobe when screen locked/off*

Hi all

I'm looking for an app that will strobe the led of my nexus 5 so I don't get run over when I'm exercising at night. Now I know there are plenty of apps around for this but I must have tried 15 of them and not a single one will continue to strobe once the screen is locked. Is this a limitation or Android? Or just an overlooked feature? Surely this would be an easy fix for any developers out there?


----------



## JSanchez41 (Apr 3, 2014)

What are yall using to hide pics and phone numbers lol...my lady is hot on my tail HELLLPPP

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

What are yall using to hide pics and phone numbers lol...my lady is hot on my tail HELLLPPP :fingers-crossed::angel:


----------



## badshah_dude (Apr 6, 2014)

*Emoji App*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bestemoji.softkeyboard

Emoji keyboard for all android phones..
with basic keyboard and works with all application even with inbuilt MSG also..


----------



## sonicviking (Apr 6, 2014)

link bubble is an app definitely worth to buy.


----------



## Sharpenergames (Apr 6, 2014)

For all the people looking for a lockscreen I recommend "Cover", it brings the most used apps to your lockscreen and sets the profile for outdoor/indoor automatically.


----------



## Kreeker (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm looking for opinions on the TV tracker apps TV Show Favs and SeriesGuide. I'm looking to purchase a premium version of either app, but I really don't know which one to go with.

I currently use SeriesGuide because it allows for trakt integration without an in app purchase. However, I think TV Show Favs looks cleaner so I'm considering it as well. They both cost $5 to unlock all features.

What do you guys think?


----------



## GoranTornqvist (Apr 8, 2014)

Rss reader with scheduling
Been looking for this awhile bit havent found any.
Example: weekdays between 06 and 09 for feed X
Suggestions?
Thanks...


----------



## vanhung4050 (Apr 8, 2014)

*thanks*

thanks you


----------



## Cro1d (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm trying to put a WatchOn app on a fake samsung galaxy s4 who does have Infra Red... But it won't work it just won't install on it every time it says that the package is damaged.


----------



## axy_david (Apr 11, 2014)

*[DISCUSSION][REVIEWS] Consolidated App Reviews, Recommendations & Discussions Thread*

Hello, once I saw an image of an appswitcher/killer that had the exact same interface as the recent apps of android 2.3 except there was a green border around the apps that were running, could you tell me the name of that app?


----------



## nikhilghuge10 (Apr 12, 2014)

*Launcher8*



xemnas18 said:


> Favorite launcher anyone? I've always liked go but it has so many extra things you have to install, gets annoying. I might go with nova, apex, or adw. (too many to choose from lol)

Click to collapse



u should also try Launcher8..it totally gives feel of windows phone..


----------



## Fulcro (Apr 13, 2014)

I need a new lockscreen, smooth and simple (not holo locker)


----------



## JulianLG (Apr 14, 2014)

NoYbee81 said:


> Hi,
> My personal favourite is Apex. Quick, smooth, adorable.

Click to collapse



I'm using apex as well. It's the best launcher in my opinion!
Fast, smooth, lot's of customization options..


----------



## AZZABAK (Apr 14, 2014)

i use nova launcher


----------



## Fulcro (Apr 14, 2014)

I think that nova is better, but it s only my opinion


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Apr 14, 2014)

AZZABAK said:


> i use nova launcher

Click to collapse




Fulcro said:


> I think that nova is better, but it s only mi opinion

Click to collapse



Not just yr opinion
xD
W.nova 




Inviato dal mio LG P990 (con cm11 beta/17/02 di tonyp e kernel 3.1.10 #127 alpha 31 di pengus) usando tapatalk


----------



## vigitall (Apr 14, 2014)

Fulcro said:


> I think that nova is better, but it s only mi opinion

Click to collapse



I used Apex for a couple of years and I found it excellent and now (for some reasons) I'm using Nova (it has some more customization options than Apex) and I find it excellent also. The two launchers are very close one each other !
In my opinion of course !!


----------



## Fulcro (Apr 14, 2014)

Ups i didn't see "mi"


----------



## monkeypie1234 (Apr 15, 2014)

Prefer the stock GEL personally.


----------



## Briankbl (Apr 16, 2014)

The Ultimate Battle of the Keyboards! Give me your suggestions! 

I'm going to be doing a video soon. All of the best keyboards from the Play Store are going to battle it out. Tap typing, gesture input, voice to text - all will be tested and the most accurate keyboard will come out on top. The following is the list of keyboards I currently own that will take part in this test. If you have a favorite that isn't on the list, please share in this thread and I will see about including it. Hopefully this will be helpful to many people. Here's my list so far:

a.i.Type Keyboard Plus
Fleksy 
Google Keyboard
iKnowU Keyboard
Keymonk Keyboard
Kii Keyboard
SlideIT Keyboard
SwiftKey
Swype + Dragon
TouchPal X


----------



## lxNightxl (Apr 17, 2014)

Smirky Guitars said:


> I love the old school video game emulators. With that said, fpse is boss. Wish someone could do a ps2 emulator.. also why doesn't the tw weather widget work in any other launcher? The AccuWeather one that is.

Click to collapse



Yes, i love the old school video game too, fpse the best playstation one emulator for android:good:


----------



## JakeSmith (Apr 17, 2014)

Briankbl said:


> The Ultimate Battle of the Keyboards!

Click to collapse



Looking forward to this.
Too lazy to test them all myself and google keyboard works fine. But there's still lots of room to improve keyboard use by either using another keyboard or handling it in a more efficient way.


----------



## shoeb_v (Apr 17, 2014)

*IMEI folder backup*

Is there any general common for all phones app which can backup necessary folders which contains imei and other info?? A friend just lost his imei on note 2 to while just updating.


----------



## madhurkelkar (Apr 17, 2014)

*Any android alternative?*

..


----------



## Briankbl (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## 5566^ (Apr 19, 2014)

Still prefer GEL


----------



## lorddimic (Apr 20, 2014)

Briankbl said:


> The Ultimate Battle of the Keyboards! Give me your suggestions!
> 
> I'm going to be doing a video soon. All of the best keyboards from the Play Store are going to battle it out. Tap typing, gesture input, voice to text - all will be tested and the most accurate keyboard will come out on top. The following is the list of keyboards I currently own that will take part in this test. If you have a favorite that isn't on the list, please share in this thread and I will see about including it. Hopefully this will be helpful to many people. Here's my list so far:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great! I use Google Keyboard at the moment but still open for sugestions...


----------



## BlakeSm (Apr 21, 2014)

ty


----------



## gsit (Apr 21, 2014)

*How to get users on my app*

Hello Everyone !!!
I have a public safety android app named as "0Hour". There are many features like tracking,chat,create evidence,call for help etc. But till now I have not more users so please tell me your ideas to get more users on app.


----------



## ilusrivastava (Apr 22, 2014)

gsit said:


> Hello Everyone !!!
> I have a public safety android app named as "0Hour". There are many features like tracking,chat,create evidence,call for help etc. But till now I have not more users so please tell me your ideas to get more users on app.

Click to collapse



Hey Bro..i think you have to advertise/publish your app on xda...so that many user know about your app and...gives you an idea....


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 22, 2014)

Great flash player moD for watching hulu on Galaxy Tab 8.0 SMT 310 has a few glitches but works
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2596936
I geve it four out Of five five stArs
Thank you blunttedsmurf for your hulu flash app
Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## RhodiuManta (Apr 22, 2014)

Briankbl said:


> The Ultimate Battle of the Keyboards! Give me your suggestions!
> 
> I'm going to be doing a video soon. All of the best keyboards from the Play Store are going to battle it out. Tap typing, gesture input, voice to text - all will be tested and the most accurate keyboard will come out on top. The following is the list of keyboards I currently own that will take part in this test. If you have a favorite that isn't on the list, please share in this thread and I will see about including it. Hopefully this will be helpful to many people. Here's my list so far:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Great idea. I have Google keyboard, swift key and kii. Out of the 3 I prefer Kii. Its not necessarily better than the others but the theming system is awesome. Hackers keyboard is also good for those using remote desktop apps.


----------



## miltosmic (Apr 24, 2014)

*Tasker <3 <3*

Well, I dont know if another person has posted about this app, so forgive me if this is a repetitive post.
My favourite app is Tasker.I love the automation that it gives you, its easy to learn, and it has a lot of practical uses in my life.
This app has saved me a lot of times, and i love how much time i save with this app!!!
For example, I dont have to worry to turn off all the volumes before i go to school, because i have a tasker profile, and i know that tasker will do it automatically for me!
That's it.

Miltos


----------



## gtsip (Apr 25, 2014)

*Cerberus*

Cerberus celebrates 3rd birthday with free licenses for the next 30 hours
The promotion ends April 26th, at 6AM (GMT) so get to downloading while you can.

http://phandroid.com/2014/04/24/cerberus-3rd-birthday-free-license/


----------



## coolpixs4 (Apr 26, 2014)

coolpixs4 said:


> A.) *Principle*
> 
> FreeMyApps way it works is like GetJar , which are familiar to the payment of family theme Go . Manufacturer of apps on Google Play more users want to know their app and spent 1 marketing fee to rent Freemyapps bring their products closer to the consumer . To accomplish the assigned tasks , profit sharing Freemyapps commitment to consumers if consumers try the app sponsor . A pretty smart model with all 3 parties benefit
> B.) *HOW*
> ...

Click to collapse



7 Up upupup





RESULTs after few months


----------



## Jatinanand95 (Apr 28, 2014)

*about apple*

10 Best Alternative Things You Can Buy At An Apple Store


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd like to recommend some great tools for a rooted phone - Rom toolbox pro, Titanium backup, Android tuner pro and Tasker. These 4 tools will allow u to do everything u wanna do with ur rooted phone, be it tweaking the kernel or the oom groupings or modding the status bar or changing boot animations, automatically backing up ur apps, overclocking ,underclocking, root browsing, running scripts, automating tasks and what not. I strongly recommend that u try these apps and you'll be more than delighted when u see what all they can do. Note though that these are all paid apps but definitely worth every Buck.


----------



## Makzrider2 (Apr 29, 2014)

Try pudding camera for best picture qualities. although i think play store has removed it from store, but you can download the apk from any exteral link :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 30, 2014)

Briankbl said:


> The Ultimate Battle of the Keyboards! Give me your suggestions!
> 
> I'm going to be doing a video soon. All of the best keyboards from the Play Store are going to battle it out. Tap typing, gesture input, voice to text - all will be tested and the most accurate keyboard will come out on top. The following is the list of keyboards I currently own that will take part in this test. If you have a favorite that isn't on the list, please share in this thread and I will see about including it. Hopefully this will be helpful to many people. Here's my list so far:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Smart keyboard pro should also be included, I think.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 1, 2014)

Facebook Messenger and the XDA premium 4 app . Get the premium 4 app not the other xda app that is 99 cents the one that is free but this one it is the least glitchy of all the xda apps and well worth the dollar fifty you pay for it

Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310


----------



## Briankbl (May 1, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> Smart keyboard pro should also be included, I think.

Click to collapse



I've been super busy with my full-time job, so I haven't had a chance to get this done. I'll try and include Smart Keyboard Pro!


----------



## Volconz (May 1, 2014)

Ccleaner is the best app


----------



## Lord AJ (May 1, 2014)

Volconz said:


> Ccleaner is the best app

Click to collapse



Com'on man don't spam threads just to increase ur postcount !! You're posting something about an app that does'nt even exist in a forum for keyboards !!!


----------



## RatJumper (May 3, 2014)

Highly recommend Pushbullet! Instantly push files and links between multiple devices and PC. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kobro (May 4, 2014)

Kobro said:


> I remember my friend had an app similar to this once, but i don't remember what it was called, the app would show a dark green "radar" circle, the person holding the phone is a dot in the middle, and light green arrows point in the direction of any hotspots in range, along with the distance, so that you know where to go to get closer to the router. anybody know something like what im describing?

Click to collapse



come on, no one?!


----------



## Kagrenac (May 4, 2014)

*Retroarch*

Retroarch is a great all-in-one emulator and they're expanding the programs capabilities every day. They're moving on into augmented reality and video playback if I'm correct, on the side of emulators. But the emulators themselves include N64, PS1, MAME, and lots more. No ads whatsoever and having a consistent controller mapping and custom binds are really helpful for a phone with a keyboard (like those still exist) It's available for Android, and iOS, with a little intuition.


----------



## Tysaunis (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys, just got my first Android phone  Can anyone recommend me a nice clean weather widget? 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 6, 2014)

Tysaunis said:


> Hey guys, just got my first Android phone  Can anyone recommend me a nice clean weather widget?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try the one that comes with the Weather Channel app . 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tysaunis (May 6, 2014)

That one is really nice  thanks for the suggestion 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 6, 2014)

Tysaunis said:


> That one is really nice  thanks for the suggestion
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No prob but instead of saying thanks you can thank my comment using the little thumbs function similar to YouTube just like what I did to your last comment. I don't know how you would do it it on Tapatalk though it helps out the user and keeps XDA free of clutter from Thank You comments try it out if you can figure out how to do it 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Kenobz (May 6, 2014)

Briankbl said:


> The Ultimate Battle of the Keyboards! Give me your suggestions!
> 
> I'm going to be doing a video soon. All of the best keyboards from the Play Store are going to battle it out. Tap typing, gesture input, voice to text - all will be tested and the most accurate keyboard will come out on top. The following is the list of keyboards I currently own that will take part in this test. If you have a favorite that isn't on the list, please share in this thread and I will see about including it. Hopefully this will be helpful to many people. Here's my list so far:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of all of those I'd say Google, Swift, and Swype has been around and will remain around. My addition would be Hackers Keyboard,Thumb Keyboard and the good ole Go keyboard. The three I mentioned in the first sentence is all I would talk about especially when it comes to accuracy.


----------



## sharmsy (May 6, 2014)

My most used app is asphalt 8 airborne

Sharm♡♥♡♥ Android 4.1.2 [T3Rom]


----------



## Tysaunis (May 7, 2014)

Are games discussed here as well? I could use a simple game to kill a few minutes here and there. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 7, 2014)

Try the Deal or No Deal app

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tysaunis (May 8, 2014)

Any other game suggestion?  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

Well if you have a lot of classic Nintendo 64 games you can copy them over to your tablet and play them on mupen 64 plus

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

Don't forget if you like my suggestions click on my post and hit the thanks button

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tysaunis (May 8, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Well if you have a lot of classic Nintendo 64 games you can copy them over to your tablet and play them on mupen 64 plus
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I do actually.. But how are the controls for touchscreen? Not good I imagine 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

They're decent they're not actually not bad not as good as playing with a regular controller but good enough I was able to play hard mode of hybrid heaven if you know what that game is

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

And I was able to do a few levels of Super Mario 64

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tysaunis (May 8, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> They're decent they're not actually not bad not as good as playing with a regular controller but good enough I was able to play hard mode of hybrid heaven if you know what that game is
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never heard of that game xD I might give it a try then. How about the psp emulator, is that any good? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

I actually have a p_s_p emulator all my device but I never could figure out how to get to work sorry but I know the ps1 emulator works

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tysaunis (May 8, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I actually have a p_s_p emulator all my device but I never could figure out how to get to work sorry but I know the ps1 emulator works
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmm oh well I'm sure the controls aren't to great anyway, never played the ps1 so I'm sure the games wouldn't really appeal to me. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

It's a shame because I really wanted to play tag force 1 & 2 on my tablet as well as Tom Clancy's dark manner

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tysaunis (May 8, 2014)

I'd like to play that killzone game,  had some good fun on that one, to bad I sold my psp.. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

Tysaunis said:


> I'd like to play that killzone game,  had some good fun on that one, to bad I sold my psp..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only one thing to say headshot!

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## secondshot (May 9, 2014)

Tysaunis said:


> Never heard of that game xD I might give it a try then. How about the psp emulator, is that any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What is the best combination calculator app?


----------



## Tysaunis (May 9, 2014)

secondshot said:


> What is the best combination calculator app?

Click to collapse



I have no idea, maybe the stock app? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## secondshot (May 9, 2014)

Tysaunis said:


> I have no idea, maybe the stock app?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The stock calculator is no good.  It doesn't do much more than arithmetic.  I was looking for something that would work like the HP 12C.  Biz calcs etc, currency conversions etc.


----------



## Tysaunis (May 9, 2014)

secondshot said:


> The stock calculator is no good.  It doesn't do much more than arithmetic.  I was looking for something that would work like the HP 12C.  Biz calcs etc, currency conversions etc.

Click to collapse



Hmmm well I have no idea then..  Sorry I couldn't be of help

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 9, 2014)

Tysaunis said:


> Hmmm well I have no idea then..  Sorry I couldn't be of help
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## CallMeTut (May 10, 2014)

*A couple of my most used*

I have way too many that I try and never use (I need to spring clean these off I guess), but there are a couple apps I use a lot: 

Time Recording Pro - I think the free and Pro versions are the same, but wanted to thank the developer so purchased the Pro. Is excellent for keeping track of work hours and if your doing different things you need to figure out how long you worked of different projects.
SwiftKey 
PowerAmp (wish there was a hot key to add a playing song to a specific playlist though)
Jorte - calendar app... looking at SolCalendar for a change of pace though)
WiFi Manager - Simple and clean (probably others out there but I found this one and stuck with it right off the bat)
ES File Explorer
Cam Scanner Pro 
aWallet -password keeper 
AlarmKlock
ADW - is my launcher I disliked how Go wanted to have you install everything to do anything - if I wanted proprietary software I would have gotten a Windows phone.
Handcent on the phone - wished they made a wifi table version of the app- currently using Cloud SMS but don't really like it.


----------



## ToRt1sher (May 10, 2014)

Swiftkey is the only app i cannot live without. Other than that, MX player is pretty good, and n7 player maybe.


----------



## peacewarrior (May 10, 2014)

Use flip board

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 11, 2014)

Firefox best web browser ever for my tablet 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord AJ (May 12, 2014)

Hey try the tricks and the app mentioned here   Love this beautiful lockscreen.


----------



## r3sonant (May 13, 2014)

These are my favorite apps.
Poweramp - Excellent music player, I use it everyday.
MX Player - For video.
Kaloer Clock - Wake me up every morning.
Audio Evolution - To record any guitar or song ideas I have.
Pocket - I have read so many articles using this app, it's great.
Astrid Tasks - Unfortunately no longer available on Google Play but I have a backup of it.
ES File Explorer - An invaluable app, especially being able to connect to dropbox and multiple OneDrive accounts.
Google Keep - Very useful for note taking.


----------



## dhruvdangi (May 13, 2014)

Lockscreen App, a totally new concept, I liked the idea
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2745177


----------



## river-mystique (May 15, 2014)

MindWallet is the best anti-theft app.


----------



## xNarCiik (May 15, 2014)

*app*

my favourite is titanium backup


----------



## opoi63 (May 16, 2014)

My favourite app is Tapatalk and CleanMaster

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## eskebi18 (May 17, 2014)

My favourite app is
Venkateshwara_Live_Wallpaper_1.0


----------



## Omnimbus (May 18, 2014)

My favorite app is Dolphin Browser ) Using it for a long time and still happy with it


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 19, 2014)

What is the best app to encrypt txt  and doc files I would like my personal information to be doubly protected . An app that doesn't necessarily lock them behind a zip file just one that requires a passcode to be entered before they can be accessed

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord AJ (May 19, 2014)

An app i would recommend is zarchiver. Its a great app for viewing and extracting all kinds of archives like rar zip 7z iso etc . A must try


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 19, 2014)

Atishay Jain said:


> An app i would recommend is zarchiver. Its a great app for viewing and extracting all kinds of archives like rar zip 7z iso etc . A must try

Click to collapse



Thank you I've already got the app I didn't think about using it

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------

I've got my document encrypted on the highest encryption level z archiver gives and it's password protected too

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## mauriziocasciano7 (May 19, 2014)

Moon plus reader 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## diabolousstyle (May 20, 2014)

My favourite app is ES explorer.


----------



## cc.mido (May 21, 2014)

I'll recommend the unifide remote to control pc .
It's very good app


----------



## TheCaptainOfAwesome (May 22, 2014)

Soooo....chrome?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 22, 2014)

TheCaptainOfAwesome said:


> Soooo....chrome?

Click to collapse



Chrome is a really good web browser at least on my tablet. You can download things from it and play youtube videos from it both things native Firefox lacs on a tablet or phone

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCaptainOfAwesome (May 22, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Chrome is a really good web browser at least on my tablet. You can download things from it and play youtube videos from it both things native Firefox lacs on a tablet or phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah the best part is the cross-platform bookmarks and web history. The speed is great too but it's not really a differentiator.


----------



## mumbletuck (May 22, 2014)

Paid, but I use Spotify constantly. The recent update is great too, although they have abandoned the old "liked from radio"playlist in favor of a new "my music" tab that honestly confuses me. 

What I'm looking for at the moment is a good all in one social app. I used TweetDeck until that stopped working and then Scope until that also gave up the ghost. Now I'm just using native apps for Twitter, Facebook, and tumblr, and I hate all of them. Suggestions welcome. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Psy Baba (May 24, 2014)

Pie Control

Sent from my GT-I9060 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchen100 (May 24, 2014)

Titanium backup awsome for app backup

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## suhasdutta (May 25, 2014)

tchen100 said:


> Titanium backup awsome for app backup
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Jonas Cardoso (May 25, 2014)

How to record the screen of e610?


----------



## chkc.sonu (May 26, 2014)

*Breakfree*

Breakfree app is the best app for a student while exams time. It monitors our usage and gives a score on that basis. 
It also restricts for using the phone. A very nice phone from being addicted to it.


----------



## Jephuff (May 27, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
I was just wondering if anyone knew of a Trakt.tv app that lets you add/remove shows and movies from custom lists, not just the watch list. 

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jsbworld (May 28, 2014)

Volconz said:


> Ccleaner is the best app

Click to collapse



Try clean master

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------

I am using CM 11 based ROM for Ray but the issue I am facing when I restore the sms from SMS Backup+


----------



## Stuart Little (May 29, 2014)

jsbworld said:


> Try clean master
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------
> 
> I am using CM 11 based ROM for Ray but the issue I am facing when I restore the sms from SMS Backup+

Click to collapse



You shouldn't try Clean Master because it completly sucks except the bulk delete app function ( root action ) 

Try some root apps

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## qtoo941 (May 30, 2014)

After every new ROM i flash on my phone I am installing this apps:
1. Clean Master
2. Greenify
3. Xposed Installer
3.1. Performance Profile from Xposed Installer
3.2. Greenify Experimental Features from Xposed Installer
4. Trickster MOD
5. ES File Explorer
6. QuickOffice

And of course some social and media apps such as:
7. Facebook
8. Facebook Messenger
9. WhatsApp
10. Viber
11. Snapchat
12. Youtube
13. Dolphin Browser 


If you have some suggestions about my apps like other apps which are better, I would like to tell me your opinions.


----------



## qs504792 (May 30, 2014)

*Call/Text Spy logger!? free?*

Just last year children tracker was in beta for free and was amazing. Now they want loads of cash for their spyware. I was dissapointed. All I really want is a text/SMS call logger. Don't care about gps. Is there anything new out there for 2014? Let's not let this topic be about morals and trust please. On topic I'm looking for free SPYWARE that works. No bull.


----------



## Preshak (May 30, 2014)

Try using super backup 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (May 30, 2014)

qs504792 said:


> Just last year children tracker was in beta for free and was amazing. Now they want loads of cash for their spyware. I was dissapointed. All I really want is a text/SMS call logger. Don't care about gps. Is there anything new out there for 2014? Let's not let this topic be about morals and trust please. On topic I'm looking for free SPYWARE that works. No bull.

Click to collapse



When i was young does my father put spyware on my phone.
But i have resetted my phone and everything whenbi realized it that he know everything 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




qtoo941 said:


> After every new ROM i flash on my phone I am installing this apps:
> 1. Clean Master
> 2. Greenify
> 3. Xposed Installer
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you tell me your pros and cons about your experience with clean master?
Would love to hear that.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Chrome is a really good web browser at least on my tablet. You can download things from it and play youtube videos from it both things native Firefox lacs on a tablet or phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Firefox works great on one of my gb devices.
Chrome is lagging even on my fathers note 3.
I have made my own browser but of you won't like to use my browser then i recommend opera or uc browser 
Maxthon is also good for high end devices.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## qtoo941 (May 30, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> When i was young does my father put spyware on my phone.
> But i have resetted my phone and everything whenbi realized it that he know everything
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually clean master got awesome features and i don't like only one function which was added in some of last updates. When you click to clean cache, after new update clean master is adding apps which enter in ram memory and after that starts to scan the cache. So i cannot clean only cache but cache and ram - it is not something bad but i prefer to clean only cache. I don't use the notification toggles feature. I turn everything off and use only some things like:
Notification for cache over 50 mb every 3 days 
Auto cleaning ram memory with turned on result when screen goes on
And i'm always adding trickster and greenify in ignore list. Actually this app is awesome!


----------



## Stuart Little (May 30, 2014)

qtoo941 said:


> Actually clean master got awesome features and i don't like only one function which was added in some of last updates. When you click to clean cache, after new update clean master is adding apps which enter in ram memory and after that starts to scan the cache. So i cannot clean only cache but cache and ram - it is not something bad but i prefer to clean only cache. I don't use the notification toggles feature. I turn everything off and use only some things like:
> Notification for cache over 50 mb every 3 days
> Auto cleaning ram memory with turned on result when screen goes on
> And i'm always adding trickster and greenify in ignore list. Actually this app is awesome!

Click to collapse



Maybe if you wanna get some hardcore clean master stuff then you could flash :
PurePerformance MOD !
Search it on XDA its available for all roms and all devices with cwm stock or non stock no problem

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## itsabhishek19 (May 31, 2014)

*anti theft app*

What anti theft app should I buy? 
I am planning to buy Sony Xperia Z 2 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## qtoo941 (May 31, 2014)

itsabhishek19 said:


> What anti theft app should I buy?
> I am planning to buy Sony Xperia Z 2 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.
> Thanks in advance..

Click to collapse



Cerberus


----------



## CallMeTut (Jun 1, 2014)

*Seurity app*



itsabhishek19 said:


> What anti theft app should I buy?
> I am planning to buy Sony Xperia Z 2 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.
> Thanks in advance..

Click to collapse



I use LookOut, I've used the "Scream" feature a few times with my wife's phone, making her phone start going off with an alarm from me remotely from my computer at home, when it was in her purse and she didn't hear it ringing when I was trying to call her.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 1, 2014)

If you wanna improve your MIUI Rom then you guys should install WSM Tools ~ XDA THREAD

You can install several mods and tweaks for your rom!
I have it on my : Samsung Galaxy SII ~ Rooted ~ MIUI v5 and on my Samsung Galaxy Note 1 ~ rooted ~ MIUI v5


----------



## xtreme97 (Jun 2, 2014)

qtoo941 said:


> After every new ROM i flash on my phone I am installing this apps:
> 1. Clean Master
> 2. Greenify
> 3. Xposed Installer
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks very useful


----------



## somexdalurker (Jun 3, 2014)

After tinkering with rss readers since the closure of Google Reader, I finally settled on Feedly (after they updated it a few times).  Between that and Super Sudoku, I think it covers 90% of my phone use besides calls and texts.


----------



## billyrude (Jun 3, 2014)

qtoo941 said:


> After every new ROM i flash on my phone I am installing this apps:
> 1. Clean Master
> 2. Greenify
> 3. Xposed Installer
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly the same apart from dolphin browser. Use chrome but may have to try it. Haven't tried it in over 3 years or so. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## qtoo941 (Jun 3, 2014)

billyrude said:


> Exactly the same apart from dolphin browser. Use chrome but may have to try it. Haven't tried it in over 3 years or so.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hmm Chrome is somehow my favourite browser but Dolphin got more features. My phone doesn't lag when i am using Dolphin (it could have been a bit slimmer and i hope for future they will make it slimmer and lighter) so i don't care. It is very good. 

I would like to add one more app: Airdroid. Simply the best android application. Using same Wi-Fi for phone and laptop in home and i don't need USB anymore. This is just the best app. 

Also I am big football fan (Arsenal FC <3) and for me it is a must to have livescore app. Tried many apps but the best so far is FotMob. If somebody wants to install some livescore app with nice features and push notifications i would suggest him to install FotMob.


----------



## billyrude (Jun 3, 2014)

qtoo941 said:


> Hmm Chrome is somehow my favourite browser but Dolphin got more features. My phone doesn't lag when i am using Dolphin (it could have been a bit slimmer and i hope for future they will make it slimmer and lighter) so i don't care. It is very good.
> 
> I would like to add one more app: Airdroid. Simply the best android application. Using same Wi-Fi for phone and laptop in home and i don't need USB anymore. This is just the best app.
> 
> Also I am big football fan (Arsenal FC <3) and for me it is a must to have livescore app. Tried many apps but the best so far is FotMob. If somebody wants to install some livescore app with nice features and push notifications i would suggest him to install FotMob.

Click to collapse



Airdroid is brilliant. Sorry your an arsenal fan though  (Spurs)  but Score mobile or the sky sports score centre apps are both very good. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 3, 2014)

Airdroid is not brilliant at all.
They have to get an airdroid alternative with root functions built-in every rom of cyanogenmod and so in all cyanogenmod based roms like RR Remix ♡ 
That would be awesome that I can flash roms at my computer instead if using odin/heimdall and that without a wired connection ♥_♥ 
This would be an awesome idea !

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Jun 3, 2014)

Any app to increase ringer volume? Volume plus still around? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 4, 2014)

Cowbell_Guy said:


> Any app to increase ringer volume? Volume plus still around?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just flash a *rom*!
There a many *roms* that can complete that task!
I'm using *Resurrection Remix* now on my *Note N7000* and on my *SII* have  i *MIUI* .
I know that *MIUI* has got an amazing *Xposed Module* : *WSM Tools > MI Tools* that you can apply to do that ringer stuff you want!

I hope i have helped you...
I know this is not as simple as an app but you have to try it bro 
If you need some help then you can* PM* me ! 

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




qtoo941 said:


> Hmm Chrome is somehow my favourite browser but Dolphin got more features. My phone doesn't lag when i am using Dolphin (it could have been a bit slimmer and i hope for future they will make it slimmer and lighter) so i don't care. It is very good.
> 
> I would like to add one more app: Airdroid. Simply the best android application. Using same Wi-Fi for phone and laptop in home and i don't need USB anymore. This is just the best app.
> 
> Also I am big football fan (Arsenal FC <3) and for me it is a must to have livescore app. Tried many apps but the best so far is FotMob. If somebody wants to install some livescore app with nice features and push notifications i would suggest him to install FotMob.

Click to collapse



You'll have to try *Opera Browser* it is still my favorite after years ( my number one is logically my self made browser "*Smooth Browser LTD* See my signature for XDA Thread"

If you won't like to use my *selfmade browser* then you should defenitly go for *Opera* because i have such of a good experience with that browser.
*Opera *is even doing it good without lags on one of my oldest devices ever ( *LG Mobile with Android 1.6* i don't know the model name anymore  )
*Opera* is almost to fast on *High-End* phones and is doing good on *Low-end* and *average* mobiles both.

Let me hear it if you *like* it!


----------



## qtoo941 (Jun 4, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Just flash a *rom*!
> There a many *roms* that can complete that task!
> I'm using *Resurrection Remix* now on my *Note N7000* and on my *SII* have  i *MIUI* .
> I know that *MIUI* has got an amazing *Xposed Module* : *WSM Tools > MI Tools* that you can apply to do that ringer stuff you want!
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried your self made browser but it is not ad-free so i uninstalled it


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 4, 2014)

qtoo941 said:


> I tried your self made browser but it is not ad-free so i uninstalled it

Click to collapse


@qtoo941 ,

In the next update will i remove the ads 
Are there some other problems with the browser or is it just a perfect browser  ?
Thanks for trying my selfmade browser bro!

PS: Are u using now the gived alternative ¨Opera Browser¨ ? Try it bro!


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for your help! I am on an AOSP rom for vzn gs4. I do have xposed installer and love some of the mods such as gravity, pics to ext SD. But I can't figure out how to increase volume... Didn't know there was a mod! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 4, 2014)

Cowbell_Guy said:


> Thanks for your help! I am on an AOSP rom for vzn gs4. I do have xposed installer and love some of the mods such as gravity, pics to ext SD. But I can't figure out how to increase volume... Didn't know there was a mod!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you tried MIUI Rom ? I can guaranteed that it will work if you flash that rom and install MIUI Exposed ( WSM Tools )
If you need some help then you can always PM me


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

Also divide is a good app

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 2rB (Jun 5, 2014)

I use Dropsync / Dropsync Pro for two way sync of images and other files.

Makes it easy to add files to the phone - and to have images removed from the phone at a regular basis.
(I move the images from my Dropbox-folder to my photo archive (with backup) on the desktop.

Sometimes this set up can produce some unwanted uploads - like after shooting a long video, or after a time-lapse shooting with the DSLR using Helicon Remote (another great app). But after I configured it to WiFi only - I am able to transfer those files out before filling up the Dropbox account (that is not a problem either - as it just pauses uploads if Dropbox is full).


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Jun 6, 2014)

Favorite calender app? I've always liked digical... But I am tempted to switch to sunrise 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 7, 2014)

Sidebar Launcher --- Just installed.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## qs504792 (Jun 7, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> When i was young does my father put spyware on my phone.
> But i have resetted my phone and everything whenbi realized it that he know everything
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



im sure he realizes he was no longer geting any info.. your either spying or your not.. not hard to find out.


----------



## shadowstep (Jun 7, 2014)

qtoo941 said:


> Cerberus

Click to collapse



Agree to that! Hands down the best anti-theft app around!


----------



## Enkidu24 (Jun 7, 2014)

shadowstep said:


> Agree to that! Hands down the best anti-theft app around!

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## corn4ahead (Jun 7, 2014)

shadowstep said:


> Agree to that! Hands down the best anti-theft app around!

Click to collapse



agreed.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 8, 2014)

Cerberus is badass

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay_rh (Jun 9, 2014)

Still I very addicted to Clash of clans


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 9, 2014)

vinay_rh said:


> Still I very addicted to Clash of clans

Click to collapse



Is stopped....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Maeorn (Jun 11, 2014)

Hmm that Cerberus app sounds usefull for my girlfriend. She keeps losing her phone when it's on silent mode...


----------



## neohq (Jun 11, 2014)

*1023*

You can also spy her, find out where she goes. :laugh:

What do you think about Battery Doctor ?


----------



## Bobcageon (Jun 11, 2014)

iBlacklist for my jailbroken iphone. The only app i have paid for b/c it just works
it fixes "crazy ***** blowin' up my phone" syndrome :laugh:


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 12, 2014)

Army of Darkness defense  by Backflip Studios. Great game that loosely follows the Bruce Campbell flick

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Deer Hunter 2014

---> Hit Thanks If You Like My Post <---


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey everyone I just found an awesome app in the XDA General section.
You can use your phone or old phone as a wifi repeater to give wifi to devices that are slightly in range or even not in range.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2783594

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## Reverend Gonzo (Jun 19, 2014)

desmond462 said:


> I would agree that Lookout is a awesome apps and also as a antivirus protecter which is good,but for the purpose of theft, i found out that Androidlost apps is the best for such a purpose cause what it does,it allow you the user to control your phone from any computer,tablet or smartphones with internet access. Your able to control your phone via the internet. You can do so much with this apps ,check it out.

Click to collapse



Androidlost looks fantastic! im kind of surprised I havent heard about it from others yet!
Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
:good:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 19, 2014)

Reverend Gonzo said:


> Androidlost looks fantastic! im kind of surprised I havent heard about it from others yet!
> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
> :good:

Click to collapse



Try Cerberus

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## ktlable (Jun 20, 2014)

*Nokia's Z Launcher*

Anyone give this a go yet? Am I missing something, but how does one change the dock apps?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay I've tried be ask any question noob friendly form with no luck so I thought I'd try. Here. I have a cricket huawei ascend H h866c Straight Talk Android phone running 2.3 I would like to root it , to root it requires a 1-click app called " poot". If anyone could send me a link to the best place to get the app I'd surely appreciate it

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## nviz22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Disappointed in the latest benchmarks revealing the specs of the Note IV: http://www.sammobile.com/2014/06/20...nos-sm-n910c-and-snapdragon-sm-n910s-flavors/

I feel like this is the Galaxy S5 and Galaxy S5F crap. Weaker specs and then better specs in late 2014/early 2015. Really, only a 805 snapdragon w/ 3 GB of RAM on a QHD screen? That's overkill on a screen with a same processor now. Where is the 64 bit processor sammy is supposed to be working on? No point in upgrading my Note 3, I guess?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 21, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Okay I've tried be ask any question noob friendly form with no luck so I thought I'd try. Here. I have a cricket huawei ascend H h866c Straight Talk Android phone running 2.3 I would like to root it , to root it requires a 1-click app called " poot". If anyone could send me a link to the best place to get the app I'd surely appreciate it
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped u sent from SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



gingerbreak works also

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## notanaccount (Jun 21, 2014)

*UC is bloat...*

Now A Days UC Web browser has earned reputation among android web browsers...
I know,Its multifunctioning, w/lots of add ons...

But my experience tells that its simply unsecure bloatware.
When I used to use it , I had a feeling that im not secure here...
It has ad blocker plug in; but itself its Adverisement Melo... 
If you check its RAM consumption, its almost 50-60 MB !! Where other browsers use @ max 30MB. 
If you just check the actual URLs out there on Homescreen of App, so called shortcuts , U will notice that they all are redirected from somewhere...
All your social media activities are being redirected from far China , US if your sitting in Uk or asia etc...

I just didnt liked this app & felt unsecure hence posted this thread , pro devs should check if UC web has vulneribilities...


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 21, 2014)

GPadmanabh said:


> Now A Days UC Web browser has earned reputation among android web browsers...
> I know,Its multifunctioning, w/lots of add ons...
> 
> But my experience tells that its simply unsecure bloatware.
> ...

Click to collapse



agree

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## sansoto (Jun 21, 2014)

+1

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 23, 2014)

Tomi File Manager .
I found this awesome file manager in the news section of XDA.
It's fast and smooth and enough good functions !

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM


----------



## udsting143 (Jun 26, 2014)

Titanium back up it's a must have


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 26, 2014)

udsting143 said:


> Titanium back up it's a must have

Click to collapse



Totally Agree, MediaSync is also a nice app/addon!


----------



## marvi0 (Jun 26, 2014)

Call filter, call blocker, call manager?
Hello can anyone please recommend a worthwhile call filtering app, am running a rooted phone. So many in the playstore but just wanted to findout what guys on here would recommend thanks.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 26, 2014)

marvi0 said:


> Call filter, call blocker, call manager?
> Hello can anyone please recommend a worthwhile call filtering app, am running a rooted phone. So many in the playstore but just wanted to findout what guys on here would recommend thanks.

Click to collapse



'Calls Blacklist' check it here  - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vladlee.easyblacklist

I recommend you this one super and free!

Hit thanks if i helped you

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2014)

*android*

I have moto g android 4.4.2 , but I don't like the white color if battery icon, and other icon on navigation bar I want to change it to blue, is anyone can solve my issue??


----------



## Skin1993 (Jun 27, 2014)

*yezz a4.5*

Hy , im new here , i'm bought an yezz andy a4.5 phone , and i wanna root this phone but i can't , i used every "one click root"but it doesn't work :SRSroot , kingoroot , framaroot , can someone help me with this?and another question , how can i find 4.4.2 original files , i wanna upgrade my yezz to 4.4.2 android , i can do this?is an quad core processor (1.2 ghz) and 1 gb ram , sry for my bad english !:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## truthspysystem (Jun 27, 2014)

you can search on Google Play. i think you find more app usefull for this purpose

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

truthspysystem said:


> you can search on Google Play. i think you find more app usefull for this purpose
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't search on Google Play.
Flash SU zip!


Skin1993 said:


> Hy , im new here , i'm bought an yezz andy a4.5 phone , and i wanna root this phone but i can't , i used every "one click root"but it doesn't work :SRSroot , kingoroot , framaroot , can someone help me with this?and another question , how can i find 4.4.2 original files , i wanna upgrade my yezz to 4.4.2 android , i can do this?is an quad core processor (1.2 ghz) and 1 gb ram , sry for my bad english !:angel::angel::angel:

Click to collapse


----------



## chowland1967 (Jun 27, 2014)

Titanium backup and Greenify are my two must have apps.


----------



## indigo501 (Jun 28, 2014)

- Opera mini browser
- Greenify
- WhatsApp
- AdAway


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

chowland1967 said:


> Titanium backup and Greenify are my two must have apps.

Click to collapse



Totally agree!
You use Titanium Backup for keeping your data save while flashing/switching roms?


----------



## chowland1967 (Jun 28, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Totally agree!
> You use Titanium Backup for keeping your data save while flashing/switching roms?

Click to collapse




yup, saves me a lot of time setting up my phone when I install a fresh ROM. It saves apps and data so 
for example, facebook, will save the settings and passwords. 
It will also save the Launcher settings which will save your homescreen layout, icons, folders, but not widgets.
I bought the pro version. Its a small price to pay for the amount of time saved :cyclops:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

chowland1967 said:


> yup, saves me a lot of time setting up my phone when I install a fresh ROM. It saves apps and data so
> for example, facebook, will save the settings and passwords.
> It will also save the Launcher settings which will save your homescreen layout, icons, folders, but not widgets.
> I bought the pro version. Its a small price to pay for the amount of time saved :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Yeah i have got the pro version too but i don´t know where i buyed it  #sarcasm 
And if you have dual-boot and you want whatsapp on both roms then you can just make a backup of app+data of whatsapp in its current state and you can install it on the other rom


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 28, 2014)

I use mupen64  on my android tablet I heard a lot of good things about project 64 does anyone know if there is a project 64 application for Android? I would get n64oid if it was all me Android Market


----------



## newtonovic (Jun 28, 2014)

*Titanium Backup*



chowland1967 said:


> yup, saves me a lot of time setting up my phone when I install a fresh ROM. It saves apps and data so
> for example, facebook, will save the settings and passwords.
> It will also save the Launcher settings which will save your homescreen layout, icons, folders, but not widgets.
> I bought the pro version. Its a small price to pay for the amount of time saved :cyclops:

Click to collapse



I always keep the Titanium Backup Apk in my sd card. It is the most important app to me as I always try new roms. Sometimes 3 times a day. Install it first and you have to install nothing else just restore missing apps with the option of restoring data. Really useful! I wonder if other backup apps are as versatile.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

newtonovic said:


> I always keep the Titanium Backup Apk in my sd card. It is the most important app to me as I always try new roms. Sometimes 3 times a day. Install it first and you have to install nothing else just restore missing apps with the option of restoring data. Really useful! I wonder if other backup apps are as versatile.

Click to collapse



There are no backups apps that can beat Titanium Backup on every part.

Titanium in all it's glory !!! 

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Flux CM11 theme is defenitly worth the price.
Super theme!


----------



## c37 (Jun 28, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> There are no backups apps that can beat Titanium Backup on every part.
> 
> Titanium in all it's glory !!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe not as feature rich as Titanium, but I think Oandbackup is https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=dk.jens.backupgreat and just does it job very well. It also supports batch operations and concentrates more on just backup, restore and uninstall tasks. It is even completely free and open source. It is not yet on the Play Store, but you can get it from F-Droid https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=dk.jens.backup.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

c37 said:


> Maybe not as feature rich as Titanium, but I think Oandbackup is https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=dk.jens.backupgreat and just does it job very well. It also supports batch operations and concentrates more on just backup, restore and uninstall tasks. It is even completely free and open source. It is not yet on the Play Store, but you can get it from F-Droid https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=dk.jens.backup.

Click to collapse



Every app is downloadable free hahah just from your internet browser 
Titanium Backup is the best and no one can say that there is a better alternative even if it has not reached the 10 million downloads.


----------



## HeisehKiiN (Jul 1, 2014)

*SoundWire*
_"SoundWire lets you send any music or audio ("what you hear now") from your Windows or Linux PC to your Android mobile devices. "_

My notebook don't have bluetooth so I use SoundWire to stream my notebook audio to my phone and then to my wireless headphone and works great.
SoundWire streams all the audios, from browser sounds (youtube, facebook, whatever) to system sounds.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

HeisehKiiN said:


> *SoundWire*
> _"SoundWire lets you send any music or audio ("what you hear now") from your Windows or Linux PC to your Android mobile devices. "_
> 
> My notebook don't have bluetooth so I use SoundWire to stream my notebook audio to my phone and then to my wireless headphone and works great.
> SoundWire streams all the audios, from browser sounds (youtube, facebook, whatever) to system sounds.

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing , maybe you can provide us with a download/playstore link 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## HeisehKiiN (Jul 1, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Thanks for sharing , maybe you can provide us with a download/playstore link
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .

Click to collapse



Edited


----------



## streamck (Jul 2, 2014)

Which web browser do you recommend for Samsung Galaxy Nexus (dual-core 1,2 GHz, 1 GB RAM, CM 11 nightly)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

streamck said:


> Which web browser do you recommend for Samsung Galaxy Nexus (dual-core 1,2 GHz, 1 GB RAM, CM 11 nightly)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



My selfmade browser !
You can find link in my signature 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## yashvijay06 (Jul 2, 2014)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Try android device manager. It's great. Allows you to lock your phone and even wipe your data. It's also free!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewRootUserPleaseHelp (Jul 2, 2014)

Whats a good app to replace my camera app? it sucks.


----------



## Saturen (Jul 2, 2014)

streamck said:


> Which web browser do you recommend for Samsung Galaxy Nexus (dual-core 1,2 GHz, 1 GB RAM, CM 11 nightly)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse





CM Browser is a great web browser.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

NewRootUserPleaseHelp said:


> Whats a good app to replace my camera app? it sucks.

Click to collapse



Camera Zoom FX ( paid ) ( free downloadable and patched from the internet ) .

A better camera ( has got a HDR mode that's really amazing ) ( free )

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## soberakoto (Jul 3, 2014)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and of course I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



I think you should try CERBERUS. Previously, a friend of my was using SEEKDROID but he abonden it in favour of CERBERUS because the latter offers a couple of advanced features it offered, like the ability to record sound/video/pictures). I don't think SeekDroid has added that functionality yet.


----------



## neers13 (Jul 3, 2014)

*App to backup password*



justmpm said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy the moderation team has decided that 1 standalone thread for discussing the good and bad of all the the apps, modifications, tweaks, and widgets is all we need. So have at it guys and gals! Within this thread review, compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment. Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hello guys i bought a new phone MOTo G LTE, previous phone was HTC Rhyme. I made backup of all apps using App Backup and Restore... unfortunately i forgot my facebook password and also the password for the email address which i created to  have access to facebook....on the HTC phone I had not logged out from facebook, so even till date i can use it to have access to facebook.
i wanted to know if there is any such app or method through which i can transfer the facebook app along with the password from HTC to Moto G?//
thanks


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

neers13 said:


> hello guys i bought a new phone MOTo G LTE, previous phone was HTC Rhyme. I made backup of all apps using App Backup and Restore... unfortunately i forgot my facebook password and also the password for the email address which i created to  have access to facebook....on the HTC phone I had not logged out from facebook, so even till date i can use it to have access to facebook.
> i wanted to know if there is any such app or method through which i can transfer the facebook app along with the password from HTC to Moto G?//
> thanks

Click to collapse



You can make a titanium app + data backup.
You can transfer the backup to another phone and restore it.

Hit the thanks button if i helped you


----------



## krazzykuldeep (Jul 4, 2014)

*anti-thief??*



joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse




Download an Xposed module-- theftie 
you can check its features in the link given below

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/theftie-helps-you-find-your-stolen-device/

Hit the thanks button if it helped u:angel:


----------



## neers13 (Jul 4, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> You can make a titanium app + data backup.
> You can transfer the backup to another phone and restore it.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks bro, I'm really grateful to all guys and gals out there helping unknown individuals in distant lands...
Can you kindly elaborate further how to proceed with titanium backup, I'm new/novice in thus android business, pkz be patient with me... 
After backing up and restore do I need to insert password again? That's the biggest problem
Thanks again


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

neers13 said:


> Thanks bro, I'm really grateful to all guys and gals out there helping unknown individuals in distant lands...
> Can you kindly elaborate further how to proceed with titanium backup, I'm new/novice in thus android business, pkz be patient with me...
> After backing up and restore do I need to insert password again? That's the biggest problem
> Thanks again

Click to collapse



If you backup including data , then you won´t have to enter a password again.


----------



## alex71184 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

alex71184 said:


> Hello

Click to collapse



This is not the location to say hi.
Look at the general or off-topic section for a welcome thread to post in.

Cheers

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## polcandro (Jul 5, 2014)

Is this against Google play rules?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mojahun (Jul 6, 2014)

*antivirus*

Which antivirus will suit best for my kitkat updated note2?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

No one.
You are the only one that can prevent it @mojahun

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## mojahun (Jul 7, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> No one.
> You are the only one that can prevent it @mojahun
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



Thank you DanielBink :highfive:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

mojahun said:


> Thank you DanielBink :highfive:

Click to collapse



Maybe you can hit the thanks button ?

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jul 7, 2014)

mojahun said:


> Which antivirus will suit best for my kitkat updated note2?

Click to collapse



Try Malwarebytes Antimalware.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

Tapatalk is a good app  lol

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## mjdreyes12 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Newbie*



justmpm said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy the moderation team has decided that 1 standalone thread for discussing the good and bad of all the the apps, modifications, tweaks, and widgets is all we need. So have at it guys and gals! Within this thread review, compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment. Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi guys. im just new here in this forum, I hope i'll learn a lot from the members and moderators. I am glad there's a website/forum like this for android users. Goodjob and more power.

#AndroidRules


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

mjdreyes12 said:


> Hi guys. im just new here in this forum, I hope i'll learn a lot from the members and moderators. I am glad there's a website/forum like this for android users. Goodjob and more power.
> 
> #AndroidRules

Click to collapse



Welcome bro!

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## t3chmedi3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Kobalt.Kitsune said:


> My favorite apps include:
> 
> 1] Firefox Aurora
> 2] Es file explorer
> ...

Click to collapse



A few hacker apps Lol Betta u can dm meh lol


Kobalt.Kitsune said:


> My favorite apps include:
> 
> 1] Firefox Aurora
> 2] Es file explorer
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

@Kobalt.Kitsune can you share me your hacker apps using private messaging.
I am using also some hacking apps so we can trade.

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## t3chmedi3 (Jul 9, 2014)

Anantkumar said:


> My favorite application is the Answering Machine.. I have used this app on my Nokia 5233.

Click to collapse



Answering machine not available for Android rite?


----------



## rikimilton (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello papaly,

Take a review of following links and I am sure you'll like it--

Publishing your app to the Store (Windows)

by this you can easily publish your app to store.. but for this you must have a re,registered company name..

Let me know if you require any other information..
Thanks


----------



## Anantkumar (Jul 9, 2014)

t3chmedi3 said:


> Answering machine not available for Android rite?

Click to collapse



yes. Android don't support answering machine app for now


----------



## vivek2 (Jul 10, 2014)

avast

Sent from my A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Shifu - good tasking app


----------



## t3chmedi3 (Jul 10, 2014)

maocai said:


> Mine is wifikill cuz everytime my sis opens irritaing songs like justin bieber, i kill the wifi

Click to collapse



Betta kill JB Lol


----------



## jimdent (Jul 10, 2014)

Titanium Backup of course.
So, I always make a clean install for new roms.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Titanium Backup is the most used app at my phone ever except whatsapp and Tapatalk

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Fusion ROM


----------



## konrad496 (Jul 10, 2014)

Is it necessary to use antivirus software for devices based on android?


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jul 10, 2014)

konrad496 said:


> Is it necessary to use antivirus software for devices based on android?

Click to collapse



Like any computing device, it depends on where you get your programs, apps, etc. and what you do with them.  It also depends on how you tweak the system.

No operating system is 100% immune to viruses/malware.  Some are harder to infect than others, but all can be infected.

As far as Android is concerned, there are several routes by which you can pick up malware.  Have you rooted your device? Have you enabled sideloading? Have you installed a 3rd party ROM that might have a few...sketchy tweaks...built into it?

If the answer to any of those scenarios is "yes" than I'd say, "yes" it's necessary to use antivirus/antimalware software on your device.


----------



## konrad496 (Jul 10, 2014)

thanks, I'm going to check some antimalware software available in google store.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

"2lines for facebook" let's you switch between Facebook profiles easily .
Really nice app!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2014)

*ptcl evo tablet*

Dear friends i have ptcl evo 3g tablet.I have hanging problem in it So i want to flash custom or stock rom in it to solve this problem.
Due to ptcl evo tablet unavailability of firmwares and rooting procedure I decide to flash Google nexus 7 tablet rom in it.My tab is going in fastboot mode instead of downloading mode So plz guide how i can fix my problem..


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jul 11, 2014)

konrad496 said:


> thanks, I'm going to check some antimalware software available in google store.

Click to collapse



Personally, I like and use Malwarebytes Antimalware.


----------



## konrad496 (Jul 11, 2014)

ssenemosewa said:


> Personally, I like and use Malwarebytes Antimalware.

Click to collapse




It seems to be pretty good stuff. It found Trojan on my devise... I hope I don't have to change my passwords...


----------



## krzym1 (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm looking for an app that will let me set multiple volume profiles (apart form standard sound / vibrate / silent) - something like "vety loud", "loud", "normal" ect

I've found  few apps that change the volume according to your location or current time, but *i dont want that*. I just want to be able to set a few profiles and switch between them manually.


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jul 12, 2014)

krzym1 said:


> I'm looking for an app that will let me set multiple volume profiles (apart form standard sound / vibrate / silent) - something like "vety loud", "loud", "normal" ect
> 
> I've found  few apps that change the volume according to your location or current time, but *i dont want that*. I just want to be able to set a few profiles and switch between them manually.

Click to collapse



I use Volume Control https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.revsodev.volumecontrol

It should provide everything you're looking for.


----------



## krzym1 (Jul 12, 2014)

ssenemosewa said:


> I use Volume Control https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.revsodev.volumecontrol
> 
> It should provide everything you're looking for.

Click to collapse




It does! Didnt even think that such old app would work, thanks


----------



## deraiz12 (Jul 12, 2014)

konrad496 said:


> Is it necessary to use antivirus software for devices based on android?

Click to collapse



No antivirus just warning to bad link


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jul 12, 2014)

krzym1 said:


> It does! Didnt even think that such old app would work, thanks

Click to collapse



You're very welcome.:good:

As an aside, I tend to favor (and archive, since they tend to disappear) old apps.  As you see with Volume Control, they tend to have less frills than newer ones, yet they get the job done.

I've found that Android app development tends to go in a direction that I label "Everything but the kitchen sink." Apps start out lean, mean, and to the point.  Then come the user requests.  "Hey, can you add this?" "Hey, can you tweak that?" Eventually, the app morphs into a monster wall of code that can barely handle what it was originally supposed to do.

That's also why I use Titanium Backup to keep extensive archives of the "oldies, but goodies."  That way I can have an app that works while everyone else is flooding the developer with feature requests, crash reports, etc.


----------



## MaPi_svk (Jul 13, 2014)

I think antivirus is unnecessary if you don't install random things from the internet.


----------



## Vijay Xolo A700 (Jul 13, 2014)

MaPi_svk said:


> I think antivirus is unnecessary if you don't install random things from the internet.

Click to collapse




if you downloading any thing from play store then its trusted. If going for cracked apps from internet then its better have gud anti virus.:good:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

Governor of Poker super game!


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jul 13, 2014)

Vijay Xolo A700 said:


> if you downloading any thing from play store then its trusted.

Click to collapse



Uh, no, not always.  No one is perfect and sometimes malicious software sneaks its way in. 

For example: http://www.androidcentral.com/google-removes-32-apps-google-play-over-malware-concerns

Yes, Google pulled those apps as soon as they discovered that they had the potential to cause trouble, but what about all the people who downloaded and installed them before they were pulled? 

Pro Tip: The best security comes from multiple layers of protection.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

U have a script in the android hacking section.
When you flash that will you be safe i think  @ssenemosewa


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jul 13, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> U have a script in the android hacking section.
> When you flash that will you be safe i think  @ssenemosewa

Click to collapse



Exactly  Because I've chosen to root my devices, install third party ROMs/scripts, and install programs outside the pray Play Store, I have multiple layers of protection to help compensate.

If you choose to play in the garden of earthly delights, always wear gloves!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

ssenemosewa said:


> Exactly  Because I've chosen to root my devices, install third party ROMs/scripts, and install programs outside the pray Play Store, I have multiple layers of protection to help compensate.
> 
> If you choose to play in the garden of earthly delights, always wear gloves!

Click to collapse



Nice but Android apps downloaded from the play store are mostly useless.
Avast , lookout security and norton like apps are doing nothing for your device.


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Jul 13, 2014)

Just care of your download. If you see problem just delete last app istalled.
Time agoo istalled an app from playstore (was in stock rom) that app was give pubblicity each 5sec  (iden if no connection) couldnt find icon in drawer or app in download list (ofc rebot not worked).
I had to search in all app list found it and deleted....

This been my only problem in more then 1yr.
Any antivirus app would be useless in my opinion too

inviato da tapatalk ~ con lg p990 rom cm11 m1


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> Just care of your download. If you see problem just delete last app istalled.
> Time agoo istalled an app from playstore (was in stock rom) that app was give pubblicity each 5sec  (iden if no connection) couldnt find icon in drawer or app in download list (ofc rebot not worked).
> I had to search in all app list found it and deleted....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mostly download paid apps using browser and i never got virusses or problems.
Okayy , once i get one but then i deleted it using recovery


----------



## t3chmedi3 (Jul 14, 2014)

edocod said:


> I love all the miui apps/widgets. They're so beautiful! *_*
> The 4x2 clock, expecially - it's so neat!

Click to collapse



Yea especially lock screen awwww...  Btw now I got active display so I miss miui badly


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

Tomi File Manager

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 19, 2014)

I saw this app in the portal !
Quick Note !
It´s an awesome note making app !
>> CLICK HERE FOR PLAY STORE LINK <<


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 20, 2014)

Somebody knows some good unique and new apps that i can access offline?


----------



## sandeep37 (Jul 21, 2014)

Can somebody plz help me to get an app which may announce the caller name during a phone call in indian accent..?

Sent from my A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nomeeali (Jul 21, 2014)

Need offline app for Translator.


----------



## nomeeali (Jul 21, 2014)

anyone ??


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 21, 2014)

@nomeeali maybe itranslator


----------



## fazliey (Jul 23, 2014)

Which the best launcher??

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ssenemosewa (Jul 23, 2014)

fazliey said:


> Which the best launcher??

Click to collapse



Nova.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 25, 2014)

Google keep is the most useful app I use every day. I constantly use it to make notes and lists usually at work. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ashok sha (Jul 26, 2014)

Good work

Sent from my C2305


----------



## Mezzo19 (Jul 26, 2014)

nomeeali said:


> Need offline app for Translator.

Click to collapse



dict.cc is a good offline translator 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mort2 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Xamp music player*

Hey all check out this new music player 'Xamp'. Looks cool to me, nice , simple and feature rich.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 27, 2014)

fazliey said:


> Which the best launcher??
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



When you're on stock :
Nova Launcher
When you're on AOSP ROM :
Trebuschet Launcher


----------



## sanket.m (Jul 27, 2014)

I have greenify purchased app but system apps are not hibernating after force hibernation they wake up again after some time ....is there any other app for hybernation of system apps ?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 27, 2014)

For me they stay hibernated once I hibernate them with greenify. Not sure what is going on there.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mort2 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Best music player- Xamp*

I am now using 'Xamp'- a new music player. It seems really very nice to me with great features and looks.:victory:


----------



## abriosi (Jul 28, 2014)

*FlipMan*

Hey guys

I'm an avid xda user and i would like to post here a game me and my friend did.

Flipman is a Mobile-app video-game in which you play as a running, jumping, flying and flipping stick man through a level of randomly ordered obstacles, meaning that every run is unique.
The longest runs earn their places on a worldwide score ladder, and the longer you run, the harder it gets.
It was founded on June 2014 by two Portuguese friends who decided to start making video-games, being FlipMan, their first try.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.abriosi.stickcraze

I hope you guys enjoy it as much as i did making it.

If you want you can put a like on our facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/flipmangame


----------



## Alezzander_ (Jul 28, 2014)

fazliey said:


> Which the best launcher??
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I am using NOVA launcher.


----------



## East2West (Jul 29, 2014)

Alezzander_ said:


> I am using NOVA launcher.

Click to collapse




+1 for Nova. I used Apex in the beginning but after trying Nova it's been my go to launcher


----------



## Alex87pa (Jul 31, 2014)

+1 nova Prime


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 31, 2014)

Speedtest.net is a good app .

I really want that Valve will finally update their Android app .

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## touch2much (Aug 1, 2014)

*brick my phone can't find 4.3 rom for S3 SGHI747 UCDLK3*

Hey XDA 
i tried to unlock my *S3 SGHI747 UCDLK3 * running on *Android 4.3 * but i think i did something brick it
the good news is that i can access to the *DOWNLOAD MODE*. the bad news is every time i try using *Odin3.7* it fails
the problem is that i was using 4.1.1
well i couldnt find ANDROID 4.3 for *AT&T SGHI747UCDLK3* i looked everywhere 
i need help please


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Aug 1, 2014)

touch2much said:


> Hey XDA
> i tried to unlock my *S3 SGHI747 UCDLK3 * running on *Android 4.3 * but i think i did something brick it
> the good news is that i can access to the *DOWNLOAD MODE*. the bad news is every time i try using *Odin3.7* it fails
> the problem is that i was using 4.1.1
> ...

Click to collapse



U should try in section of s3

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## kekePower_ (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi.

Here is my list of apps I can't live without 

* di.FM - for my urge for great electronic music
* Now Browser Pro - awesome and small browser with a great set of features
* TunnelBear - for when I want to watch US version of Netflix
* GPS Status Pro - for better, faster and more accurate GPS signal
* OfficeSuite Pro - also opens OpenOffice files
* Mailbox from Dropbox - has a lot of great features that I enjoy. Only for phones for now.
* I'm Sleeping - to set my phone to silent at night
* SetCPU - enables me to set profiles for different times and apps
* DigiCal - one of the best calendar apps I've used

This is just from the top of my head 

kekePower 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 2, 2014)

Flipboard is a beautiful way of reading news on my tablets 

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone know of any apps that records your screen (like screen cast) 15 mins or more and is free?  Fresh out of Google play credit


----------



## pablorav (Aug 4, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Does anyone know of any apps that records your screen (like screen cast) 15 mins or more and is free?  Fresh out of Google play credit

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.org.invisibility.recordablefree this ? no root req


----------



## naeogeo (Aug 4, 2014)

*Best Unlocking app*

Hello,

Does anybody know a better unlocking app than Strider (id=uk.naeo.striderFree) ?
I searched for one and didn't find one.
Maybe you can help.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Aug 4, 2014)

naeogeo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody know a better unlocking app than Strider (id=uk.naeo.striderFree) ?
> I searched for one and didn't find one.
> Maybe you can help.

Click to collapse



Do you mean screen unlocking? because I know of one called Magic Locker you can download all kinds of custom lock screens my favorite is the iPhone lock screen and the best thing it requires no root


naeogeo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody know a better unlocking app than Strider (id=uk.naeo.striderFree) ?
> I searched for one and didn't find one.
> Maybe you can help.

Click to collapse




Hit thanks if I helped u sent from rooted SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Textdroid dpi
Awesome app for setting dpi 

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## RedPulse (Aug 5, 2014)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



I liked Cerberus A LOT, does everything I want it to do.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Agree @RedPulse

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Snigdho said:


> I am using Apus Launcher
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



And what are the pros and cons?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## dp21369 (Aug 5, 2014)

mark manning said:


> Not sure if there is an all in one app that will do everything your looking for. However, here is some good calendar apps that may be of help
> 
> http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/design/android-apps-manage-your-day-better/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ty bro


----------



## Vijay Xolo A700 (Aug 7, 2014)

*MI*



dp21369 said:


> Ty bro

Click to collapse



Hi all,

Try the MI launcher. Its cool and awesome.:good:


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Vijay Xolo A700 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Try the MI launcher. Its cool and awesome.:good:

Click to collapse



Agre, my dad is using it 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Vijay Xolo A700 (Aug 7, 2014)

Snigdho said:


> I am using Apus Launcher
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Its quite amazing Snigdho.... very light launcher. worth to try.....

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------




Alezzander_ said:


> I am using NOVA launcher.

Click to collapse



TRY MI launcher and APUS launcher.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Vijay Xolo A700 said:


> Its quite amazing Snigdho.... very light launcher. worth to try.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apus has got many background services, i recommend Mi Launcher 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Vijay Xolo A700 (Aug 7, 2014)

Ya true. Just checking its usage. But its very fast. No lagging at all.

Sent from my XOLO A700 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Vijay Xolo A700 said:


> Ya true. Just checking its usage. But its very fast. No lagging at all.
> 
> Sent from my XOLO A700 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's cool but i prefer battery over a nice launcher  
I used Mi launcher in the past but yesterday i was using SPB launcher ( 10,45$ ) and it's worth to buy on phones but not on tablets .
On tablets i recommend Google Now Launcher 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Vijay Xolo A700 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Binkfeed whts SPB launcher????

Sent from my XOLO A700 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Vijay Xolo A700 said:


> Hi Binkfeed whts SPB launcher????
> 
> Sent from my XOLO A700 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A super cool 3D like Android launcher 
Search it on the play store and you will love it 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## grunted (Aug 9, 2014)

Tsf shell is my favorite  launcher.   They just don't update often

Sent from my SPH-L710 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

grunted said:


> Tsf shell is my favorite  launcher.   They just don't update often
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I highly recommend Google Now Launcher to everyone 

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## onesvip (Aug 10, 2014)

I could recommend you the z-launcher.


----------



## idowolf (Aug 10, 2014)

*Recommended navigation apps?*

Hi there 
I have an I9300 with CM11 (4.4.4) and I'm looking for recommended navigation apps with the following features. Any app with any of these features will do, but the more the merrier of course:

Prompts with street names ("Turn left onto Central Park") - for some reason Google Maps doesn't do that and I've been trying to fix it for the past 2 years
Dimming between turns - Google Maps only does that at 15% battery or below for some reason.
Traffic reports and redirection
Speed measurement and limits
Optional offline maps
Night-time windshield HUD (like Sygic's HUD)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

idowolf said:


> Hi there
> I have an I9300 with CM11 (4.4.4) and I'm looking for recommended navigation apps with the following features. Any app with any of these features will do, but the more the merrier of course:
> 
> Prompts with street names ("Turn left onto Central Park") - for some reason Google Maps doesn't do that and I've been trying to fix it for the past 2 years
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe Waze?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## grunted (Aug 13, 2014)

onesvip said:


> I could recommend you the z-launcher.

Click to collapse



It's in the Beta phase  and they stopped  giving out downloads.   And if u have root access you can't install  unless u use root cloak 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## onesvip (Aug 13, 2014)

I've downloaded it just a few days ago  
And I have a rooted phone, and it works with root cloak


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

onesvip said:


> I've downloaded it just a few days ago
> And I have a rooted phone, and it works with root cloak

Click to collapse



You mean Nokia Z Launcher?


----------



## onesvip (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> You mean Nokia Z Launcher?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## stombie18 (Aug 13, 2014)

How is Nova launcher nowadays? Haven't used it in quite a while.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

stombie18 said:


> How is Nova launcher nowadays? Haven't used it in quite a while.

Click to collapse



Boring haha, i just went back to TW Stock


----------



## stombie18 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Boring haha, i just went back to TW Stock

Click to collapse



Figures. I've just been using Google now launcher.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

stombie18 said:


> Figures. I've just been using Google now launcher.

Click to collapse



Good launcher !


----------



## Sinogame (Aug 14, 2014)

*Greeting*

Hi,
I'm new here! 
Great to meet you!
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Sinogame said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here!
> Great to meet you!
> :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Welcome, you need any app advice?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OlinB (Aug 14, 2014)

mark manning said:


> My favorite is lookout
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Lookout is great. Been using it a couple of years now.

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

Titanium Backup paid edition is the first app I install on a new phone. Then root and recovery. Titanium has saved me many heartaches!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

OlinB said:


> Lookout is great. Been using it a couple of years now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------
> 
> Titanium Backup paid edition is the first app I install on a new phone. Then root and recovery. Titanium has saved me many heartaches!

Click to collapse



Me too, for 3 years now 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JazzieBoi (Aug 15, 2014)

Does anyone know of an app that you can control the screen gamma and don't say nexus colors or any color filter apps because I have problems with those


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

I also recommend now browser , the best internet browser i've used!


----------



## grunted (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I also recommend now browser , the best internet browser i've used!

Click to collapse



Dolphin browser is my favorite.  You can set it do delete cookies and cache after exiting  browser.   Plus it supports flash

Sent from my SPH-L710 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

grunted said:


> Dolphin browser is my favorite.  You can set it do delete cookies and cache after exiting  browser.   Plus it supports flash
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


@Jeeko 's Now Browser has since one week an extended program where you can request any feature and it will be added.

U should take a look there to enchance browser experience to ultra-high level.

Cheers!

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Aug 16, 2014)

Some1 know what is the Best app same of "group play" of samsung,
To each phone 4.1+?

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Blitz Brigade is one of my favorite games.
A absolute try out!

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## grunted (Aug 16, 2014)

Great free app of the day off Amazon app store
Save $8.99 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

grunted said:


> Great free app of the day off Amazon app store
> Save $8.99
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Look's good!


----------



## Alcolawl (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anyone have any recommendations on a good Facebook Messenger replacement? Or at least an app that is capable of integrating with Facebook Chat? I've been looking for a quality alternative to it for the passed few days now and most have fallen short.


----------



## coud18 (Aug 20, 2014)

What's your best video editor?
Please suggest


----------



## Rockytop00 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Look's good!

Click to collapse



I agree


----------



## ron9 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I also recommend now browser , the best internet browser i've used!

Click to collapse



I recommend CM browser! Light only 1.7MB, fast, excellent design. ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 20, 2014)

ron9 said:


> I recommend CM browser! Light only 1.7MB, fast, excellent design. ?

Click to collapse



I actually don't trust *Cheeta Mobile* there are believeable rumors about data that will be transfered from your devices tot their server/databases .

Anyway, i highly recommend you Now Browser because it's the most lightest browser in the Play Store .


----------



## delhiangels (Aug 22, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I actually don't trust *Cheeta Mobile* there are believeable rumors about data that will be transfered from your devices tot their server/databases .
> 
> Anyway, i highly recommend you Now Browser because it's the most lightest browser in the Play Store .

Click to collapse



thanks for the suggestion it also helped me too..


----------



## ron9 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I actually don't trust *Cheeta Mobile* there are believeable rumors about data that will be transfered from your devices tot their server/databases .
> 
> Anyway, i highly recommend you Now Browser because it's the most lightest browser in the Play Store .

Click to collapse



Is that really true? ?

Anyway I have tried Now browser and it freeze and are very unstable. Not so nice design as CM, but satisfying.
I will try it a little more...


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

ron9 said:


> Is that really true? ?
> 
> Anyway I have tried Now browser and it freeze and are very unstable. Not so nice design as CM, but satisfying.
> I will try it a little more...

Click to collapse



Yes it´s really true, but Now Browser extended ( paid version ) has a request feature option whether you can also request a UI - ( User Interface ) .
When you don´t want to spend money than i recommend ¨Chrome Beta¨ because it´s pretty fast and simple UI .


----------



## ron9 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yes it´s really true, but Now Browser extended ( paid version ) has a request feature option whether you can also request a UI - ( User Interface ) .
> When you don´t want to spend money than i recommend ¨Chrome Beta¨ because it´s pretty fast and simple UI .

Click to collapse



I dislike CM's behavier. I tought apps from google play was safe. ??

Thank for recomandations. ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

ron9 said:


> I dislike CM's behavier. I tought apps from google play was safe. ??
> 
> Thank for recomandations. ?

Click to collapse



Hitting the thanks button is much more easier than typing it hehehe


----------



## Delvator (Aug 23, 2014)

what application your recomendation for download in youtube or other site ??


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Delvator said:


> what application your recomendation for download in youtube or other site ??

Click to collapse



Tubemate 

You can download it by searching "latest tubemate apk"

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delvator (Aug 23, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Tubemate
> 
> You can download it by searching "latest tubemate apk"
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




ooo ok ok one more recomendation for cleaner (clear ram and chance)  with root device


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Delvator said:


> ooo ok ok one more recomendation for cleaner (clear ram and chance)  with root device

Click to collapse



Hmmm don't try apps like Clean Master and DU speed booster.
I'm now on MIUI and i have a built-in cleaner, if your rom is deodexed can i share you that app !

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delvator (Aug 23, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hmmm don't try apps like Clean Master and DU speed booster.
> I'm now on MIUI and i have a built-in cleaner, if your rom is deodexed can i share you that app !
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hmmm im using carbon rom right now without cleaner 
so if using cosrom the device will be deodex automaticly or not ??


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Delvator said:


> hmmm im using carbon rom right now without cleaner
> so if using cosrom the device will be deodex automaticly or not ??

Click to collapse



I really don't know, just look at the XDA rom thread

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delvator (Aug 23, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I really don't know, just look at the XDA rom thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hmmmm ok ok i hope to find the good one


----------



## FrancoNote (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

FrancoNote said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



Hi there, can we help you with finding an application for your Android device?


----------



## sophana (Aug 24, 2014)

can i buy note 4?


----------



## skioda86 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm searching an app that have a widget to take a note in real time without open the app.
I want if i must draw some note, wake up my phone e write directly on the widget my notes...and read it when i wake up my phone subsequently.
Thanks


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

sophana said:


> can i buy note 4?

Click to collapse



Do you have the monehy? Heheheh


----------



## rocker1904 (Aug 24, 2014)

titanium backup is my favourite app, it backs up everything automatically and the backups survive a factory reset


----------



## MemphisRob (Aug 24, 2014)

With all the for about the new Facebook Messenger app, I was curious if Greenifying the app would solve as any privacy concerns someone may have.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

Someone knows a good alternative for themer?


----------



## Snigdho (Aug 26, 2014)

I like the CM Locker... Its quite cool


----------



## norbig (Aug 26, 2014)

@skioda86 google keep


----------



## sagardeswal19 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey guys, I need a good camera app for my new OPPO find 7. I flashed a custom rom based on cm (I think it was cm, but I dont remember axactly ) , and then I flashed g apps. The android stock camera app by Google isn't good. Also, this phone supports 4k video recording which is not there in this camera app. So I need a camera app supporting 4k video recording as well. Please suggest me some apps. I can also go for paid apps from play store if its really nice. Thanks in advance guys 


Sent from my Find 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## skioda86 (Aug 27, 2014)

norbig said:


> @skioda86 google keep

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot but in google keep I must open the app to write and read the note...no?


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Aug 27, 2014)

skioda86 said:


> Thanks a lot but in google keep I must open the app to write and read the note...no?

Click to collapse



U can also use the widget, to have yr note in home, and add a new 1 by 1clic

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## eslebecydonia (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey guys!

Just installed a new ROM on my phone (samsung galaxy s5, unofficial cyanogenmod) and my GPS is messed up. Which is the best GPS fix app in your experience?


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Aug 29, 2014)

Any free music player with lyrics?

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> Any free music player with lyrics?
> 
> inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1

Click to collapse


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.musixmatch.android.lyrify

Here you are

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Aug 29, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.musixmatch.android.lyrify
> 
> Here you are
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Nice, thanks 

But there isnt any music player, that just read my inmusic lyrics?

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## net8 (Aug 29, 2014)

sophana said:


> can i buy note 4?

Click to collapse



What is the need to take permission? I hope you have gone through all reviews and user opinions. Note 4 is very good in its features and performance. But it is always the choice of the buyer. 

Any way, I guess You need to check the pocket before buying!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> Nice, thanks
> 
> But there isnt any music player, that just read my inmusic lyrics?
> 
> inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1

Click to collapse



What do you mean with inmusic?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Aug 29, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What do you mean with inmusic?
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



I mean "in music"
I edit my file adding lyrics in mp3 song.
So i need a player that show it.
Xmusic is nice, but slow and need connection. :S 
Also no show lyrics when present, but show the 1 that find in internet.

inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1


----------



## saxdenny (Aug 29, 2014)

*make sense dot.com*

make sense app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

saxdenny said:


> make sense app

Click to collapse



For which purpose?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

Just found this launcher on Google Play, sounds interesting https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.skp.launcher

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## onesvip (Aug 31, 2014)

Isn't compatible with HTC one M7.
I'm in Germany.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Isn't compatible with HTC one M7.
> I'm in Germany.

Click to collapse



Nahh I tested it and it sucks

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## veldom (Sep 2, 2014)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> Any free music player with lyrics?
> 
> inviato con tapatalk dal mio LG dual (p990) cm11 17/07/14 m1

Click to collapse



I'm insterested too.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

Check this out guys, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2858868

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## onesvip (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks really great.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 6, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Looks very great.

Click to collapse



Your using it?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## onesvip (Sep 6, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Your using it?
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, since round about 20min


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 6, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Yes, since round about 20min

Click to collapse



Good to know mate, if you enjoy can you leave a 5 star rating?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## onesvip (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah, I think this must be able


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 6, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Yeah, I think this must be able

Click to collapse



I have the PRO version and the pro-only feature "dropbox sync" is very usefull.
Make sure you consider it 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## onesvip (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't have dropbox


----------



## predator120480 (Sep 7, 2014)

For me, the app Sambadroid is very usefull. With that app i can acces the phone from everywhere over the Homenetwork.


----------



## nilloh (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'd like to ask your opinion about whooming.com a service that allows to see who is calling you even if the call is from a private number.
I'm not a developer but the app and the service is from an italian staff and I've been using it since last year with good results even though it's barely unknown.
You need to register to the site and activate call forwarding to their number(not all the calls, I use it only when the phone is turned off and when I refuse the call), all the calls forwarded from a registered number are stored and if you are a free user after 24 hours you are able to see the full number which called you (the last digits cannot be seen before that time), even if it is private! Since it works through call forwarding unfortunately it is impossible to reply to the call if you want to see the number of the caller but I think this service is really good! Hope this may help someone, if you try let me know you opinion!


----------



## Drychembrehm (Sep 8, 2014)

*App for tracking loved ones?*

I don't know if this has been brought up before, and I apologize if it has, but my wife and I are looking for an app, setting, something, that will notify each of us when the other arrives at work (or if advanced enough, any destination). Once she's arrived at work, she doesn't have the time to whip out her phone and create and send a text to let me know she got there safely.

I'm looking for the something that notifies me, in some way, when her wifi or GPS recognizes when she's arrived in a specific location. Or, maybe even better, a gesture app/setting that allows her to swipe her finger in a specific pattern on the homescreen which triggers the phone to send me a preconfigured text message.

I doubt this is an option, but maybe best of all would be something similar, where she can send that preconfigured text, but from a widget on the lock screen or through a lock pattern that differs from the actual pattern you use to unlock your phone.

I also would prefer something that doesn't take up much in the way of system resources/battery. Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

Drychembrehm said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up before, and I apologize if it has, but my wife and I are looking for an app, setting, something, that will notify each of us when the other arrives at work (or if advanced enough, any destination). Once she's arrived at work, she doesn't have the time to whip out her phone and create and send a text to let me know she got there safely.
> 
> I'm looking for the something that notifies me, in some way, when her wifi or GPS recognizes when she's arrived in a specific location. Or, maybe even better, a gesture app/setting that allows her to swipe her finger in a specific pattern on the homescreen which triggers the phone to send me a preconfigured text message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this out mate, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dinglisch.android.taskerm

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## awsom50 (Sep 10, 2014)

tasker is very powerful app but difficult for newbies.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

awsom50 said:


> tasker is very powerful app but difficult for newbies.

Click to collapse



For XDA users that are using Tasker is it no difficult anymore with this guide, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1110775

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## donlesnar (Sep 11, 2014)

is there a way to get tasker for free?


----------



## onesvip (Sep 11, 2014)

Not legally.
Illegal you could get it, but I won't post here how.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone here know why the Netflix app is so glitchy now? I mean month ago it was fine but now whenever I try to get to the controls they flash for a split second and disappear and I can't get to them I hope they fix it in a new update it's getting annoying!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

donlesnar said:


> is there a way to get tasker for free?

Click to collapse



I have got enough warnings to don't let you know about getting it free.
I can give you one tip ( this is a legal tip ), Use Google 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​



---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------




Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Does anyone here know why the Netflix app is so glitchy now? I mean month ago it was fine but now whenever I try to get to the controls they flash for a split second and disappear and I can't get to them I hope they fix it in a new update it's getting annoying!

Click to collapse



Look here, http://downdetector.com/status/netflix

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I have got enough warnings to don't let you know about getting it free.
> I can give you one tip ( this is a legal tip ), Use Google
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> ...

Click to collapse



I love down detector. Com I used it before when my playStation Network account was having problems thank you but I believe you misunderstood what I said I'm not having problems with the Netflix service I'm having problems with the new apps the controls play pause button and the slider flash for a split second when I type on the screen but they don't stay on the screen for a few seconds like they should making it incredibly difficult for me to use it on my tablet , any suggestions? And no I did not make a backup so that won't work

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------

Type equals tap by the way for some reason I can't go back and edit my post


----------



## bentleyboy (Sep 12, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Does anyone here know why the Netflix app is so glitchy now? I mean month ago it was fine but now whenever I try to get to the controls they flash for a split second and disappear and I can't get to them I hope they fix it in a new update it's getting annoying!

Click to collapse



This has been happening for me a lot too.  It happens on my phone and it's been happening on my smart devices like Roku and blu-ray player.  Been getting a lot of rebuffering and problems.  Connection is plenty fast at home and reliable as well but it's been a bit glitchy for me lately.


----------



## MrGuvernment (Sep 13, 2014)

bentleyboy said:


> This has been happening for me a lot too.  It happens on my phone and it's been happening on my smart devices like Roku and blu-ray player.  Been getting a lot of rebuffering and problems.  Connection is plenty fast at home and reliable as well but it's been a bit glitchy for me lately.

Click to collapse




What ISP are you on as major ones are cutting back netflix content delivery speeds and demanding they, sorry, blackmaling them to pay more for content delivery.


----------



## braddock84 (Sep 15, 2014)

*greenify*

Has anyone used the app called greenify? If so does it really improve the battery?


----------



## ssenemosewa (Sep 15, 2014)

braddock84 said:


> Has anyone used the app called greenify? If so does it really improve the battery?

Click to collapse



I use it.  I've found that it improves performance and battery life.  Excellent app!


----------



## mojito13 (Sep 15, 2014)

braddock84 said:


> Has anyone used the app called greenify? If so does it really improve the battery?

Click to collapse



I use it.  I'm generally not a user that drains the battery very quickly, but in the event I'm using strenuous apps or can't be near a charger, it's quite helpful.  Especially on a long drive using GPS or something along those lines.  I can see it being very helpful to people who game, watch a lot of video on their phones.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

braddock84 said:


> Has anyone used the app called greenify? If so does it really improve the battery?

Click to collapse



I'm using and it's awesome, i have almost a double battery by hibernating all those messaging services.

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## gmax1911 (Sep 15, 2014)

ive been using greenify for awhile now and yes it helps me quite a bit on battery at work.


----------



## boyo1991 (Sep 15, 2014)

Not to mention this is mainly a developers paradise, a lot of us are devs. Asking for it for free is asking to steal food off our plates.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

boyo1991 said:


> Not to mention this is mainly a developers paradise, a lot of us are devs. Asking for it for free is asking to steal food off our plates.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Where the chicken are you're talking about?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## boyo1991 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Where the chicken are you're talking about?
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh whoa. My bad. I was replying to an old msg on the thread. Thought I was on the last page. My bad.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bentleyboy (Sep 16, 2014)

MrGuvernment said:


> What ISP are you on as major ones are cutting back netflix content delivery speeds and demanding they, sorry, blackmaling them to pay more for content delivery.

Click to collapse



Comcast.  I've been thinking that it could be due to throttling and fast lanes and all that, but it's really hard to tell.  If there was a way to look at the connection speeds and what's happening with that, I'd have a better idea and more ammunition in the event I wanted to call them and complain, but I don't know of any.


----------



## bayermunich (Sep 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> For XDA users that are using Tasker is it no difficult anymore with this guide, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1110775
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this.  I've had Tasker and kind of just let it sit around cuz I've been a little confused by it but this looks like it's going to be a huge help.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 16, 2014)

bayermunich said:


> Thanks for this.  I've had Tasker and kind of just let it sit around cuz I've been a little confused by it but this looks like it's going to be a huge help.

Click to collapse



No problem mate, i'm glad i helped you 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## pjt12 (Sep 17, 2014)

hey guys can you suggest the best video player upon your experiences...thanks!!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

pjt12 said:


> hey guys can you suggest the best video player upon your experiences...thanks!!

Click to collapse



MX Player defenitly

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Inveready (Sep 17, 2014)

mx player is the best video player, however, I need more power for my new G3 hehehe


----------



## citBabY (Sep 17, 2014)

braddock84 said:


> Has anyone used the app called greenify? If so does it really improve the battery?

Click to collapse



As Bink said it doubles your battery life, but on the cost of staying up to date with notifications coming from those apps you hibernate!

I hibernated Facebook because it was a battery theft, but now I'm receiving zero feed from it.


----------



## mojito13 (Sep 18, 2014)

pjt12 said:


> hey guys can you suggest the best video player upon your experiences...thanks!!

Click to collapse



As the fellas above me said, MX player for sure.  Just curious what you've been using in the past and what wasn't meeting your standards.  I have a friend who insists that he's fine not using MX player and I guess you could deal without it, but after switching to it, there's no turning back IMO.


----------



## ipsmaxes (Sep 27, 2014)

*messenger alternative*

facebook messenger suddenly uses more battery life than ever on my g2,
so meanwhile waiting for a new update I'm looking for facebook messenger alternatives (that send messages trough facebook)
that can also do groupchats.
I tried fast messenger but didn't like it :/
thanks in advance


----------



## Benjamin150 (Sep 27, 2014)

If you're someone who uses instagram quite a bit, one of the worst things about the app is the way it crops out pictures. So while there are a few apps that will allow you to fit your whole picture in, there's one app that I think stands above the rest with it's incredible, yet easy features.


----------



## DrekavacXXL (Sep 28, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> MX Player defenitly
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In my case MX player sometime crashes when playing movies from external USB via OTG. In such occasions, BS player saves the day.


----------



## maverix13 (Oct 1, 2014)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Y buy when I avast gives for free. Root your phone n install avast anti theft as system app. If someone steal n format also, still you ll be able to track


----------



## rafaelazevedo (Oct 2, 2014)

Give me tips on apps for photo editing, can be paid, want to experience the best in the opinion of you.


----------



## citBabY (Oct 5, 2014)

rafaelazevedo said:


> Give me tips on apps for photo editing, can be paid, want to experience the best in the opinion of you.

Click to collapse



Afterlight I guess... I heard it's very cool. 
Also Ps Touch can't be ignored!


----------



## Riza (Oct 10, 2014)

rafaelazevedo said:


> Give me tips on apps for photo editing, can be paid, want to experience the best in the opinion of you.

Click to collapse



Easy: Pixlr Express
Advanced: PS Touch/Afterlight [quoted from citBabY]


----------



## jemappelle (Oct 11, 2014)

*question*

ok....if i have anti-theft app installed on my phone but what if the thief formatted the phone or flashes the phone....will anti-theft app still work?


----------



## seanmalto (Oct 15, 2014)

What is the best free music player app for android 4.1.2?
now i only use music player from stock
or maybe the music player i've used is good enough?


----------



## Primokorn (Oct 17, 2014)

jemappelle said:


> ok....if i have anti-theft app installed on my phone but what if the thief formatted the phone or flashes the phone....will anti-theft app still work?

Click to collapse



It depends on the way you installed it, its features and how the thief wipes the memory.



seanmalto said:


> What is the best free music player app for android 4.1.2?
> now i only use music player from stock
> or maybe the music player i've used is good enough?

Click to collapse



Try this one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-laisim-silver-music-player-1-0-9-7-t2870010 (probably not the best but a good one)


----------



## seanmalto (Oct 18, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> It depends on the way you installed it, its features and how the thief wipes the memory.
> 
> 
> Try this one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-laisim-silver-music-player-1-0-9-7-t2870010 (probably not the best but a good one)

Click to collapse



Hmm, looks god 
But, is there any setting to change theme?
i'm not really like that theme.


----------



## Primokorn (Oct 18, 2014)

seanmalto said:


> Hmm, looks god
> But, is there any setting to change theme?
> i'm not really like that theme.

Click to collapse



idk... Give a try it's free


----------



## steve0908 (Oct 22, 2014)

seanmalto said:


> What is the best free music player app for android 4.1.2?
> now i only use music player from stock
> or maybe the music player i've used is good enough?

Click to collapse



I'm using Apollo.
It's in the cyanogenmod but still i think that it's a great music player.


----------



## c.e.z (Nov 18, 2014)

Need an free app that takes pics when someone trys (and fails) to unlock my phone. Lookout had that but just installed it and it's gone or it is in pro (paid) version...
Fhone is stock and not rooted....well, not for couple more weeks 

Titanium backup is must have as  SU
Also i'm using viber and whatsap, facebook with unlocked messenger
Dropbox is convinient for sharing things on web and forums
And es file explorer...  best there is
Also have paid version of 3g watchdog
Mx player and fing is usefull too.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 18, 2014)

c.e.z said:


> Need an free app that takes pics when someone trys (and fails) to unlock my phone. Lookout had that but just installed it and it's gone or it is in pro (paid) version...
> Fhone is stock and not rooted....well, not for couple more weeks
> 
> Titanium backup is must have as  SU
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice apps you use there, you can use 'Lockdown Pro' for doing that what you mentioned.


----------



## MSK1 (Nov 18, 2014)

c.e.z said:


> Need an free app that takes pics when someone trys (and fails) to unlock my phone. Lookout had that but just installed it and it's gone or it is in pro (paid) version...
> Fhone is stock and not rooted....well, not for couple more weeks
> 
> Titanium backup is must have as  SU
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiddeneye


----------



## c.e.z (Nov 20, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Nice apps you use there, you can use 'Lockdown Pro' for doing that what you mentioned.

Click to collapse





MSK1 said:


> Hiddeneye

Click to collapse



will try them, thnx for info =)


----------



## philtree (Nov 24, 2014)

*Dual Phone E-book reader? (Android to Android screen extender)*

I bought a Note 4 and have my note 2 gathering dust. Realized today that opening the Note 4 flip cover, and placing the note 2 on it (It fits perfectly), I have a dual screen.

I opened an ebook on both, one page apart, and made it like a real book. Only problem is I have to scroll twice, on each phone to prevent repeating the note 4's page on the note 2

Is there any app out there that lets me extend an android screen with another one? I have found apps to extend windows onto my phone but not phone to phone. 

Is there a way to make one phone extend the screen of another? If not, is there a way to make both phones scroll down at the same time with one action?

If there is no such app, whats the next best workaround?

So far I have found an app called SpringNet, but it is not what I want.
I hope this post was clear. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Vinayakn73 (Nov 28, 2014)

fish out of water


----------



## MaikGuevara (Nov 29, 2014)

Need clipboard and multi window app... No xposed. Any recommendation?


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Nov 29, 2014)

MaikGuevara said:


> Need clipboard and multi window app... No xposed. Any recommendation?

Click to collapse



There are module for multiwindows??

Aniway, you can use xfloating windows... But its, exactly, a float.. Not a multiwindows..


----------



## blackhawk_LA (Dec 6, 2014)

*Managing permissions*

I wonder which app do you prefer for controlling permissions. I've tried LBE, Xprivacy, DonkeyGuard, AppOps and the old PDroid.

I think that LBE is the most user friendly, and the more stable (it never caused any app to crash). 
However, Xprivacy or DonkeyGuard are way more comprehensive, and they are open source. 
But I always end having problems. Mostly because I'm no expert at all.
With LBE I just go to permissions, make batch operations and I can forget it's there. With the others, I need to be searching for every permissions, dealing with some FC and so. 

But I really would like to learn how to use XPrivacy or DonkeyGuard without having issues with apps. I've donated to both devs cause I hope that someday their apps would be as "noob friendly" as LBE.


----------



## umeshxda (Dec 7, 2014)

Which app privacy can be able to disable facebook app bookmark and browsing history permission??


----------



## blackhawk_LA (Dec 7, 2014)

RootLord said:


> Which app privacy can be able to disable facebook app bookmark and browsing history permission??

Click to collapse



XPrivacy or DonkeyGuard. Both requires root and xposed framework.


----------



## Primokorn (Dec 8, 2014)

blackhawk_LA said:


> I wonder which app do you prefer for controlling permissions. I've tried LBE, Xprivacy, DonkeyGuard, AppOps and the old PDroid.
> 
> I think that LBE is the most user friendly, and the more stable (it never caused any app to crash).
> However, Xprivacy or DonkeyGuard are way more comprehensive, and they are open source.
> ...

Click to collapse



XPrivacy for sure! Managing permissions is a good thing but it does not give you enough control on what apps do.


----------



## paolo2331 (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't know if it is the right section.. I used Link2SD but it's not working with Lollipop. Any alternatives for moving app to SD?


----------



## lediod (Dec 30, 2014)

*xperia z*



Smirky Guitars said:


> I love the old school video game emulators. With that said, fpse is boss. Wish someone could do a ps2 emulator.. also why doesn't the tw weather widget work in any other launcher? The AccuWeather one that is.

Click to collapse



My favorite is lookout


----------



## upsidekiwi (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm loving the Asparagus app for recipes. Nice material design


----------



## Deleted member 5149701 (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone know how I can fix the Google Chrome app? It use to have tabs, I don't know if it's the ROM (Cataclysm - Lollipop) I'm using or it's just a new version. When I go to close background apps, it gets mixed with the Chrome tabs.


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Jan 2, 2015)

dinggus said:


> Does anyone know how I can fix the Google Chrome app? It use to have tabs, I don't know if it's the ROM (Cataclysm - Lollipop) I'm using or it's just a new version. When I go to close background apps, it gets mixed with the Chrome tabs.

Click to collapse



Its a Lollipop feature u.u"

Anyway there should be somewhere a option in chrome. To make again tabs in app and no in recent.


----------



## Deleted member 5149701 (Jan 2, 2015)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> Its a Lollipop feature u.u"
> 
> Anyway there should be somewhere a option in chrome. To make again tabs in app and no in recent.

Click to collapse



Thank you, and I agree. I keep closing saved pages that I want to read later.


----------



## zparallax (Jan 23, 2015)

*Possible solution*



dinggus said:


> Thank you, and I agree. I keep closing saved pages that I want to read later.

Click to collapse



Hi dinggus:
One possible solution to this is if you have the overflow button (the 3 dots menu on the upper right corner), select settings -> Merge tabs and apps and turn it off, that way all the tabs will remain inside chrome.
Hope that helps.
Best!


----------



## Deleted member 5149701 (Jan 23, 2015)

zparallax said:


> Hi dinggus:
> One possible solution to this is if you have the overflow button (the 3 dots menu on the upper right corner), select settings -> Merge tabs and apps and turn it off, that way all the tabs will remain inside chrome.
> Hope that helps.
> Best!

Click to collapse



You're a ****ing life saver.


----------



## umeshxda (Jan 24, 2015)

Suggest best root apps,  after a long time I'm enjoying root on my device  ? !


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Jan 24, 2015)

RootLord said:


> Suggest best root apps,  after a long time I'm enjoying root on my device  ? !

Click to collapse



Depend on your device.
Your need and use [emoji4]


----------



## h0m3b0y (Jan 25, 2015)

*Magazine library app*

Does anyone know of an app that would act as a magazine library/organizer? I have a bunch of magazines in PDFs and I'd like an app that would organize them similar to what music and movie/series apps do; group PDFs according to magazines, allow subgrouping by different tags (year/month of release, geographical location of release, etc.), allow searching and filtering, remember where I stopped reading in each file, .... just like just about every music/movie app does.

And most important of all: it must allow import of locally stored PDFs (either in device memory, memory card or on local network/samba share).

I found a lot of apps that will do this if you subscribe to some magazine, but I can't find any that would work with offline PDFs. I also tried some ebook apps but none seem to allow grouping of files (so I could manually create a group for each magazine). They all show my 500+ issues of different magazines in a very random and chaotic manner 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Fat Rat Bastard (Jan 26, 2015)

*LauncherPro replacement advice*

I'm a long-time LauncherPro user and was perfectly happy with it until I moved from running 4.2.2 to CM11 M12 on my Galaxy S4 recently. LauncherPro exhibits a number of bugs and hasn't been updated since 2011 so I'm afraid its been abandoned. As such, I'm looking for a *light-weight* launcher. I don't care about snazzy graphics or theming abilities. The only features I'm interested in are:

App Drawer is a scrollable list like LauncherPro. This is a must; I really dislike flipping through pages of apps. I love LauncherPro's inertial scrolling of the App Drawer

At least four home screens.

Folders on the home screens.

Android Settings accessible via menu button on home screen would be nice.

Well supported with frequent updates to fix bugs.



Pointers to launchers that support all of these features will be appreciated!


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Jan 26, 2015)

Fat Rat Bastard said:


> I'm a long-time LauncherPro user and was perfectly happy with it until I moved from running 4.2.2 to CM11 M12 on my Galaxy S4 recently. LauncherPro exhibits a number of bugs and hasn't been updated since 2011 so I'm afraid its been abandoned. As such, I'm looking for a *light-weight* launcher. I don't care about snazzy graphics or theming abilities. The only features I'm interested in are:
> 
> App Drawer is a scrollable list like LauncherPro. This is a must; I really dislike flipping through pages of apps. I love LauncherPro's inertial scrolling of the App Drawer
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nova launcher


----------



## deadbeatffs (Jan 26, 2015)

*Please help me find a forum for such application*

Guys Hello! Recently I've become really interested in security software and found a number of encryption software on google play. Could you please provide me with the information where on the site I can write a review about software I liked the most? p.s. the software itself is free to use and it does not container any ad content.


----------



## Fat Rat Bastard (Jan 27, 2015)

*Thanx!*



Frecciablu(2) said:


> Nova launcher

Click to collapse



Thanx! Has all of the features I am looking for and seems very responsive. Time will tell about its power draw. Seems perfect so far.


----------



## silentkiller33 (Jan 27, 2015)

Which app can help me remind about notifications again and again at an interval of 10mins till I open it.


----------



## MSK1 (Jan 28, 2015)

silentkiller33 said:


> Which app can help me remind about notifications again and again at an interval of 10mins till I open it.

Click to collapse



Google Android kitkat


----------



## Maynard100 (Jan 31, 2015)

MSK1 said:


> Google Android kitkat

Click to collapse



Seems like an alarm being snooze.


----------



## Goranzpar (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have created a new YouTube Channel talking about the different apps. Take a look if you want. 

DUOLINGO: http://youtu.be/mJcCQ7kPixg

BATTERY FULL NOTIFICATION: http://youtu.be/lmaGSNNrfKg


----------



## hzainab (Feb 10, 2015)

*Factor Monsters*

Downloaded this app, Factor Monsters, on Google Play. Fun way of learning Maths it is!


----------



## Goranzpar (Feb 10, 2015)

hzainab said:


> Downloaded this app, Factor Monsters, on Google Play. Fun way of learning Maths it is!

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestion. I will check it.  By the way I have uploaded another video. 

https://youtu.be/s3IpFxIhzY8


----------



## StephenGeoghegan (Feb 16, 2015)

I been using poweramp for bout a year now with best looking skins. Other music players got no chance against it. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

I know it was a few months ago you asked about best music player I can tell you 100%its poweramp, it does free version but it's worth paying to upgrade, I tried them all and this out ranks any other. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## serbis (Feb 17, 2015)

*Picturesque*
I just love this lock screen.


----------



## AllanonMage (Feb 17, 2015)

> In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy the moderation team has decided that 1 standalone thread for discussing the good and bad of all the the apps, modifications, tweaks, and widgets is all we need. So have at it guys and gals! Within this thread review, compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment. Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.

Click to collapse



This is a stupid idea.  If this was that popular of a thread of topics, there should be a "neat and tidy" sub-forum, not a single thread.  That's how forums work.  This makes no sense as a single thread in a forum named "general discussion".  I came here to ask about a competitor to Evernote and if there was one, but this is pointless.  I'll try another android forum for that.  I guess this is the hubris that is driving the market for other android forums.

smdh!


----------



## MSK1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Best competitor is google keep


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 17, 2015)

Google keep is awesome. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Goranzpar (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello guys. Take a look and share this useful app
SMART VOICE RECORDER: http://youtu.be/k5EdCe4Xy3w


----------



## Goranzpar (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey guys, if you are thinking to travel to Spain, don't forget to install this app. Cheers 
GASOLINERAS ESPAÑA: http://youtu.be/W483a37Zhmk


----------



## the_scotsman (Feb 20, 2015)

AllanonMage said:


> This is a stupid idea.  If this was that popular of a thread of topics, there should be a "neat and tidy" sub-forum, not a single thread.  That's how forums work.  This makes no sense as a single thread in a forum named "general discussion".  I came here to ask about a competitor to Evernote and if there was one, but this is pointless.  I'll try another android forum for that.  I guess this is the hubris that is driving the market for other android forums.
> 
> smdh!

Click to collapse



You've already been given two suggestions since you posted. The thread works fine for what it's intended to do. If we allowed multiple threads, the forum would just be full of "what app can I use for....". That's not what we are here for.

And yes, I use Google Keep and find it works perfectly.


----------



## Goranzpar (Feb 23, 2015)

POPCORN TIME | Películas y Series GRATIS en FullHD: http://youtu.be/Caur2d5mM-4


----------



## aleMarvel (Feb 26, 2015)

serbis said:


> *Picturesque*
> I just love this lock screen.

Click to collapse



is very good thanks


----------



## Goranzpar (Mar 1, 2015)

A must have 
http://youtu.be/k4hZ1BabjRI


----------



## MSK1 (Mar 2, 2015)

the_scotsman said:


> You've already been given two suggestions since you posted. The thread works fine for what it's intended to do. If we allowed multiple threads, the forum would just be full of "what app can I use for....". That's not what we are here for.
> 
> And yes, I use Google Keep and find it works perfectly.

Click to collapse



That's why there should be a sub forum. ...  You really do have the wrong end of the stick. ....


----------



## News4la (Mar 2, 2015)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



   What about the Avast mobile App. I puts a lot of things in one app. one of them is wipe and theft. I have it on my S-3.


----------



## Goranzpar (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello guys. This app is awesome. What do you think about? Let me know in the video comments 

DISPLAY TESTER | Comprueba la calidad de ...: http://youtu.be/yJgS43-fSLo


----------



## CreeperBombCraft (Mar 4, 2015)

joelvn said:


> What anti theft app should I buy? Soon I will get my galaxy s4 and ofcourse I want to be a bit more sure about getting it back if it gets stolen.  So which do you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Sure lookout

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------




News4la said:


> What about the Avast mobile App. I puts a lot of things in one app. one of them is wipe and theft. I have it on my S-3.

Click to collapse



It's not so good like the PC version... Try MobileTrust


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Mar 4, 2015)

Some1 know a nice chess online game?
With even offline mode, and maybe with no need of subscribe [emoji14]


----------



## madismad (Mar 5, 2015)

*app for automaticaly forces to reconnect to network when cut off*

i am using lg g2 and i am d=getting low reception althought the signal is average in my area.so sometimes network (even wht set to "gsm only")disconnets and doesnt reconnect even showing  symbol of searching signal.I use airplane mode on and then off to set back signal.Thus i want app to automaticaly reconnect to network.i installed many apps but it refreshes only by manualy.




PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ HELPPPP MEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## umeshxda (Mar 9, 2015)

Can anyone suggest a app that can show real time status of cpu and ram used by apps,?  
And can anyone list a bloatware that can be removed from the sony Xperia!? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## zer0lab.dev (Mar 28, 2015)

RootLord said:


> Can anyone suggest a app that can show real time status of cpu and ram used by apps,?
> And can anyone list a bloatware that can be removed from the sony Xperia!?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Sorry, don't know about Sony Xperia bloatware, but if are searching for an application to monitor real time CPU, RAM and other useful stats of your Android devices you should absolutely try *System Monitor* by @cgollner: the guy has a thread here on _xda_ at this address: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195684 - but you can directly download the _free (Lite) version_ of its app on Google Play Store following this link: http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cgollner.systemmonitor

hope it helps man!


----------



## Anderson2 (Mar 29, 2015)

zer0lab.dev said:


> Sorry, don't know about Sony Xperia bloatware, but if are searching for an application to monitor real time CPU, RAM and other useful stats of your Android devices you should absolutely try *System Monitor* by @cgollner: the guy has a thread here on _xda_ at this address: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2195684 - but you can directly download the _free (Lite) version_ of its app on Google Play Store following this link: http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cgollner.systemmonitor
> 
> hope it helps man!

Click to collapse



Just tried it. Uses a lot of CPU.


----------



## Lughnasadh (Apr 15, 2015)

RootLord said:


> Can anyone suggest a app that can show real time status of cpu and ram used by apps,?
> And can anyone list a bloatware that can be removed from the sony Xperia!?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



You can use one of the widgets in 3C Toolbox (playstore).  Both real time values can be shown in one widget.  Many other stats available as well.  Doesn't use much resources.  

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ccc71.at.free


----------



## elmakina (Apr 25, 2015)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> Some1 know a nice chess online game?
> With even offline mode, and maybe with no need of subscribe [emoji14]

Click to collapse



I recommend you this app:Chess online:good:
I have it in my phone and I like so much.

Bye


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (May 15, 2015)

Any good app to make music?


----------



## ashvinsingh29 (May 17, 2015)

Which is the best screen dimmer app?


----------



## dani1250 (May 20, 2015)

justmpm said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy the moderation team has decided that 1 standalone thread for discussing the good and bad of all the the apps, modifications, tweaks, and widgets is all we need. So have at it guys and gals! Within this thread review, compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any given moment. Any new threads on this matter will be closed and directed here. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great case! It meets my expectations! I needed a soft case, that has some grip. This case features aslight rubber feel, that permits the phone to remain appointed to any surface. It covers all in/outs, very well, no over hangs. The on/off button is slightly larger than the world on my phone, however simplyby employing a bit, thus simply change the pressure applied to the button.


----------



## Psydrone (May 29, 2015)

I need an app to handle my to-do stuff, hopefully web enabled, any suggestion?


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (May 29, 2015)

Psydrone said:


> I need an app to handle my to-do stuff, hopefully web enabled, any suggestion?

Click to collapse



Google keep?
Not match your interest?


----------



## Psydrone (May 29, 2015)

Frecciablu(2) said:


> Google keep?
> Not match your interest?

Click to collapse



Does it have location-based task alerts?


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (May 29, 2015)

Seems not..


----------



## dadicated (May 30, 2015)

Just flashed twi5ted lollipop on my Samsung Galaxy S5... amazing speed and the ui is one of the best I've ever seen

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

@Psydrone look for an app called Geo Task


----------



## hojunester (Jun 4, 2015)

*Twitter client recommendations, anyone?*

I've been using the official twitter app for a few days now, but I don't really like it, for reasons I can't explian. Anyhoo, are there any good replacements? I find disparaging comments on just about every app that I can find on google play!


----------



## tominho_1989 (Jun 4, 2015)

Actually,official Twitter app is by far the best at the moment. I dont think you will find better


----------



## umeshxda (Jun 6, 2015)

hojunester said:


> I've been using the official twitter app for a few days now, but I don't really like it, for reasons I can't explian. Anyhoo, are there any good replacements? I find disparaging comments on just about every app that I can find on google play!

Click to collapse






tominho_1989 said:


> Actually,official Twitter app is by far the best at the moment. I dont think you will find better

Click to collapse



Try Talon for twitter and Fenix for twitter, they are the best twitter apps out there with Amazing design, you will not go to official twitter again! 
Remember they are paid 
For free,  tweetcaster, tweetlanes etc


----------



## joegray (Jun 9, 2015)

I hope I'm posting this in the right section.... 

I recently came across an app called "Floating Apps - multitask" there is both a free and paid version for $1.99 and I tried out the free version for a while until I decided to purchase it because I liked it so much.  For those of you who really want multitasking on your phones, even better than Samsungs builtin multi-window feature I HIGHLY recommend the use of this app. I am still a bit new here so don't really know how to post links and such yet but if u go to the play store just search for floating apps and u will find it. Anyone who tries it quote me on it and let me know if it's as good as it sounds...


----------



## jones321 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Good Email app without privacy concerns*

I was using the stock Email app, but since I updated to Lollipop I always got the "Exchange Services has stopped unexpectely". I got tired of waiting for a update/fix and decided to use a 3rd part mail app.
I have read through and testet different mail apps and ended up with two candidates:


Nine
    Type Mail / Bluemail

I love both - specially for the features to combine mails with tasks, so I can be reminded of mails later etc. Only difference for me is that Nine is a paid app and Typemail is free.

However I need your help on the privacy! It seems some mail clients store mails temporary on their server, scan your mails and sell information to advertisers and maybe other stuff? Does anyone has insights on this and preferable regarding these apps?


----------



## friedgizmo (Jun 23, 2015)

jones321 said:


> I was using the stock Email app, but since I updated to Lollipop I always got the "Exchange Services has stopped unexpectely". I got tired of waiting for a update/fix and decided to use a 3rd part mail app.
> I have read through and testet different mail apps and ended up with two candidates:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nine says in their app description that they don't store any data.

Type Mail looks more intuitive and easier for productivity.


----------



## nugroho2 (Jun 23, 2015)

friedgizmo said:


> Nine says in their app description that they don't store any data.
> 
> Type Mail looks more intuitive and easier for productivity.

Click to collapse



For high and secure privacy, use web based Protonmail. Most secure at the moment.


----------



## jones321 (Jun 23, 2015)

friedgizmo said:


> Nine says in their app description that they don't store any data.
> 
> Type Mail looks more intuitive and easier for productivity.

Click to collapse



Thank you for reply! Yes, I began to like Typemail, but I can't seem to find peace with that it is a cloudmail and they have access to my content. I like better that what Nine says:
"Nine is not cloud based. It only stores your accounts’ passwords on the actual device. It only connects to the actual mail servers. It only stores your messages on the device."

Just sad that Nine only supports Exchange, so I can't use my secondary mail (gmail)


----------



## Anderson2 (Jun 24, 2015)

I have not looked into the privacy aspects but the best email app I've found is Aquamail. Extremely configurable, responsive programmer, and simply the best.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




RootLord said:


> Suggest best root apps,  after a long time I'm enjoying root on my device  ? !

Click to collapse



Titanium Backup 
Xposed framework with xprivacy, gravitybox 
Flashify
Rom toolbox 
Twrp recovery 
AFwall + (firewall) 

Enjoy and be sure to make nandroid backups.


----------



## jones321 (Jun 24, 2015)

nugroho2 said:


> For high and secure privacy, use web based Protonmail. Most secure at the moment.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I already have an account there  However practically I need a mail client as I can follow the newest pushed mails.


----------



## takenbr (Jul 2, 2015)

Psydrone said:


> Does it have location-based task alerts?

Click to collapse



I'm just starting to use google keep (because of this thread specially), but it seems it DOES have location-based alerts, at least in the web UI


----------



## eamonn.martin7 (Jul 20, 2015)

ashvinsingh29 said:


> Which is the best screen dimmer app?

Click to collapse



I find twilight quite good. It is like the flux app for windows, it tints the screen for better night time viewing and also reduces the brightness in the evenings. Not exactly sure if that is what you want or you just want an app to auto adjust the brightness.


----------



## pipyui (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm always looking for a better sms/texting app.  My favorite was Textra, up until a recent update causes it to eat my battery like nuts (I've tried it again a couple times since quitting to no avail).  I'm now using TextSecure minus the encryption features, but looking for something a tad more customizable without being super heavy.  What do you guys like to use?


----------



## sothus (Jul 22, 2015)

Yea I noticed major battery drain issues after update as well. Handcent is a decent one with less battery drainage.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jul 22, 2015)

how about google messenger? dont you like it? its simple ..


----------



## arbitraryturtle (Jul 25, 2015)

I find the camera on SnapChat to be laggy and slightly lower quality than the normal camera app with my Nexus 5. I only found that Tinder uses too much battery and causes my phone to get very hot in a few minutes.


----------



## Frecciablu(2) (Aug 12, 2015)

Best tv n decoder controll app? That can even record ir.

But i ve hear record ir is hardware part.. Its true?

Inviato dal mio Optimus 2x utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## umeshxda (Aug 18, 2015)

Best app for making movie from photos?


----------



## Megamachine (Aug 25, 2015)

*Movie Maker*



RootLord said:


> Best app for making movie from photos?

Click to collapse



You can try: Movie Maker :Best Video Studio...Very nice app..


----------



## VidalKing (Sep 1, 2015)

Megamachine said:


> You can try: Movie Maker :Best Video Studio...Very nice app..

Click to collapse



Thanks:good:


----------



## mustafa000xxx (Sep 24, 2015)

Megamachine said:


> You can try: Movie Maker :Best Video Studio...Very nice app..

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## dev urk (Oct 3, 2015)

Mad Lion said:


> my best apps is Droid Sheep

Click to collapse



realy good


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 4, 2015)

CreeperBombCraft said:


> Sure lookout
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anti Virus is BS on mobile devices since it's more a toolbox.
It won't protect you against virusses.
Their blacklists are full of commercial purposes.
Don't get trapped by them


----------



## notauseranymore (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm using the Xperia C3 and its stock camera noise processing is dreadful. Are there any apps that could take over or will a change to CM based rom help?


----------



## roodrix (Oct 9, 2015)

Somebody have any app For writing music sheet? 

THANKS


----------



## andreank2 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Consolidated Application*

The Consolidated Application (ConApp) is utilized by the California Department of Education (CDE) to appropriate clear cut trusts from different state and government projects to area workplaces, school locale, and direct-supported sanction schools all through California. Yearly, in May, every neighborhood instructive office (LEA) presents the spring arrival of the application to report investment in these projects and give confirmations that the region will consent to the legitimate prerequisites of every system. Program privileges are dictated by equations contained in the laws that made the projects. for more visit pillenpalast.com


----------



## kenbhaji (Oct 14, 2015)

Few days ago I was trying to find a to do list/task management kind of app. I used to use Any.Do so that is what I downloaded and guess what, you need an account. I searched for few popular apps but all need accounts. I dont understand why there could not be an option for offline version. Any recommendation for y'all?


----------



## WiniciusAL (Oct 21, 2015)

*Launcher*

I really recommend Nova Launcher !


----------



## sniper20 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm using Nova and ive tryed several.,  but none as fast and clean like Nova. Highly recommended. 

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## MunkeeBonez (Nov 5, 2015)

Not to sound like a stuck record but I have to as well throw the recomendation to nova launcher.

I was looking for something quite simple really, the ability for testing to reorient my phone landscape and have it switch to landscape as sony's default launcher is locked portrait. It did that, but then I started to pour through the menus and find many many other useful features. Even something as simple as the way the swipe transitions look is  a tremendous step up, and they even did a great job of integrating the current "material design" look and feel to everything.. its quite nice.


----------



## BallerMan (Nov 12, 2015)

Action Launcher! Love the shutter feature


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 13, 2015)

stock google if i want to look like stock
nova for customization


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 14, 2015)

kenbhaji said:


> Few days ago I was trying to find a to do list/task management kind of app. I used to use Any.Do so that is what I downloaded and guess what, you need an account. I searched for few popular apps but all need accounts. I dont understand why there could not be an option for offline version. Any recommendation for y'all?

Click to collapse



Wunderlist

There is a possibility that you'll need to create an account, but if you just proceed and create an account you can afterwards access the app offline and online both.


----------



## MSK1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Best list manager is Google keep


----------



## TheGasMaster4381 (Nov 15, 2015)

I like Nova Launcher too because it has a nice amount of features even in the free version. It seems a lot like stock android in many ways


----------



## chavalier (Dec 7, 2015)

sniper20 said:


> I'm using Nova and ive tryed several.,  but none as fast and clean like Nova. Highly recommended.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've used nova too,that's the best launcher


----------



## jokatmoka (Dec 7, 2015)

*Photo and video*

well i dont understand why we dont have a app to make slow motion like iphone


----------



## sfyndle (Dec 13, 2015)

Any input on "maildroid"  email app by flipdog? 
I have the free version and it seems to do everything I need, but have never come across anybody else talking about it.


----------



## thecuriousmate (Jan 18, 2016)

Native Clipboard, Solid Explorer, XDA Labs are my recommendations.


----------



## eugenelzj (Apr 20, 2016)

*automation app recommendation*

hi guys, what automation app has the lowest impact on battery life?
tried searching around but cant seem to find anything, maybe "automation" isn't the right term?
intending to use it for on/off wifi based on location, turning on spotify when i plug in a 3.5mm, etc.

currently using macrodroid, but it's having a significant impact on battery life
between automate and tasker, which has lesser impact on battery life? or are there others that have lesser impact on battery life?


----------



## Night5talker (May 12, 2016)

is there any calendar app that will use alarm volume instead notification?
since sunrise is going to sunset, any calendar app suggestion?


----------



## ssenemosewa (May 14, 2016)

eugenelzj said:


> hi guys, what automation app has the lowest impact on battery life?
> tried searching around but cant seem to find anything, maybe "automation" isn't the right term?
> intending to use it for on/off wifi based on location, turning on spotify when i plug in a 3.5mm, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use tasker and my battery life doesn't suffer too much at all. 

One thing to remember is that your battery life is affected more by what you choose to automate than the program doing the automation.  Anything that requires your device to constantly monitor conditions and stay awake/use sensors to accomplish it is going to drain your battery.  The only real way of mitigating that drain is to control how often the device checks those conditions.


----------



## stevierayvaughan (May 16, 2016)

Have an S5 stock, looking for apps to show incoming calls on windows PC? I had pushbullet while ago but would prefer paying outright rather than subscription, also have no interest in copy/paste and all the channels and crap they had.


----------



## drewdawg99 (May 24, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## DanTheLemonMan (May 28, 2016)

i have personally developed two apps, and was wondering if i could get some suggestions for improvements and reviews from you guys  
Im a beginners android developer so im completely open to "constructive criticism". ill just say a bit about them.

My first is DCalcalculator being a simple and stylish scientific calculator (excuse the alliteration). does trig function, logs, etc. is free and compeltely ad free with no In-AP.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=space.danielcalver.dcalculator

My other is Noteworthy. Being a simple notepad, with speech to text, date stamps, is really is pretty self explanatory.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dlcdevelopment.simplenotes&hl=en

Please take a look and share your opinion with me, i would really appreciate it. 
Also any opinions on the ad in noteworthy, its very 'unintrusive' in my opinion?


----------



## AG22 (Jun 20, 2016)

What are the best alternatives for Facebook app nowadays? Something fast, stable, smooth, etc? Nexus 5X user here.


Also, i'd like an email app that:
- shows me the last time it was sync
- allow me set to sync manually
- supports Hotmail and, if possible also GMail
- fast, stable and smooth

Best Regards


----------



## anijoao (Jun 24, 2016)

*HTC  Desire 826*

HTC Desire 826 dont have under Menu, About, the Software Update option why Thanks.
I cant update to 6.0 i dont have the option in the Menu its dissapear.


HTC TELL says thats a Test Device ?????????


----------



## DanTheLemonMan (Jun 26, 2016)

AG22 said:


> What are the best alternatives for Facebook app nowadays? Something fast, stable, smooth, etc? Nexus 5X user here.
> 
> 
> Also, i'd like an email app that:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey mate, unfortunately most of the Facebook alternatives are not very good, the best alternative I can think of however is 'Swipe for Facebook' though the default app while not great is still better.

Additionally I find the Gmail app is the beat email client and I'm reasonably certain it supports hotmail and the features you have mentioned it definitely does


----------



## AG22 (Jun 26, 2016)

DanTheLemonMan said:


> Hey mate, unfortunately most of the Facebook alternatives are not very good, the best alternative I can think of however is 'Swipe for Facebook' though the default app while not great is still better.
> 
> Additionally I find the Gmail app is the beat email client and I'm reasonably certain it supports hotmail and the features you have mentioned it definitely does

Click to collapse



Thanks, buddy.

About Facebook, i'm gonna keep using a shortcut from Chrome.

About GMail, where can I find the option that shows me the last time that the email was sync? Hope you can help me  

Best Regards!


----------



## DanTheLemonMan (Jun 27, 2016)

AG22 said:


> Thanks, buddy.
> 
> About Facebook, i'm gonna keep using a shortcut from Chrome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair enough, I believe there is an app called fastify which is essentially a shortcut to Facebook also. 
And my mistake I misunderstood your question, I thought you meant select how many days back would sync.

Finally feel free to check out my other app in my signature for a free, ad free, no IAP note taking app with no permissions


----------



## AG22 (Jun 28, 2016)

DanTheLemonMan said:


> Fair enough, I believe there is an app called fastify which is essentially a shortcut to Facebook also.
> And my mistake I misunderstood your question, I thought you meant select how many days back would sync.
> 
> Finally feel free to check out my other app in my signature for a free, ad free, no IAP note taking app with no permissions

Click to collapse



Thank your for your feedback.

I'll try your app  

About the email, if you find an app that has the option i mentioned, please let me know. Due the fact the internet is not so good where I work, it's important to me see if the sync has failed or not. 

Best Regards


----------



## DanTheLemonMan (Jun 28, 2016)

AG22 said:


> Thank your for your feedback.
> 
> I'll try your app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Ill let you know if i find anything

In the mean time if I can get a spare moment I'll see if I can program my own email app with some of the features you have mentioned. 
No guarantees though also this could take a while.


----------



## AG22 (Jun 28, 2016)

DanTheLemonMan said:


> Thanks
> 
> Ill let you know if i find anything
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!

All kind of help is always appreciated!


----------



## Femmetechstic (Aug 8, 2016)

AG22 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> All kind of help is always appreciated!

Click to collapse



You can manually set the Gmail app to sync after a certain number of days though. It's not exactly what you were looking for but you could remember what days you sync it and keep track of it that way.

I have my personal gmail, my spam hotmail, and my work mail in the app but only sync hotmail hourly and work even less. Again, not perfect but it might do the job for you.


----------



## melp57 (Oct 24, 2016)

How do I change my profile(avatar) that shows next to my post. I'm signed in with google+.


----------



## XDASYSTEM (Nov 12, 2016)

Consolidated App Reviews, Recommendations & Discussions Thread
 ?emoji2.2.1


----------



## forrestroco (Feb 12, 2017)

do you try it to chance it in the g+ acc?


----------



## Azims Lives (Mar 15, 2017)

DanTheLemonMan said:


> Hey mate, unfortunately most of the Facebook alternatives are not very good, the best alternative I can think of however is 'Swipe for Facebook' though the default app while not great is still better.

Click to collapse



Folio for Facebook is pretty decent.


----------



## nacy (Mar 17, 2017)

ok 84tt2uy j

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




justmpm said:


> [size=t992Hello Everybody,[/size]
> 
> In order to attempt to keep this forum neat and tidy the moderation team has decided that 1 standalone thread for discussing the good and bad of all the the apps, modifications, tweaks, and widgets is all we need. So have at it guys and gals! Within thi
> òs threai3d review, compare and discuss whatever it is that is interesting you at any give
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## williamkittrell (Mar 22, 2017)

Yeah. There are several assignment writing services available at our finger tip. leads in this list. You can assure this. It has got vast area of options.


----------



## Ronaldi3 (Mar 23, 2017)

*hello*

I love the old school video game emulators.  With that said, fpse is boss. Wish someone could do a  ps emulator.. also why doesnt the tw weather widget work in any other launcher? The AccuWeather one that is.


----------



## glenskie_05 (Mar 23, 2017)

I love old school emulators too...


----------



## StefanBuljic (Apr 24, 2017)

Some old school emulators which already exsiting:
1. Game Boy Advance - GBA Emulator
2. N64 Emulator
3. PPSSPP - PSP Emulator
4. OldBoy - GBC Emulator
5. Nitendo DS - NDS Emulaor

That's it,if I help,hit thanks button 
Cheers  
Hehe

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




AG22 said:


> What are the best alternatives for Facebook app nowadays? Something fast, stable, smooth, etc? Nexus 5X user here.
> 
> 
> Also, i'd like an email app that:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm,you can use Facebook Lite,no?
For email best one is Outlook,fast,stable...support gmail,sync


----------



## StefanBuljic (Apr 25, 2017)

Ohh,yes,launchers 
*[My favorites]*

*1.* Nova Launcher [Prime]
*2.* Apex Launcher 
*3.* Arrow Launcher
*4.* Google Now Launcher
*5.* Leena Desktop UI

That's it!


----------



## aryan.arora180 (May 4, 2017)

jokatmoka said:


> well i dont understand why we dont have a app to make slow motion like iphone

Click to collapse



If you're using LineageOS or some other variant of it, an option for slow-motion will be there in the camera app only. Simple open the video recording mode, click the hamburger menu and under high-framerate recording pick slow motion 60fps/120fps.


----------



## GuestK00235 (Oct 4, 2017)

The redesigned emoji in whatsapp are looking more life like... Don't you think? 

This is the new Beta version!

Check Attachment!

EDIT - One pic from Samsung Note 8, One from my Core 2 on 5.1.1


----------



## miaavery (Nov 21, 2017)

*Kubernetes*

Hello,
Very Nice Question and had an Interesting Discussion in your Post.


----------



## htlm (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi all.
The apk i use everyday with my Galaxy Mega is "IrPlus". For me is the better remote control apk.


----------



## ObliviousEnigma (Dec 18, 2017)

Google Chrome! Hands down. This is the MOST used application on my Android phone ever! I use the web-browser constantly for research, reading, entertainment (videos occasionally). I even use it for work related activities. Second to perhaps phone calls and texts (primarily work related), but I believe we can disregard those as "apps" to be discussed (basic, plain, functional and needing no improvement; Other than perhaps a better built-in "spam guard?").

The "2nd" runner up app I use would be #AndChat (IRC client that was *very recently* discontinued from Google Play Store). It's equally plain, but supports multiple tabs, SASL, SSL, proxies (if you prefer) and more. I've been fairly inactive on freenode for the past year. I heard AndroIRC's pretty good though! It's latest update makes it 'tolerable.'

The only other major time consuming activity I use on my phone would be the only video game I really play anymore (and after ~3yrs have ALMOST beat); Boom Beach! The graphics are EXCELLENT! I disable audio, obviously. The game-play (free to play at that) is phenomenal.

PS: First post!


----------



## Lucy02 (Mar 10, 2018)

*Allview AX501Q*

Anyone have AX501Q tablet?? I need stock firmware for this tablet!!!


----------



## jimmygarison (Apr 5, 2018)

Good


----------



## sattech200 (May 24, 2018)

Route based navigation

Evening Everyone,

I am in need of an app that will navigate a specific route for me. It will have more then 10 stops/waypoints so that rules Google out. I have tried others from market and most of them won't do what I need. The closest one so far is route4me but that is still clunky AND PRICEY.

I've recently became employed at USPS and am learning a ton of routes in my office. It would be so nice if I could program the route in then have it guide me through it. Bonus if I could set the route from the computer and have it downloaded to my phone/Android head unit.

Just wondering if anyone has experience/recomndations with something like this?


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (May 31, 2018)

Test sorry tapatalk


----------



## gdourado (Dec 18, 2018)

Just curious.
With all the flashing of roms, what do you use to transfer your call log, sms messages, app data and such between roms and between phones? 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## NemesisMB (Jan 26, 2019)

I want to download this app https://www.nttdocomo.co.jp/service/shabette_concier/
Is it possible to provide? Can't find it on Google Playstore.


----------



## niffcreature (Apr 16, 2020)

Anyone know an open source keyboard app that does swype??? 
Or a guide or APK for TouchPal Keyboard without malware and bloat? It always had the best prediction, I'm so tired of compromise. 

I want something with highly customizable prediction and swyping. it seems to me that there must be keyboards that exist with this option, if I have to edit a config file so be it. 

Features I want:
swipe backspace to delete whole word (or multiple words like gboard) swift key for some reason does not let you do both this and swype
emoji prediction where you can type "HEART" and get heart as a prediction, not the awkward terrible gboard version.
would LOVE more functionality like the gboard swipe from caps lock!!! this is such a good feature that needs to exist for punctuation and special characters!! I cannot be bothered to long press for something like a question mark.

I would really love to have a keyboard where you can use swype typing with HALF QWERTY layout, and have option to autocorrect based ONLY on the physical distance from the correct letters on the keyboard layout. for example autocorrect "QEST" to "WEST" and NEVER autocorrect something like "PLIES to FLIES". but then, in the prediction/suggestion bar show "FLIES" and other more common spelling mistakes. or some way to customize stuff like this


----------



## Bhgraphic (Jul 10, 2020)

*Good*


----------



## h4ckr-sys (Sep 7, 2020)

please is it possible to add second space feature to my infinix phone x572


----------



## Clay57 (Nov 13, 2020)

h4ckr-sys said:


> please is it possible to add second space feature to my infinix phone x572

Click to collapse



No, Its not. There isn't any option available in that phone  related to second space.

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

MOD EDIT: Spam removed


----------



## RhymezBoy (Jan 1, 2021)

[NEED RECOMMENDATION]
App for extensive notification management. Silent some type of notifications, time notifications for apps, change notification sound/type(important/other) based on the notification type( eg different types of notifications by app)?

Main issues- Silence slack after working hours/easily toggle slack from silent to sound.

Apple Music is triggering notification sound everytime I play/pause, change a song. I'd like to silence it without removing it from important notification category cause when I change it to other I can't see it on the lockscreen.

Thanks


----------



## Lilianamls (Jan 12, 2021)

I don't usually comment on websites, but I would like to say that this article really compelled me to do so. Very good post!


----------



## Readult (Feb 6, 2021)

Hello, I'm new here, and my name is Stan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm working on an amazing app for Anrdoid, which is called "Readult": https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.normata.readult
If you like reading like I do - it is a must have for keeping book notes.

I really hope Covid-19 is gone soon, and I can finally get investments from business angels to grow and expand my startup, which will soon be bigger than Google.

Let me know what you think about it!

Have a nice day!


----------



## fivetola (May 5, 2021)

Dr driver is Quite simple and I learnt how to drive the Car...!!! OEM Airourifeor


----------



## fivetola (May 5, 2021)

Readult said:


> Hello, I'm new here, and my name is Stan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We all hope that this COVID-19 will gone soon , Lets Pray and hope for the best.


----------



## kingozilla (May 11, 2021)

I just have a letter about my testing in 3 Launchers.. Nova Launcher, Microsoft Launcher, Yandex Launcher.
Started with Nova, I saw most of the tech people are using this launcher, they assume it's the best for personalization and many things. Personalization is a lure word for me, bought it. Lost in the settings, I edited every single setting to be suitable for me, added gestures. My Launcher was fullfeed of things, I always look at my Launcher as a honor, I say oooh it's really practical, I can do anything I want quickly, like if I want to open Camera or an app quickly, people sometimes are wasting time to find, but my launcher is practical.
I was doing many extreme thing, my friends tell me it's an extreme. BTW, after one year, I get tired and bored with the complicated homescreen, I felt I went too extreme also. 
I decided to take a rest and search for a new Launcher. I found Yandex suddenly, I downloaded it and get stunned directly by the lack of options and customizations, it's really trait launcher, Zero customization except in a really few things. But honestly I felt I liked it, it was pretty and beautiful and gave me some new features. It wasn't have Import options, so I decided to arrange my launcher from ground up, I felt also it's a chance and a nice thing to give the Launcher the best experience. I been with it for a while, though it wasn't really practical for me like Nova, but I was really happy as I took a rest from the messy Nova.
Then after a while I got bored, went to download Microsoft, I found it identical to Nova, but with lesser customizations, I returned my Homescreen to be somehow extreme but not like what it was. BTW, through the time I just switch between them till the last choice which last for me the longest and till now Microsoft Launcher.
I find it less extreme than Nova, I felt extremely personalization give the app no identity, I feel we must have some restrictions, we will be lost, and wasting a huge amount of time in the Launcher, it will be harder to migrate to another launcher to test if they have no Import option.
I liked the Yandex as it gave another experience, not like Nova or Microsoft which is only STOCK Android with customization in every single thing. Though its experience isn't that good, but at least a different thing to give you a boost.
BTW, I think Microsoft is the best for experience ones, Nova is just too extreme.
Sorry for the length, if you read till here, you great.


----------



## combat goofwing (Nov 1, 2021)

Using the XDA app I only get about 15 threads in a section I'm viewing ,no option for other pages with other threads ,only threads post in,in the last few hours ,anyway to change this .


----------



## Zulqarnain_Khan (Dec 16, 2022)

Any recommendations, or alternatives for this app, also check the screenshots attached!

Last edited history: 


> 12:05 ~GMT+5 | Dec 18 2022
> Added: Attachment (Image), Phone status (Motorola Moto E4).png

Click to collapse


----------



## Arealhooman (Dec 19, 2022)

Zulqarnain_Khan said:


> Any recommendations, or alternatives for this app, also check the screenshots attached!

Click to collapse



If I had to guess, the app cannot work your version. Same with any alternative.


----------

